# 2 PUMP 6 BATTERY



## knockin87

IM GONNA ONLY PUT 2 PUMP 6 BATTS BUT AM CURIOUS WHAT KIND OF INCHES YOU CAN GET. AND WHAT ARE YOU GUYS RUNNIN.IM LETS SEE SOME PICS OF SETUPS AND WHAT THEY CAN DO.(INCHES) :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

okay 2 pumps and 6 bats mean nothing homey. whats the weight of the car? what coils your running? What gears? alot of variables homey. Fuill in the blanks _Chris


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 28 2006, 10:55 PM~5511874
> *IM GONNA ONLY PUT 2 PUMP 6 BATTS BUT AM CURIOUS WHAT KIND OF INCHES YOU CAN GET. AND WHAT ARE YOU GUYS RUNNIN.IM LETS SEE SOME PICS OF SETUPS AND WHAT THEY CAN DO.(INCHES) :biggrin:
> *


have fun trying to get info on set-up it is eazyer to pull teeth :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER

LOL, 4 REAL.


----------



## knockin87

im not expecting crazyinches but at least want to hit mid 20's.the reason im only putting 2 pumps is cuz im keeping my sp. box w/2 12s..........thanks for all the input fellas


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@May 28 2006, 09:59 PM~5511911
> *okay 2 pumps and 6 bats mean nothing homey. whats the weight of the car? what coils your running?  What gears?    alot of variables homey.  Fuill in the blanks  _Chris
> *


i got a v6 motor, its a 87 ls probally put 3 or 3.5 ton coils, im not sure what gear.im gonna be gettin my setup tomorrow.like i said im not going for crazy inches just want to know if ill be able to get atlest mid 20s. and once its lifted i know ill probally want more but for now 2 pumps is to get started. its my first car but i have been around hydros for about8 years


----------



## LUCKY

i have 2 pumps with 6 batts and they are at 60 volts , 3 1/5 ton morebounce cut at 4 turns and gas hopping they car will hit that on the second lick , and with the car parked in N it wil get maybe 20 inchs on the 3rd lick . i stop after that cuz its not a hopper


----------



## LUCKY

before my 3rd pump and sp box


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@May 29 2006, 08:59 AM~5513487
> *before my 3rd pump and sp box
> 
> 
> *


do you ever hit it and if so do you hit mid 20s or not,just curiois. do you have any pics of your new setup


----------



## LUCKY

now in the works


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 28 2006, 10:08 PM~5511973
> *LOL, 4 REAL.
> *


 I KNOW ITS POSSIBLE TO HIT AT MOST MID 30.S WITH 2 PUMP 6 BATTS CUZ MY BOY HAD A 79 CUTTY WITH A V 6 AND THAT SETUP :biggrin: I PLAN ON GETTIN ALL GOOD STUFF SO IM HOPING FOR AT LEAST MID 20S......................................................................ONCE AGAIN IM NOT GOING FOR A CIRCUS CAR JUST WANT A LIL SOMETHING


----------



## LUCKY

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 10:05 AM~5513513
> *do you ever hit it and if so do you hit mid 20s or not,just curiois.      do you have any pics of your new setup
> *


not parked ,and i dont keep on hitting the switch , but its close , but i have a 350 ,you have a v6


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@May 29 2006, 09:07 AM~5513517
> *now in the works
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE SETUP HOMIE.THE SPKR YOU GOT ON THE DECK IS A 10 OR 12 SUB


----------



## LUCKY

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 10:11 AM~5513530
> *THATS A NICE SETUP HOMIE.THE SPKR YOU GOT ON THE DECK IS A 10 OR 12 SUB
> *


12 and bangs like i have 2


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@May 29 2006, 09:07 AM~5513517
> *now in the works
> 
> 
> *


ARE YOU PUTTING 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT OR TO THE REAR SO YOU CAN POWER 3 WHEEL


----------



## LUCKY

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 10:13 AM~5513541
> *ARE YOU PUTTING 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT OR TO THE REAR SO YOU CAN POWER 3 WHEEL
> *


1 to the front with a #11 , the others are #9. but i want that 3 wheel pause


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@May 29 2006, 09:15 AM~5513545
> *1 to the front with a #11 , the others are #9. but i want that 3 wheel pause
> *


YEAH I GOT 2 12'S KICKER SQUARES THAT HIT REAL NICE SO I WANT TO KEEP MY BEAT BUT THE CLUB IM GETTIN IN(RIGHT NOW IM A PROSPECT) I NEED TO HAVE HYDROS


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Pro hopper doin it with 2 pumps 6 batteries.


----------



## 155/80/13

same question but how many inches on a caddy? any reinforcements?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 29 2006, 10:23 AM~5513899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro hopper doin it  with 2 pumps 6 batteries.
> *


g-forceII :biggrin:


----------



## LocoMC85SS

whats the set up on the pink cutty


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@May 29 2006, 12:11 PM~5514137
> *whats the set up on the pink cutty
> *


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

:thumbsup: To the pink cutty


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 29 2006, 10:41 AM~5514002
> *g-forceII  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT SHHHH IS GETTIN UP..........ARE YOU RUNNING PISTON PUMPS AND ALSO WHAT GEAR ARE YOU RUNNIG


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 29 2006, 11:18 AM~5514169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SORRY DIDNT SEE THE PIX  REAL QUICK QUISTION...............IF I HAVE A REGULAR SETUP W/ THE MARZOOCHI PUMPHEADS CAN I LATER JUST ADD THA TANK(PISTON PUMP) LATER OR ARE THE PISTON PUMPS THE WHOLE PUMP COMPLETE...........CUZ I WAS TOLD IT IS JUST THE OIL TANK


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@May 29 2006, 08:59 AM~5513487
> *before my 3rd pump and sp box
> 
> 
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY PIX OF YOUR CAR HOPPING


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

1 pump to the front, #11 gear at 72 volts. almost a full stack of 3 tons


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 29 2006, 11:35 AM~5514290
> *1 pump to the front, #11 gear at 72 volts.  almost a full stack of 3 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE...............I SAY I WANT 2 PUMP 6 BATTS AND PEOPLE WANT TO SAY IT AINT GONNA DO SHIT BUT ALL I WANT TO DO IS HOP A LIL...........IF MY CAR CAN GET UP LIKE THAT ILL BE HAPPY............I AINT TRYING TO BUILD A CIRCUS CAR JUST NICE AND CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 02:41 PM~5514320
> *WELL THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE...............I SAY I WANT 2 PUMP 6 BATTS AND PEOPLE WANT TO SAY IT AINT GONNA DO SHIT BUT ALL I WANT TO DO IS HOP A LIL...........IF MY CAR CAN GET UP LIKE THAT ILL BE HAPPY............I AINT TRYING TO BUILD A CIRCUS CAR JUST NICE AND CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


I had a 3/4 port block and a Y block split to 2 1/2" hoses. hit kinda good for what it was. Impalas arent light cars by any means..


----------



## knockin87

5 MEMBER READING; KNOCKIN87,DUEZPAID,JBHYDROS,JUICED64,TOPLESS65 :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

another quick quistion for anybody reading or some one that knows,i want to run the #11 marzoochi gear but how do i know what gear im getting...........are they stamped some how so you know what gear they are


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 11:44 PM~5517025
> *another quick quistion for anybody reading or some one that knows,i want to run the #11 marzoochi gear but how do i know what gear im getting...........are they stamped some how so you know what gear they are
> *


the pumps are name.. like collosus, maximus, gladius..

i think on the CCE website it puts names with numbers, I've never committed that to memory..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 08:44 PM~5517025
> *another quick quistion for anybody reading or some one that knows,i want to run the #11 marzoochi gear but how do i know what gear im getting...........are they stamped some how so you know what gear they are
> *


get a g-forceII 13, you will not be disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## LocoMC85SS

hey where are usa motor sports located at i heard that some where in san ant. if so how far away are yall from military dr.


----------



## SMURF

The Homie Chris from GoodTimes Car Club, single pump, six batteries.








I'll try and find a bigger picture.


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 04:02 PM~5521357
> *The Homie  Chris from GoodTimes Car Club, single pump, six batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and find a bigger picture.
> *


Found this other picture on another topic.


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 03:09 PM~5521415
> *Found this other picture on another topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie are you serious,is that really 2 pump 6 batts :0 if my shit would get up like that i would be more than satisfied. do you have any pix of the setup......also what is he running and is that a piston pump to the front


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

DEFINATELY MORE INFO AND PICS :0 :0


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 30 2006, 05:05 AM~5518690
> *get a g-forceII 13, you will not be disappointed  :biggrin:
> *


aint that a lil much for 6 batts???? maybe a 9 or 11???


----------



## knockin87

CAN SOME ONE BREAK DOWN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE GEARS..............9-11-13....


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 30 2006, 03:53 PM~5521736
> *CAN SOME ONE BREAK DOWN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE GEARS..............9-11-13....
> *


ANYBODY


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 30 2006, 04:35 PM~5521617
> *damn homie are you serious,is that really 2 pump 6 batts :0  if my shit would get up like that i would be more than satisfied. do you have any pix of the setup......also what is he running and is that a piston pump to the front
> *


I beleive is a regular Pump, not piston, Six batteries and a daily driver. Don't know wich pump head.


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 05:24 PM~5522260
> *I beleive is a regular Pump, not piston, Six batteries and a daily driver. Don't know wich pump head.
> *


do you haveany pix available that you can post of the setup


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 30 2006, 06:27 PM~5522275
> *do you haveany pix available that you can post of the setup
> *


Not really but there should be some on here somewhere. Or PM him, his a coo guy. His screen name is "GOODTIMES MUFASA". Or do a search with his name and see what turns up.


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 05:28 PM~5522286
> *Not really but there should be some on here somewhere. Or PM him, his a coo guy. His screen name is "GOODTIMES MUFASA". Or do a search with his name and see what turns up.
> *


thanks bro. ill look for him to see if he has any photos


----------



## hwoodflx

I that possible. I mean, I have 2 cce street pumps with 4 bats (3 good ones) and cant get the front end off the ground.


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by hwoodflx_@May 30 2006, 07:41 PM~5522896
> *I that possible.  I mean,  I have 2 cce street pumps with 4 bats (3 good ones) and cant get the front end off the ground.
> *


DO YOU HAVE YOUR SLOWDOWN OPEN ALL THE WAY


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Slowdowns :thumbsdown:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 03:02 PM~5521357
> *The Homie  Chris from GoodTimes Car Club, single pump, six batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and find a bigger picture.
> *


Sup homie............what's crackin??? aint seen you in a minute............hope you doin cool.........thanks for the props.......


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 30 2006, 11:30 PM~5523949
> *Sup homie............what's crackin??? aint seen you in a minute............hope you doin cool.........thanks for the props.......
> *



HERE U GO HOMIE !!!

2 PUMP 6 BATT !!!! 
" SINGLE PUMP HOPER "
AND ~~ !!! NO LEAD !!! ~~


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 30 2006, 11:30 PM~5523949
> *Sup homie............what's crackin??? aint seen you in a minute............hope you doin cool.........thanks for the props.......
> *


What's up Homie, just here Chillin. Working on some new shit, should be busting out soon.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 10:50 PM~5524092
> *What's up Homie, just here Chillin. Working on some new shit, should be busting out soon.
> *


if you need anything homie, you know where to find me........


----------



## MUFASA

sup locstah!


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 30 2006, 11:52 PM~5524111
> *if you need anything homie, you know where to find me........
> *


Goodlooking Out Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

how you post up pics up in this mofo?????


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 30 2006, 11:53 PM~5524113
> *sup locstah!
> *



NOT MUCH HOMIE, JUST CHEKING EL ESENARIO AND ABOUT U!!!

AND BY THE WAY HOW IS " WATCHER " DOING, IS HE OK !!!?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 10:53 PM~5524121
> *Goodlooking Out Homie. :thumbsup:
> *


Tu Saves....


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 30 2006, 10:54 PM~5524127
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE, JUST CHEKING EL ESENARIO AND ABOUT U!!!
> 
> AND BY THE WAY HOW IS " WATCHER " DOING, IS HE OK !!!?
> *


Watcher is in recovery..i got him home a few hours ago, but might have to take him back in to the doctors tomorrow.....thanks for asking...


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 30 2006, 11:57 PM~5524146
> *Watcher is in recovery..i got him home a few hours ago, but might have to take him back in to the doctors tomorrow.....thanks for asking...
> *



HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON !!!!


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 30 2006, 11:54 PM~5524125
> *how you post up pics up in this mofo?????
> *


You have to load them in another site. Try imageshack.com load your picture there, copy the link and on here when you're typing a reply hit IMG and paste the link. Done you have pictures.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 30 2006, 11:01 PM~5524164
> *HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON !!!!
> *


ay homie hit me on the cell....you got the # que no?


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 31 2006, 12:06 AM~5524192
> *ay homie hit me on the cell....you got the # que no?
> *



SIMON WHEN!!?


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 31 2006, 12:06 AM~5524192
> *ay homie hit me on the cell....you got the # que no?
> *


Hey Dog, i got this Video of your Ride from one of your Clubs Topics.  

MUFASA HOPING/SINGLE PUMPER


----------



## Sunny D-lite

here is pics of his trunk.. no weight.. no lead.. all power
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/mufasa82/trunk.jpg[/img]] 
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/mufasa82/pump.jpg[/img]] 
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/mufasa82/plaque.jpg[/img]]


----------



## MR JOKER

3 PUMPS 6 BATTS


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 31 2006, 12:30 AM~5524303
> *here is pics of his trunk.. no weight.. no lead.. all power
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/mufasa82/trunk.jpg[/img]]
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/mufasa82/pump.jpg[/img]]
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/mufasa82/plaque.jpg[/img]]
> *




v6? looks like all coil to me...


----------



## MUFASA

rocksolid............ay homie its a v6.......all smog on it plus ac..blows nice and cold......but not all coil........the car lays......about 1/2 inch above the tire...155/80/13s......fools here in L.A. know whats up , they all seen the car..........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 11:18 PM~5524251
> *Hey Dog, i got this Video of your Ride from one of your Clubs Topics.
> 
> MUFASA HOPING/SINGLE PUMPER
> *


cool homie............and if people pay attention to the video you'll see the car actually has very little coil.....there is a lot of play between the tire and fender.......the homie SMURF knows whats up..he's seen the car in person lots of times............


----------



## MUFASA

heres another........elysian park........about 3 weeks ago...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdWAFrd_m5k


----------



## MUFASA

by the way, on the above vid...it had brand new coils...not broken in yet.....thats why it didn't get up that great that day..........


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@May 30 2006, 10:25 PM~5523901
> *Slowdowns :thumbsdown:
> *


do you guys run no slowdown


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 31 2006, 12:24 AM~5524537
> *rocksolid............ay homie its a v6.......all smog on it plus ac..blows nice and cold......but not all coil........the car lays......about 1/2 inch above the tire...155/80/13s......fools here in L.A. know whats up , they all seen the car..........
> *


thanks for the photos and posting the video,i know its possible now to get decent inches with 6 batts and 2 pumps. and also you got a clean ride and i like the setup :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87

befre i forget just wanna say thanks to everyone for all the feedback with pictures and advice


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 31 2006, 01:24 AM~5524537
> *rocksolid............ay homie its a v6.......all smog on it plus ac..blows nice and cold......but not all coil........the car lays......about 1/2 inch above the tire...155/80/13s......fools here in L.A. know whats up , they all seen the car..........
> *



u gonna bring it to the supershow this year?
:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 31 2006, 01:34 AM~5524569
> *cool homie............and if people pay attention to the video you'll see the car actually has very little coil.....there is a lot of play between the tire and fender.......the homie SMURF knows whats up..he's seen the car in person lots of times............
> *


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@May 29 2006, 11:07 AM~5513517
> *now in the works
> 
> 
> *


how do you like those batts? are those 1010 CCA?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 31 2006, 07:41 AM~5525316
> *thanks for the photos and posting the video,i know its possible now to get decent inches with 6 batts and 2 pumps. and also you got a clean ride and i like the setup :thumbsup:
> *


cool homie........you can easily do mid to high 20's on off the shelf parts w/6 batts..if you want i'll shoot you my number and give you some tips.......can't /won't tell you everything but will help you get mid to high 20's


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 31 2006, 08:52 AM~5525620
> *u gonna bring it to the supershow this year?
> :biggrin:
> *


i've had this car for 6 years now, used to take it to Crenshaw every Sunday....I drive it everywhere, even drove it to Arizona once.....BUT!!...I don't do LowRider shows...........I say fuckem......long story, but i got into it with a couple of the fools on the staff....they think there shit dont stink or something......the cars pretty clean though, chrome/gold undercarriage, molded suspension, mural/ bumper kit/electric ragtop/cars all flaked out/gold leaf/pinstripe....etc...cant really see it in the pics though....been in like 4 magz and a couple music videos......if you know Nacho on lil....he can tell you about it as well....he used the hopping pic on his website...ONESTOPCUSTOMS.COM......he's seen the car in person also.......


----------



## lorinlewis23

Post pics of the rest of the car


----------



## 1987regal

thats a clean ass car see it frist hand 8 batts singal pump and i cant keep up. it lays like no other you would never think this car could hop. the sound system keeps up with all the suvs. a must see car.


----------



## reynaldo

Is it better to run 1 dump to the front or 2 on a 2 pump 6 batts or does it even make a difference?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@May 31 2006, 06:18 PM~5528993
> *thats a clean ass car see it frist hand 8 batts singal pump and i cant keep up. it lays like no other you would never think this car could hop. the sound system keeps up with all the suvs. a must see car.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx homie!


----------



## SCLA

ive seen homeboys car at elysian and damn that shit gets up, and its quiet as shit


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 31 2006, 12:39 AM~5524022
> *HERE U GO HOMIE !!!
> 
> 2 PUMP 6 BATT !!!!
> " SINGLE PUMP HOPER "
> AND ~~ !!! NO LEAD !!! ~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## silver64

here's my two pump 6 batt lol


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

*GOODTIMES_MUFASA *
fuckin nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 09:46 AM~5513422
> *im not expecting crazyinches but at least want to hit mid 20's.the reason im only putting 2 pumps is cuz im keeping my sp. box w/2 12s..........thanks for all the input fellas
> *


I say you can get in the mid 20's low 30's.
If Bill is doing your set up,maybe more.You know he is a wiz when it comes to the set ups!
Are you using a Square dump?that will help alot!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 1 2006, 10:00 AM~5532598
> *I say you can get in the mid 20's low 30's.
> If Bill is doing your set up,maybe more.You know he is a wiz when it comes to the set ups!
> Are you using a Square dump?that will help alot!
> *


this is very true.......its not that hard to hit 30" in this case, but you do need to know how to set-up the car, and a good switchman makes alot of difference


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@May 31 2006, 11:07 PM~5530622
> *ive seen homeboys car at elysian and damn that shit gets up, and its quiet as shit
> *


yeah man.................i try and keep all the bushings and shit in real good shape....i've gotten lots of compliments on how the car dont sound all raggedy and shit....it is pretty damn quiet.... :biggrin: :biggrin: .....by the way , i seen a while back you had bought a set-up......how did it turn out??, and didnt you post up something about an accident??


----------



## LocstaH

LOOKING REALY GOOD UP IN HERE CHRIS !!!  

ONLY PROBLEM THAT THERE IS SOME HATERS COMO EN TODOS LOS LUGARES !!
KEEP THAT FKN RIDE LOOKING GOOD !!!  





  ~~ ` GOODTIMES `~~ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 1 2006, 11:47 AM~5533195
> *LOOKING REALY GOOD UP IN HERE CHRIS !!!
> 
> ONLY PROBLEM THAT THERE IS SOME       ~~ ` GOODTIMES `~~ :biggrin:</span>
> *


 :dunno: are ya getting hot bro?


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 1 2006, 12:53 PM~5533224
> *:dunno: are ya getting hot bro?
> *



:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!
MY BAD !!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 1 2006, 12:31 PM~5533490
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!!
> MY BAD !!!!!  " HATERS "
> *


lol just playin :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 1 2006, 01:33 PM~5533505
> *lol just playin  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 1 2006, 10:00 AM~5532598
> *I say you can get in the mid 20's low 30's.
> If Bill is doing your set up,maybe more.You know he is a wiz when it comes to the set ups!
> Are you using a Square dump?that will help alot!
> *


sup rick, i was gonna ask bill once i got everything installed for tips and see what he can help me with. but im "supposed" to have rey help me install the hydros. but if he dont carlos will help me get everything done as well as the club.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

this car is fuckin nice i can imagine what it would do with a full stack of coils :0 



do you burn out alot of motors????????


----------



## MUFASA

my car's dialed in pretty good..................the longest i've had a motor last is about 15 months....


----------



## MUFASA

imma try and post a pic.if it works i'll post a few more......


----------



## MUFASA

here's another.....


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## MUFASA

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

sorry the last pic was kinda big.....but for those who wanted to see some more of my bucket.....there you go..........


----------



## LocstaH

QUE PASO TOPOLLIYO !!!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 1 2006, 09:47 PM~5536103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY I GOT 2 PUMPS AND 6 BATT, AND MY RIDE DONT DO THAT !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

yeah, but i didn't build your ride.............. :biggrin: :0 :0 let me know if you really wanna hop a bit...........i'll hook it up


----------



## SCLA

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 1 2006, 10:57 AM~5532966
> *yeah man.................i try and keep all the bushings and shit in real good shape....i've gotten lots of compliments on how the car dont sound all raggedy and shit....it is pretty damn quiet.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....by the way , i seen a while back you had bought a set-up......how did it turn out??, and didnt you post up something about an accident??
> *


yea homie, i installed it myself, and everything came out cool, but i crashed it 2 weeks ago, ima fix it and try to make it for the goodtimes show


----------



## MUFASA

i do all my own work..paint , sounds, hydros, bumper kit, frame reinforcements...etc.......if you need something ....hit me up.....i wont do you dirty..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

damn if you got any tips pm them to me........


i wanted to run 8-10 battswith 4 pumps in my 79 monte but i might go 6 now........ :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 2 2006, 12:09 AM~5536976
> *yeah, but i didn't build your ride.............. :biggrin:  :0  :0 let me know if you really wanna hop a bit...........i'll hook it up
> *



:biggrin: ILL LET U KNOW !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH

TTT


----------



## 1987regal

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 2 2006, 10:05 AM~5538495
> *:biggrin:  ILL LET U KNOW !!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


stop being a lil bitch HOP IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## MUFASA

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## knockin87

GOOD PICS MUFASA


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Jun 2 2006, 06:46 PM~5541565
> *stop being a lil bitch HOP IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> *



SHUT THE FUCK UP PINCHE TOPOYILLO !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## MUFASA

:0 :0 :0 getting personal up in here.......... :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

well everybody i got my 2 pump setup and my six batts. ill post some pics as the process gets started and some pics of what it can do once everything is in.


----------



## LocstaH

TTT


----------



## 1987regal

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 3 2006, 11:58 AM~5545073
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP PINCHE TOPOYILLO !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nono:
> *


dont make me bust a house call on your ass :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal

take the pumps to work on mon.


----------



## vengence

looks good yall,


----------



## MUFASA

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Jun 4 2006, 09:31 AM~5548860
> *dont make me bust a house call on your ass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Jun 4 2006, 10:31 AM~5548860
> *dont make me bust a house call on your ass :biggrin:
> *



FUCK U TOPOYILLO !!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH

WERE IS EVERY BODY AT !!!!!?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 5 2006, 11:53 PM~5559231
> *WERE IS EVERY BODY AT !!!!!?
> *


Seen your car in LRM, :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 6 2006, 12:11 AM~5559308
> *Seen your car in LRM,  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS A LOT HOMIE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## knockin87

knockin87 monte finally lifted


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 13 2006, 04:36 PM~5602295
> *knockin87 monte finally lifted
> *


i still need to get new springs and all 1 inch fittings and drop my pumphead off to our club prez(so he can do his thang)but im happy for now


----------



## 1987regal

stay away from the 1 in just a tip u dont need them


----------



## 1987regal

look nice clean ride


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 13 2006, 04:36 PM~5602295
> *knockin87 monte finally lifted
> *


looking good homie!!.......and like 1987 Regal posted........Me personally, I wouldn't do 1" fittings........but that's just me.........


----------



## Antdawg

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@May 31 2006, 01:09 PM~5526080
> *cool homie........you can easily do mid to high 20's on off the shelf parts w/6 batts..if you want i'll shoot you my number and give you some tips.......can't /won't tell you everything but will help you get mid to high 20's
> *


What up man your shhh is real. I got 6batt and 3 pumps also. Im doing about mid 20's but thats not enuff. I have some coil and pumphead questions if you don't mind helping out.


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 14 2006, 12:03 AM~5604511
> *looking good homie!!.......and like 1987 Regal posted........Me personally, I wouldn't do 1" fittings........but that's just me.........
> *


then what would you run?


----------



## 1987regal

by the looks of his pics he is runing half


----------



## Southside01

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=4 :biggrin:

both cars are single pump,the regal got 6 batt.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 14 2006, 01:26 PM~5607246
> *What up man your shhh is real.  I got 6batt and 3 pumps also.  Im doing about mid 20's but thats not enuff.  I have some coil and pumphead questions if you don't mind helping out.
> *


pm me or 1987regal...he's pretty knowledgeable on this subject......


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Jun 14 2006, 09:44 PM~5609683
> *by the looks of his pics he is runing half
> *


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 15 2006, 12:08 AM~5610270
> *pm me or 1987regal...he's pretty knowledgeable on this subject......
> *


thanks bro,once i got money to buy my stuff ill hit you up for advice


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 15 2006, 07:08 AM~5610894
> *thanks bro,once i got money to buy my stuff ill hit you up for advice
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 13 2006, 04:38 PM~5602302
> *i still need to get new springs and all 1 inch fittings and drop my pumphead off to our club prez(so he can do his thang)but im happy for now
> *


so what's the car doing now??


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 19 2006, 10:50 PM~5636234
> *so what's the car doing now??
> *


TO BE HONEST I DONT KNOW,BUT YOU CAN CHECK THE VIDEO I POSTED AND PAUSE IT AT THE HIGHEST POINT AND TAKE A GUESS!


----------



## MUFASA

saw the video.....but you didnt make any changes yet........??......fittings, coils, etc....??


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 20 2006, 10:13 PM~5642779
> *saw the video.....but you didnt make any changes yet........??......fittings, coils, etc....??
> *


no not yet bro, i got to change my carpet and headliner so i can get my plaque. after that im gonna rerinforce the stress points,then ill upgrade my hydros.my prioritys are to get my plaque,reinforce it,and then upgrade hydros


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 20 2006, 10:13 PM~5642779
> *saw the video.....but you didnt make any changes yet........??......fittings, coils, etc....??
> *



i like how you are gettin your car up that high with very little coil and only 6 batts. congrats thats an accomplishment if you ask me. If everyone watched the vid they could tell there is like almost no coil in it, the suspension travels too far too easily to have that much coil.... you know what im tryin to say


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 21 2006, 12:10 AM~5643251
> *no not yet bro, i got to change my carpet and headliner so i can get my plaque. after that im gonna rerinforce the stress points,then ill upgrade my hydros.my prioritys are to get my plaque,reinforce it,and then upgrade hydros
> *


cool.....keep us posted.........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 21 2006, 05:07 AM~5643902
> *i like how you are gettin your car up that high with very little coil and only 6 batts. congrats thats an accomplishment if you ask me. If everyone watched the vid they could tell there is like almost no coil in it, the suspension travels too far too easily to have that much coil.... you know what im tryin to say
> *


mines or knockin 87's????


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 21 2006, 05:07 AM~5643902
> *i like how you are gettin your car up that high with very little coil and only 6 batts. congrats thats an accomplishment if you ask me. If everyone watched the vid they could tell there is like almost no coil in it, the suspension travels too far too easily to have that much coil.... you know what im tryin to say
> *


THANKS HOMIE,IT ACTUALLY ABOUT 3&1/2 TURNS AND THAT WAS ABOUT MY 4TH OR 5TH TIME HITTIN A SWITCH. I GOTTA LEARN BUT I DONT HAVE THE MONEY RIGHT NOW. SINCE WHEN YOUR LEARNING ILL MOST LIKELY BURN SOME SHIT UP


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 21 2006, 03:17 PM~5646626
> *cool.....keep us posted.........
> *


NO PROB BRO. IM PROBALLY GONNA HAVE MY HOMIE MAKE A TOPIC OF MY CAR AND POST PICS OF THE STAGES SO FAR.YA KNOW SEE WHAT FEEDBACK I GET.


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 21 2006, 06:06 PM~5647080
> *mines or knockin 87's????
> *


HOW HIGH YOUR CAR GETS,THATS WHAT IM SHOOTIN FOR. IF I CAN ILL BE VERY SATISFIED


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 21 2006, 06:10 PM~5647105
> *HOW HIGH YOUR CAR GETS,THATS WHAT IM SHOOTIN FOR. IF I CAN ILL BE VERY SATISFIED
> *


at best 38"........


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 21 2006, 06:12 PM~5647116
> *at best 38"........
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS TIGHT


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 21 2006, 06:12 PM~5647116
> *at best 38"........
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO YOU CAN POST OF YOUR CAR HOPPING?


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 21 2006, 07:12 PM~5647116
> *at best 38"........
> *


thats pretty damn good for 6 batteries and not very much coil  and all 1/2 fittings :biggrin: its gotta be the adex :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 22 2006, 06:20 PM~5653211
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO YOU CAN POST OF YOUR CAR HOPPING?
> *


The homie Smurf did post a link on this topic........dont know what page..........look in here...maybe pg 2 or 3???


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 11:18 PM~5524251
> *Hey Dog, i got this Video of your Ride from one of your Clubs Topics.
> 
> MUFASA HOPING/SINGLE PUMPER
> *


here it is............. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 21 2006, 06:06 PM~5647080
> *mines or knockin 87's????
> *



yours man, i like it


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 22 2006, 09:53 PM~5654400
> *here it is............. :biggrin:
> *


damn homie it looks good,just give me some time and ill make my upgrades and ill post what it does. hopefully somewhere near yours. your ride gets good inches for what you got "2 PUMP 6 BATTS" :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 23 2006, 09:00 AM~5656277
> *yours man, i like it
> *


Thanks homie...........took a while to find the right combo............but its all good now..........


----------



## wayne64ss

it can be tough to make shit work, but when it does it makes everything worth it. god damn i cant wait to start on something new


----------



## MUFASA

ESPECIALLY NOW..........MAKING A CAR WORK IS REALLY HARD........EVERYTHING OUT THERE IS SHIT....MOTORS, PUMPHEADS, ETC.......


----------



## knockin87

]My Webpage[/URL] heres a pic of the ride b4 hydros ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## SCLA

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 24 2006, 10:46 PM~5664346
> *ESPECIALLY NOW..........MAKING A CAR WORK IS REALLY HARD........EVERYTHING OUT THERE IS SHIT....MOTORS,  PUMPHEADS, ETC.......
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 10 2006, 10:45 PM~5750732
> *]My Webpage[/URL]          heres a pic of the ride b4 hydros ill post pics tomorrow
> *


very clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA

mufasa, you paint cars?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Jul 11 2006, 12:06 AM~5751213
> *mufasa, you paint cars?
> 
> 
> *


yep..........i do it all........ :biggrin: .hydros, sounds, etc........


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jul 11 2006, 12:00 AM~5751179
> *very clean! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE THAT WAS A PIC BEFORE THE HYDROS


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 10 2006, 10:45 PM~5750732
> *]My Webpage[/URL]          heres a pic of the ride b4 hydros ill post pics tomorrow
> *


what happened to the pics homie??


----------



## knockin87

here ya go
]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## MUFASA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good homie....the position of the pumps and batteries will really help on a hop....just be patient and dial it in.......the car should do real good when completely done!


----------



## impalabuilder.com

was the blue Monte in park when you were hopping it?


----------



## Coast One

saw it on the strip this weekend, thing gets up nice! cant believe it single pump and six batteries! goo yob lou


----------



## cdznutz42069

nice job on the monte and mufasa's cutty is crazy!! :0


----------



## knockin87

yeah im hoping so


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jul 17 2006, 12:55 AM~5786580
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looking good homie....the position of the pumps and batteries will really help on a hop....just be patient and dial it in.......the car should do real good when completely done!
> *


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 17 2006, 12:17 PM~5788613
> *was the blue Monte in park when you were hopping it?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 17 2006, 02:54 PM~5789480
> *saw it on the strip this weekend, thing gets up nice! cant believe it single pump and six batteries! goo yob lou
> *


yeah it felt good hoppin with 81 hustle and pasta on the strip


----------



## impalabuilder.com

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 17 2006, 08:06 PM~5790541
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


have you hopped it in neutral? ... it's a bit easier on the rear and driveline  

and i would bet you might get a little better hop :0


----------



## angel85lx

here is my single 6 batt delta dumps


----------



## angel85lx

my set up


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 17 2006, 07:41 PM~5791115
> *have you hopped it in neutral? ... it's a bit easier on the rear and driveline
> 
> and i would bet you might get a little better hop  :0
> *


yeah i hop it in nuetral


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 17 2006, 08:06 PM~5791296
> *here is my single 6 batt delta dumps
> 
> *


you got a pic of the whole car?


----------



## angel85lx




----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 18 2006, 12:37 AM~5792826
> *
> *


got any pics of this one hopping


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 17 2006, 04:51 PM~5790006
> *  nice job on the monte and mufasa's cutty is crazy!! :0
> *


thanx homie....... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 18 2006, 06:50 AM~5793542
> *got any pics of this one hopping
> *


nice............does it hop??


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jul 24 2006, 10:29 AM~5832172
> *nice............does it hop??
> *


X2


----------



## angel85lx




----------



## MUFASA

^^^^^^^^^^^Looking Good!!


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 24 2006, 06:10 PM~5834676
> *
> *


ARE THOSE STOCKS


----------



## TROUBLE

my single pump 6 batt. on 13's was 36" then i added 2 more batt. and hit 46"
with no piston or weight


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 12:21 PM~5839451
> *my single pump 6 batt. on 13's was 36" then i added 2 more batt. and hit 46"
> with no piston or weight
> *


post pics


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 11:21 AM~5839451
> *my single pump 6 batt. on 13's was 36" then i added 2 more batt. and hit 46"
> with no piston or weight
> *


PICS?


----------



## TROUBLE

36"-6 batt. 








46"-8 batt.








SORRY NO PICS OF THE TRUNK.......


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 26 2006, 01:14 PM~5846794
> *36"-6 batt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46"-8 batt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY NO PICS OF THE TRUNK.......
> *


no pics of it hoppin


----------



## knockin87

MY BAD THE PICS DIDNT SHOW UP ON THE SCREEN :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats getting up good for 1 pump and 8 batteries. What pump and coils you running?


----------



## SCLA

what kinda engine you got?


----------



## TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 26 2006, 10:27 PM~5849691
> *Thats getting up good for 1 pump and 8 batteries.  What pump and coils you running?
> *



the pump was no name brand Chalio from LOCOS HYDRAULICS here in Phx. had a block and gear laying around and put one together for me


----------



## TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jul 27 2006, 12:07 AM~5850193
> *what kinda engine you got?
> *



305 (V8)


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 25 2006, 02:21 AM~5837032
> *ARE THOSE STOCKS
> *



check out the animals chillin on his roof


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 24 2006, 06:10 PM~5834676
> *
> *


DAMN ARE THOSE YOUR 3 CATS CHILLIN ON YOUR ROOF WATCHIN YOU HOP?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 27 2006, 10:50 PM~5856785
> *DAMN ARE THOSE YOUR 3 CATS CHILLIN ON YOUR ROOF WATCHIN YOU HOP?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadillacvato

:biggrin:


----------



## SCLA

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 08:58 AM~5851672
> *305 (V8)
> *


tight ride homie


----------



## angel85lx

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jul 27 2006, 11:25 PM~5856915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 lol no we have lots of birds around my house so we put stuff animals to scared them.

And yes those where my stock 14 rims


----------



## wizard408SJHL

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 27 2006, 10:50 PM~5856785
> *DAMN ARE THOSE YOUR 3 CATS CHILLIN ON YOUR ROOF WATCHIN YOU HOP?
> *



oh shit I didn't even notice them cats :roflmao: damn homie the car gets up there


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jul 27 2006, 09:03 PM~5856176
> *check out the animals chillin on his roof
> *


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 18 2006, 03:37 AM~5792826
> *
> *


cars clean bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> lol no we have lots of birds around my house so we put stuff animals to scared them.
> 
> Does that work???


----------



## knockin87

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 28 2006, 04:59 AM~5857512
> *lol no we have lots of birds around my house so we put stuff animals to scared them.
> 
> And yes those where my stock 14 rims
> *


----------



## angel85lx

> lol no we have lots of birds around my house so we put stuff animals to scared them.
> 
> Does that work???
> 
> 
> 
> YES IT DID ALSO MY BB GUNS HAD SOME PLAY IN IT TWO
Click to expand...


----------



## 78 cady devil

this is my caddy just sold but 2 pumps 6 batteries with 8inch up front & 10 in back on a 3 pulls the frnt up about 6 foot to heavy to hop stell moves fast pro hopper pro hopper


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jul 28 2006, 10:28 PM~5862660
> *YES IT DID ALSO MY BB GUNS HAD SOME PLAY IN IT TWO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 17 2006, 12:17 PM~5788613
> *was the blue Monte in park when you were hopping it?
> *


YUP


----------



## capriceman75

well i learned somethen new in this topic,i never knew you could get that high on a 2 pump 6 batt set-up.so i take it that the whole set-up is wired up in 1 bay @ 72volts and i'd say #9 or #11 and half inch fittings
ect.?


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 19 2006, 04:39 AM~6597890
> *well i learned somethen new in this topic,i never knew you could get that high on a 2 pump 6 batt set-up.so i take it that the whole set-up is wired up in 1 bay @ 72volts and i'd say #9 or #11 and half inch fittings
> ect.?
> *



yeah....just keep it simple......


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Nov 19 2006, 06:19 PM~6600409
> *yeah....just keep it simple......
> *


 ANYBODY ELSE GOT VIDEOS


----------



## knockin87

:0


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2006, 11:18 PM~5524251
> *Hey Dog, i got this Video of your Ride from one of your Clubs Topics.
> 
> MUFASA HOPING/SINGLE PUMPER
> *


----------



## RAIDER NATION

six batteries 2 pump 4 switches 10s in the back 8s on the front.
3 ton springs and new batteries.
go big out the pump and reduce down at the wye and the cylinder.

got 1st place at the cow palace lowrider show. single pump.

you could still 3 motion also.


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 15 2006, 12:58 AM~5609755
> *http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=4 :biggrin:
> 
> both cars are single pump,the regal got 6 batt.
> *


i love the mariachi band in the middle of the hop. and that one in the back was hitting good!!


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 20 2006, 08:02 PM~6607340
> *six batteries 2 pump 4 switches 10s in the back 8s on the front.
> 3 ton springs and new batteries.
> go big out the pump and reduce down at the wye and the cylinder.
> 
> got 1st place at the cow palace lowrider show. single pump.
> 
> you could still 3 motion also.
> *


any pics or video???


----------



## big pimpin

1978 Mercury Marquis. 460 big block! 6 batteries two pumps. Delta dump 3/8" check valve....even a t fitting in the front plumbing. :cheesy: It did 20 on the stick.


----------



## knockin87

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 21 2006, 09:15 AM~6610280
> *1978 Mercury Marquis.  460 big block!  6 batteries two pumps.  Delta dump 3/8" check valve....even a t fitting in the front plumbing.  :cheesy:  It did 20 on the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## knockin87

IS IT BETTER TO RUN 1 HOSE THEN Y FROM UNDER THE HOOD..............OR Y FROM THE BLOCK AND 2 HOSES TO THE FRONT?(WITH 2 PUMP 6BATTERYS)


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 21 2006, 06:08 PM~6613569
> *IS IT BETTER TO RUN 1 HOSE THEN Y FROM UNDER THE HOOD..............OR Y FROM THE BLOCK AND 2 HOSES TO THE FRONT?(WITH 2 PUMP 6BATTERYS)
> *


ANYBODY??????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 21 2006, 07:08 PM~6613569
> *IS IT BETTER TO RUN 1 HOSE THEN Y FROM UNDER THE HOOD..............OR Y FROM THE BLOCK AND 2 HOSES TO THE FRONT?(WITH 2 PUMP 6BATTERYS)
> *


I don't see how it would matter, the Y-Block is restricting flow regardless where it's at!! If your running double run two lines that way your getting the max oil flow!! I use a Y-block on mine because I have a single pump to the nose


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 21 2006, 09:42 PM~6615011
> *ANYBODY??????
> *


try it and find out........not all cars will be the same.....you use a different gear than i do...probably different motor also......not to mention coils, batts, etc,....
i run 2 6's on mine..............


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Nov 22 2006, 12:33 PM~6618233
> *try it and find out........not all cars will be the same.....you use a different gear than i do...probably different motor also......not to mention coils, batts, etc,....
> i run 2 6's on mine..............
> *


THATS WHAT I HAVE NOW,JUST CURIOUS CUZ I SEEN A FEW SETUPS LIKE THAT AND WONDERED IF IT WAS BETTER


----------



## Chaotic Lows

hey, knockin87 been readin this post some good info cuz i want 2 pumps 6 batts what size coils you got i want mine to lay pretty low but then raise up like yours i also have a87 monte Ls so this topic has been very helpful keep us posed oh and nice ride i like it homie!! also but what size cylinders did you get? :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 22 2006, 11:46 PM~6622099
> *hey, knockin87 been readin this post some good info cuz i want 2 pumps 6 batts what size coils you got i want mine to lay pretty low but then raise up like yours i also have a87 monte Ls so this topic has been very helpful keep us posed oh and nice ride i like it homie!! also but what size cylinders did you get? :biggrin:
> *


I GOT 8'S IN FRONT AND 10'S IN THE REAR,AS FOR COILS IM NOT SURE BUT THERE 4 TURNS .........I GOT THEM FROM MY COUSINS HOPPER. I SHOULD BE UPGRADING HOPEFULLY JANUARY BUT NOT SURE. IF I DO ILL POST PICS OF WHAT IT DOES


----------



## Chaotic Lows

what hydro company did you go with..........how's that been workin out for ya?


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 25 2006, 05:29 PM~6635267
> *what hydro company did you go with..........how's that been workin out for ya?
> *


i got showtime,its all reg. fittings.still got to change fittings. its ok i guess


----------



## knockin87

MUFASA' CAR HOPPING
CLICK ABOVE TO WATCH LINK


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

so with 6 batteries what kind of gear should i be running 11?13? or what


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 26 2006, 03:09 PM~6639716
> *MUFASA' CAR HOPPING
> CLICK ABOVE TO WATCH LINK
> *


I kinda like this one better...........
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=112ewpl




was up homie??


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Nov 26 2006, 04:30 PM~6640195
> *I kinda like this one better...........
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=112ewpl
> was up homie??
> *


YEAH THAT 1 IS BETTER,AND THEY SAID IT WOULD BE EASIER PULLING TEETH THAN TO GET A CAR UP WITH 2 PUMP 6 BATTS


----------



## RAIDER NATION

wye at the hood no the rear.
and restiction is good to cause presure.

just like when you put your finger at the end of the hose, it shoots out.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 27 2006, 06:53 PM~6647741
> *wye at the hood no the rear.
> and restiction is good to cause presure.
> 
> just like when you put your finger at the end of the hose, it shoots out.
> *


mine is off the pump.............


----------



## Guest

MY OLD SET UP 3 PUMPS 6 BATT SORRY I NO ITS ONE MORE PUMP BUT IT WORKED....


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 28 2006, 02:24 AM~6650297
> *MY OLD SET UP 3 PUMPS 6 BATT SORRY I NO ITS ONE MORE PUMP BUT IT WORKED....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

:thumbsup: ........ nice shit


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## ricndaregal

good topic, gonna have to keep an eye on this one for when i get lifted thinkin bout doin the similar if not 6 batts may be 8.


----------



## MUFASA

ANOTHER VIDEO..............THIS WAS LAST NIGHT AGAINST 8 BATTS 3 PUMPS
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=43ff03t
THEY SAY THEY WON....BUT LOOK CLOSELY WHEN BOTH CARS ARE AT THE HIGHEST POINT.....


----------



## hydryan

2 pumps 4 batteries!!!! Prohopper mach 3's


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jan 12 2007, 03:21 AM~6967963
> *2 pumps 4 batteries!!!! Prohopper mach 3's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thats doing pretty good!!


----------



## drucifer

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 21 2006, 06:08 PM~6613569
> *IS IT BETTER TO RUN 1 HOSE THEN Y FROM UNDER THE HOOD..............OR Y FROM THE BLOCK AND 2 HOSES TO THE FRONT?(WITH 2 PUMP 6BATTERYS)
> *




I Y'd it right off the pump because my front was lifting unevenly...


----------



## hydryan

I just wired up a hopping switch so I could hit it from the door. man its so hard to hit the switch from the door when i'm used to an outside cord. Oh yea and my truck is painted now, "fireball red metallic"


----------



## west_side85

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jan 12 2007, 01:39 PM~6970800
> *I just wired up a hopping switch so I could hit it from the door. man its so hard to hit the switch from the door when i'm used to an outside cord.  Oh yea and my truck is painted now, "fireball red metallic"
> *


POST PICS


----------



## julio

6 batterys 2pump that high. that shit is sick. nice info  :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jan 11 2007, 07:57 PM~6964930
> *ANOTHER VIDEO..............THIS WAS LAST NIGHT AGAINST 8 BATTS 3 PUMPS
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=43ff03t
> THEY SAY THEY WON....BUT LOOK CLOSELY WHEN BOTH CARS ARE AT THE HIGHEST POINT.....
> *


bling.......chrome shining,i say gtime won. i see you put new springs


----------



## hydryan

:thumbsup:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jan 12 2007, 03:21 AM~6967963
> *2 pumps 4 batteries!!!! Prohopper mach 3's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive always wanted a juiced blazer


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jan 14 2007, 12:06 AM~6982324
> *bling.......chrome shining,i say gtime won. i see you put new springs
> *


NEW SET .........BUT SAME TYPE OF COILS.JUST PAINTED THESE WHITE.............. 


SO WHATS UP HOMIE....U DO ANYTHING NEW TO YOURS??


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## hot wheels

Definately a lot of good info! Yo Good looking out homie! I am trying to learn as much about this as I can. Appreciate all the knowledge! Finally got the timing down and able to get off the ground respectably! Still learn though! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hey i am getting new batts soon 
my old ones were hand me downs

i am planing on running 72v's to the nose
what motors have you guys had good experience with


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 18 2007, 08:54 PM~7026302
> *hey i am getting new batts soon
> my old ones were hand me downs
> 
> i am planing on running 72v's to the nose
> what motors have you guys had good experience with
> *


chrome ones from showtime.......they last for me but i hear its how you are on the switch


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jan 14 2007, 10:37 PM~6989241
> *NEW SET .........BUT SAME TYPE OF COILS.JUST PAINTED THESE WHITE..............
> SO WHATS UP HOMIE....U DO ANYTHING NEW TO YOURS??
> *


nope


----------



## julio

bump


----------



## MUFASA

the homies car from GOODTIMES.......RAY1313...........OWNER







.......................HERE ...............
SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTS.................CAR LAYS TO THE GROUND.....(SEE END OF VIDEO)
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2ilmohl biggrin.gif biggrin.gif


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Feb 2 2007, 12:15 PM~7157550
> *the homies car from GOODTIMES.......RAY1313...........OWNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................HERE ...............
> SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTS.................CAR LAYS TO THE GROUND.....(SEE END OF VIDEO)
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2ilmohl biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
> *


BATTS WERE ABOUT 70%.........CHARGED THEM UP......DOES ABOUT 3 MORE INCHES.....


----------



## julio

so what kind of pump with what gears can I buy to get inches like that. do you need an adex dump .


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by julio_@Feb 2 2007, 04:25 PM~7159080
> *so what kind of pump with what gears can I buy to get inches like that. do you need an adex dump .
> *


a competition pump with a marozocchi # 7 or 9 and an adex would help too


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 2 2007, 04:14 PM~7159501
> *a competition pump with a marozocchi # 7 or 9 and an adex would help too
> *


mine works fine with the italian dumps,but adex is much better i hear


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Feb 2 2007, 07:48 PM~7160398
> *mine works fine with the italian dumps,but adex is much better i hear
> *



you done anything new to your ride homie :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan

some pics of my cheap paintjob


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Feb 3 2007, 02:04 AM~7162800
> *some pics of my cheap paintjob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got rid of the bolt- ons, now i have knockoff center golds, they look ok for some cheap rims


----------



## julio

s10 blazers look good on 13'' I had one black with rainbow flake. no switches . I sold it. yours looks good homie


----------



## Still Dippin

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Feb 2 2007, 12:15 PM~7157550
> *the homies car from GOODTIMES.......RAY1313...........OWNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................HERE ...............
> SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTS.................CAR LAYS TO THE GROUND.....(SEE END OF VIDEO)
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2ilmohl biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
> *


what size coil is in this??


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Still Dippin_@Feb 2 2007, 11:49 PM~7163058
> *what size coil is in this??
> *


3 ton...............a little under 4 turns with deep cups....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Feb 3 2007, 12:04 AM~7162800
> *some pics of my cheap paintjob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey whatever works it looks good


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 2 2007, 10:59 PM~7162765
> *you done anything new to your ride homie  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE CAR STILL HAS SAME SETUP


----------



## Still Dippin

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Feb 3 2007, 12:48 PM~7165336
> *3 ton...............a little under 4 turns with deep cups....
> *


how many volts was that? 3 ton street or comp?


----------



## Still Dippin

do you have any more video's?


----------



## Still Dippin

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jan 11 2007, 07:57 PM~6964930
> *ANOTHER VIDEO..............THIS WAS LAST NIGHT AGAINST 8 BATTS 3 PUMPS
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=43ff03t
> THEY SAY THEY WON....BUT LOOK CLOSELY WHEN BOTH CARS ARE AT THE HIGHEST POINT.....
> *


was your cutty in cali swangin?? if it wasn't it looks just like your's uffin:


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+May 28 2006, 10:06 PM~5511962-->
> 
> 
> 
> have fun trying to get info on set-up it is eazyer to pull teeth  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> <!--QuoteBegin-SMURF_@May 30 2006, 03:02 PM~5521357
> *The Homie  Chris from GoodTimes Car Club, single pump, six batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and find a bigger picture.
> *


i say "S-B", 5 turns on 4.5 tons, piston to the nose and mybe a little "weight" in the rear  ...or not. :biggrin:


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jan 11 2007, 07:57 PM~6964930
> *ANOTHER VIDEO..............THIS WAS LAST NIGHT AGAINST 8 BATTS 3 PUMPS
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=43ff03t
> THEY SAY THEY WON....BUT LOOK CLOSELY WHEN BOTH CARS ARE AT THE HIGHEST POINT.....
> *


ok i just saw the vid..... fuck the extra "weight".... the nose pitches too fast  :biggrin: nice inches btw. :thumbsup:

you got them Caprice or S-10 spindles on there?


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by julio_@Feb 3 2007, 02:16 AM~7162873
> *s10 blazers look good on 13'' I had one black with rainbow flake. no switches . I sold it. yours looks good homie
> *


 thanks uffin: i still have some pics of when it was on 14" :barf:


----------



## cceregalboy

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 09:21 AM~5513580
> *YEAH I GOT 2 12'S KICKER SQUARES THAT HIT REAL NICE SO I WANT TO KEEP MY BEAT BUT THE CLUB IM GETTIN IN(RIGHT NOW IM A PROSPECT) I NEED TO HAVE HYDROS
> *


you NEEED to have hydros? you talk like thats a problem.
i'd take the sweet sound of pumps over a lame system any day !!!
but to each his own i guess.... if you need beats, go buy a rice burner and hook it up . seems like that is what you really want to do anyway.
just my 2 cents !! lol


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy_@Feb 4 2007, 12:39 PM~7172051
> *you NEEED to have hydros?    you talk like thats a problem.
> i'd take the sweet sound of pumps over a lame system any day !!!
> but to each his own i guess.... if you need beats, go buy a rice burner and hook it up .  seems like that is what you really want to do anyway.
> just my 2 cents !!  lol
> *


well i was gonna put bags and yes you can have beat and hydros,


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 29 2006, 10:23 AM~5513899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro hopper doin it  with 2 pumps 6 batteries.
> *


AND THEY SAY ITS EASIER TO PULL TEETH :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Still Dippin_@Feb 3 2007, 11:06 PM~7168881
> *how many volts was that? 3 ton street or comp?
> *


72.......six batts...............3 ton coils.............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Still Dippin_@Feb 3 2007, 11:15 PM~7168959
> *was your cutty in cali swangin?? if it wasn't it looks just like your's  uffin:
> *


yep..........been in it a few times...............


----------



## MUFASA

i say "S-B", 5 turns on 4.5 tons, piston to the nose and mybe a little "weight" in the rear  ...or not. :biggrin:
[/quote]


3 tons............look at the pics of my trunk...........they are posted in the previous pages............u can see the pump..hoses fittings...etc......

and no...the car has no dead weight in it...............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@Feb 3 2007, 11:18 PM~7168990
> *ok i just saw the vid..... fuck the extra "weight".... the nose pitches too fast   :biggrin: nice inches btw. :thumbsup:
> 
> you got them Caprice or S-10 spindles on there?
> *


sorry..going down the posts one at a time............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
cadillac spindles...........

i gave up enough info on the set-up............plus the pics of da trunk....showing pump, fittings , hoses etc.....told u guys how many tons the coils are........plus spindles....

enough said....gave up almost everything.........I wont say anything more :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Dippin

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Feb 4 2007, 09:28 PM~7175766
> *yep..........been in it a few times...............
> *


one of the best lookin cars thats in those video's!  
i probable watched it 100 time's while gettin baked uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Still Dippin_@Feb 4 2007, 10:03 PM~7176208
> *one of the best lookin cars thats in those video's!
> i probable watched it 100 time's while gettin baked uffin:
> *


THANX HOMIE!!  I APPRECIATE THAT...


----------



## 67rs

damn GOODTIMES MUFASA your car is hella sick, very good work. 

btw which cali swangin you in?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Feb 5 2007, 02:38 PM~7180860
> *damn GOODTIMES MUFASA your car is hella sick, very good work.
> 
> btw which cali swangin you in?
> *


thanx homie.................

dont remember what volumes..............i did the crenshaw thing for 4 years straight...now the past 3 years or so.............just been kickin it.....the crenshaw cat and mouse with the cops gets old quick..............


----------



## west_side85

good shit good times mufasa


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Feb 5 2007, 05:47 PM~7182708
> *good shit good times mufasa
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 67rs

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Feb 5 2007, 01:27 PM~7181879
> *thanx homie.................
> 
> dont remember what volumes..............i did the crenshaw thing for 4 years straight...now the past 3 years or so.............just been kickin it.....the crenshaw cat and mouse with the cops gets old quick..............
> *


i know how that goes, down here anything with wires gets a double look from cops, and if they aint lazy and get off there asses they usually pull us over.


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 1 2006, 08:47 PM~5536103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS A NICE PICTURE


----------



## julio

yea homie if you gave up all your secrets alot more homies would run 6 batterys


----------



## OUTHOPU

Check his posts and topics, he has given out plenty of info on his car and set up.


----------



## MUFASA

O.K...........BEEN OFF THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE.........
MY CAR HAS PRETTY MUCH ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED FROM DAY ONE......I HAVE ALWAYS DONE MY OWN WORK, INCLUDING PAINT, HYDROS, SOUNDS, ETC.......
SO ONE DAY I SEE RON FROM BLACK MAGIC LOOKING FOR HO'S OUT IN L.A......ON ATLANTIC BLVD.....WE TALKED....I GOT A PISTON PUMP FROM HIM......SO HERE'S A VIDEO OF MY CAR WHICH WAS ALWAYS REDS EQIPPED WITH A REGULAR PUMP, BUT NOW WITH A BLACK MAGIC PISTON IN IT.......I TRIED GETTING ONE FROM REDS BUT THEY WERE ALL SOLD OUT......I KEEP IT COOL WITH ALL THESE CATS...............THEY GOOD PEOPLE.....NEVER DONE ME WRONG YET........
I'M HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR, BUT STILL GOING TO DIAL IT IN SOME MORE.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA

THEN WITHIN TIME...................I'LL LET U GUYS KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT MY CAR THAT U DONT KNOW YET....


MAYBE..............


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2007, 05:45 PM~7431565
> *O.K...........BEEN OFF THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE.........
> MY CAR HAS PRETTY MUCH ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED FROM DAY ONE......I HAVE ALWAYS DONE MY OWN WORK, INCLUDING PAINT, HYDROS, SOUNDS, ETC.......
> SO ONE DAY I SEE RON FROM BLACK MAGIC LOOKING FOR HO'S OUT IN L.A......ON ATLANTIC BLVD.....WE TALKED....I GOT A PISTON PUMP FROM HIM......SO HERE'S A VIDEO OF MY CAR WHICH WAS ALWAYS REDS EQIPPED WITH A REGULAR PUMP, BUT NOW WITH A BLACK MAGIC PISTON IN IT.......I TRIED GETTING ONE FROM REDS BUT THEY WERE ALL SOLD OUT......I KEEP IT COOL WITH ALL THESE CATS...............THEY GOOD PEOPLE.....NEVER DONE ME WRONG YET........
> I'M HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR, BUT STILL GOING TO DIAL IT IN SOME MORE.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA
> 
> THEN WITHIN TIME...................I'LL LET U GUYS KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT MY CAR THAT U DONT KNOW YET....
> MAYBE..............
> *


all I got to say is

































Chris you da fucken man homie
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REALTALK

And that ranfla has working a/c hno: hno:


----------



## REALTALK

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1usamotorsports.com, 78 caddy for sale, RIVERSIDELOWRIDING
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 8 2007, 01:45 AM~7431565
> *O.K...........BEEN OFF THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE.........
> MY CAR HAS PRETTY MUCH ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED FROM DAY ONE......I HAVE ALWAYS DONE MY OWN WORK, INCLUDING PAINT, HYDROS, SOUNDS, ETC.......
> SO ONE DAY I SEE RON FROM BLACK MAGIC LOOKING FOR HO'S OUT IN L.A......ON ATLANTIC BLVD.....WE TALKED....I GOT A PISTON PUMP FROM HIM......SO HERE'S A VIDEO OF MY CAR WHICH WAS ALWAYS REDS EQIPPED WITH A REGULAR PUMP, BUT NOW WITH A BLACK MAGIC PISTON IN IT.......I TRIED GETTING ONE FROM REDS BUT THEY WERE ALL SOLD OUT......I KEEP IT COOL WITH ALL THESE CATS...............THEY GOOD PEOPLE.....NEVER DONE ME WRONG YET........
> I'M HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR, BUT STILL GOING TO DIAL IT IN SOME MORE.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA
> 
> THEN WITHIN TIME...................I'LL LET U GUYS KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT MY CAR THAT U DONT KNOW YET....
> MAYBE..............
> *



:thumbsup: nice ride, nice inches. what kind of batteries you using? we built a single pump regal a few years ago, 36 inches on big ass tires with 6 batteries. it aint easy!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 7 2007, 06:53 PM~7431627
> *:thumbsup:    nice ride, nice inches. what kind of batteries you using?  we built a single pump regal a few years ago, 36 inches on big ass tires with 6 batteries. it aint easy!!!
> *


no............it takes a lot of trial and error.............thanx for the props............i like the way u got your car working now.....looks real good in the videos... :thumbsup:

oh...batts..........................they are 1100........i get from my battery guy.....no brand name , but they work..............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 7 2007, 06:52 PM~7431621
> *And that ranfla has working a/c hno:  hno:
> *


yes it does.......................complete street car.....nothing gutted....


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2007, 05:59 PM~7431701
> *yes it does.......................complete street car.....nothing gutted....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah big homie. Keep it REAL


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 7 2007, 06:59 PM~7431706
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah big homie. Keep it REAL
> *


U KNOW I TRY........................LATER HOMIE.......GOTS WORK TO DO............


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2007, 06:02 PM~7431729
> *U KNOW I TRY........................LATER HOMIE.......GOTS WORK TO DO............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cool big dawg, just hit me up on friday


----------



## ElKr0nic0

nice rides


----------



## west_side85

real nice...


----------



## knockin87

new video looking good mufasa


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2007, 07:45 PM~7431565
> *O.K...........BEEN OFF THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE.........
> MY CAR HAS PRETTY MUCH ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED FROM DAY ONE......I HAVE ALWAYS DONE MY OWN WORK, INCLUDING PAINT, HYDROS, SOUNDS, ETC.......
> SO ONE DAY I SEE RON FROM BLACK MAGIC LOOKING FOR HO'S OUT IN L.A......ON ATLANTIC BLVD.....WE TALKED....I GOT A PISTON PUMP FROM HIM......SO HERE'S A VIDEO OF MY CAR WHICH WAS ALWAYS REDS EQIPPED WITH A REGULAR PUMP, BUT NOW WITH A BLACK MAGIC PISTON IN IT.......I TRIED GETTING ONE FROM REDS BUT THEY WERE ALL SOLD OUT......I KEEP IT COOL WITH ALL THESE CATS...............THEY GOOD PEOPLE.....NEVER DONE ME WRONG YET........
> I'M HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR, BUT STILL GOING TO DIAL IT IN SOME MORE.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA
> 
> THEN WITHIN TIME...................I'LL LET U GUYS KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT MY CAR THAT U DONT KNOW YET....
> MAYBE..............
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

thanx to all for all the positive feedback :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




just a matter of time b4 the haters get on it though...............


----------



## maniak2005

:thumbsup: nice man


----------



## bloodline

got any new pics of your car mufasa??? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 7 2007, 10:51 PM~7433775
> *got any new pics of your car mufasa??? :biggrin:
> *


no.............maybe i'll take some over the weekend................but here's another video of it with me trying different coils in it

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4gybric

i spend a lot of time and money trying different combinations.....


----------



## Chaotic Lows

you make it look easy


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 7 2007, 10:56 PM~7433813
> *you make it look easy
> *


thanx.............................but its a lot of work..................i know the combinations now..........but in the beginning...............lol......................lots of frustration.......


----------



## bloodline

is your car frame-off???


----------



## 6Deuced

Mufasa your car works well!! one question though, what size block port and check?????


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 7 2007, 11:09 PM~7433911
> *is your car frame-off???
> *


NOPE....................BEEN TERRORIZING IT FOR 7 YEARS............STILL WORKING.........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 7 2007, 11:13 PM~7433939
> *Mufasa your car works well!! one question though, what size block port and check?????
> *


1/2" CHECK................3/4" BLOCK..........IS WHATS IN IT RIGHT NOW............BUT 1/2 BLOCK WORKS THE SAME.............I ALSO TRIED A 3/4 CHECK............BUT DIDNT MAKE A DIFFERENCE EITHER.........1/2 IS ALL U NEED.......


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 8 2007, 12:30 AM~7434027
> *1/2" CHECK................3/4" BLOCK..........IS WHATS IN IT RIGHT NOW............BUT 1/2 BLOCK WORKS THE SAME.............I ALSO TRIED A 3/4 CHECK............BUT DIDNT MAKE A DIFFERENCE EITHER.........1/2 IS ALL U NEED.......
> *


HEY HOMIE IS YOUR CAR A V-6 OR V-8 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 7 2007, 11:33 PM~7434040
> *HEY HOMIE IS YOUR CAR A V-6 OR V-8 THANKS HOMIE
> *


FULLY LOADED V-6................PLUS REINFORCEMENTS AND A BRIDGE RUNNING ACROSS THE UPPER PART OF THE FRAME....(1/4 INCH BOX STEEL).........REMOVED FAN SHROUD TO RUN IT ACROSS...........



SO IT WEIGHS ABOUT THE SAME AS V8 WITH NO SMOG PUMP, AND A/C REMOVED


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2007, 10:30 PM~7434027
> *1/2" CHECK................3/4" BLOCK..........IS WHATS IN IT RIGHT NOW............BUT 1/2 BLOCK WORKS THE SAME.............I ALSO TRIED A 3/4 CHECK............BUT DIDNT MAKE A DIFFERENCE EITHER.........1/2 IS ALL U NEED.......
> *


is that a gen 3 bm piston pump??? also i take it your running a 1/2" y with 3/8 hose?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 7 2007, 11:40 PM~7434078
> *is that a gen 3 bm piston pump??? also i take it your running a 1/2" y with 3/8 hose?
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking good MUFASA. :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

nice ride mufasa :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

Damn man, that's bad ass.


----------



## MUFASA

thanks homies..............a few people on here had also pm'd me about the double pump i did for my homie..........so for those of u who asked .....heres a video from this morning
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2n6dt6x


----------



## JRO

2 pumps 4 batteries.. (not a hopper, just a daily.)


----------



## single pump FATBOY

I GOT 2 PUMP 6 BATTS I HITIN 30'' 4TON SPRINGS


----------



## west_side85

that video was sick...


----------



## julio

how many batterys is the double pumper


----------



## west_side85

what size lock up is that too... that height is perfect...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by julio_@Mar 8 2007, 08:43 PM~7440499
> *how many batterys is the double pumper
> *


14 batts..........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

knocking87, i wouldnt reccomend tryin to hop ur car if u dont have any reinforcements youll end up tossing ur car in the junkyard after a year of abuse. but with 6 batteries and 2 pumps when i had them in the car before i went to 3 pumps and 8 batteries. you could squeeze a car in the 20's. i have a86 regal with a v-8 and was hopping on 4 ton coils with a stock pump that came straight from showtime which was a marazochi #9 gear


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Mar 8 2007, 08:48 PM~7440546
> *what size lock up is that too... that height is perfect...
> *



on the double pump??


----------



## west_side85

yeah the back..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Mar 8 2007, 09:16 PM~7440875
> *yeah the back..
> *


i set it up kinda different then a regular suspension.........................it locks up to about equivalent of 18" strokes...................but i did modify the uppers , stock lowers, but mounting point has been changed.....it allows the car to get good inches, drive, and not have a riduculously high lock up to get it there..........


----------



## west_side85




----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2007, 06:45 PM~7431565
> *O.K...........BEEN OFF THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE.........
> MY CAR HAS PRETTY MUCH ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED FROM DAY ONE......I HAVE ALWAYS DONE MY OWN WORK, INCLUDING PAINT, HYDROS, SOUNDS, ETC.......
> SO ONE DAY I SEE RON FROM BLACK MAGIC LOOKING FOR HO'S OUT IN L.A......ON ATLANTIC BLVD.....WE TALKED....I GOT A PISTON PUMP FROM HIM......SO HERE'S A VIDEO OF MY CAR WHICH WAS ALWAYS REDS EQIPPED WITH A REGULAR PUMP, BUT NOW WITH A BLACK MAGIC PISTON IN IT.......I TRIED GETTING ONE FROM REDS BUT THEY WERE ALL SOLD OUT......I KEEP IT COOL WITH ALL THESE CATS...............THEY GOOD PEOPLE.....NEVER DONE ME WRONG YET........
> I'M HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR, BUT STILL GOING TO DIAL IT IN SOME MORE.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA
> 
> THEN WITHIN TIME...................I'LL LET U GUYS KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT MY CAR THAT U DONT KNOW YET....
> MAYBE..............
> *


nice car cant wait till we have my car looking as nice as urs


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2007, 07:45 PM~7431565
> *O.K...........BEEN OFF THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE.........
> MY CAR HAS PRETTY MUCH ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED FROM DAY ONE......I HAVE ALWAYS DONE MY OWN WORK, INCLUDING PAINT, HYDROS, SOUNDS, ETC.......
> SO ONE DAY I SEE RON FROM BLACK MAGIC LOOKING FOR HO'S OUT IN L.A......ON ATLANTIC BLVD.....WE TALKED....I GOT A PISTON PUMP FROM HIM......SO HERE'S A VIDEO OF MY CAR WHICH WAS ALWAYS REDS EQIPPED WITH A REGULAR PUMP, BUT NOW WITH A BLACK MAGIC PISTON IN IT.......I TRIED GETTING ONE FROM REDS BUT THEY WERE ALL SOLD OUT......I KEEP IT COOL WITH ALL THESE CATS...............THEY GOOD PEOPLE.....NEVER DONE ME WRONG YET........
> I'M HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR, BUT STILL GOING TO DIAL IT IN SOME MORE.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA
> 
> THEN WITHIN TIME...................I'LL LET U GUYS KNOW A LITTLE MORE ABOUT MY CAR THAT U DONT KNOW YET....
> MAYBE..............
> *


Looks good Chris :worship:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 9 2007, 09:16 PM~7447927
> *Looks good Chris :worship:
> *


 THANX RON.......................U KNOW ME..........STILL TRYING TO GO HIGHER....WITHOUT ADDING WEIGHT.........I DONT THINK IT WOULD NEED MUCH, BUT I REFUSE TO WEIGH MY SHIT DOWN..........  


THANX AGAIN FOR THE PARTS!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 7 2007, 10:51 PM~7433775
> *got any new pics of your car mufasa??? :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE............
















YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE IN THIS ONE IF U LOOK CLOSELY.........


----------



## bloodline

thanks!! did you have to fiberglass your roof when you put your pillback in???


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 12 2007, 08:09 PM~7465526
> *thanks!! did you have to fiberglass your roof when you put your pillback in???
> *


welcome homie..................nah..........i didnt do shit to the roof...................just got the biggest electric sliding rag they had out there ..........


----------



## west coast ridaz

did you need to reinforce the roof to stick that pullback rag


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 12 2007, 08:53 PM~7465915
> *did you need to reinforce the roof to stick that pullback rag
> *


nope!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 12 2007, 10:19 PM~7466750
> *nope!
> *


 :cheesy: what's up chris :wave: :wave: LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: OR NOT


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 13 2007, 05:52 AM~7467877
> *:cheesy:  what's up chris :wave:  :wave: LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: OR NOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u a fool homie...............

DONT TRIP.....WE'LL GET YOURS UP..................LET ME KNOW WHEN U READY........


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 13 2007, 10:28 AM~7469094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u a fool homie...............
> 
> DONT TRIP.....WE'LL GET YOURS UP..................LET ME KNOW WHEN U READY........
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY HOMIE BUT I HAD TO DO IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 13 2007, 05:52 AM~7467877
> *:cheesy:  what's up chris :wave:  :wave: LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: OR NOT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 13 2007, 02:24 PM~7470241
> *:uh:
> *


like I said in the pm that you sent me :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 13 2007, 05:52 AM~7467877
> *:cheesy:  what's up chris :wave:  :wave: LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: OR NOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im another 
EX goodtimer   had alot of badtimes wit them :angry: :angry: fuck it didnt need them


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2n6dt6x 
this is my ride for people that dont know


----------



## pennywise619

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 13 2007, 09:26 PM~7472849
> *http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2n6dt6x
> this is my ride for people that dont know
> *



dam thats only 6 batterys


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

mufasa let his dad pimp the hopper,thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

that double pumper was tite homie...........any tips for me,i just got 4 la series fat pumps with the 1" ports down to 1/2 ,#9 marzocchis,#8 hoses and full stack of 4.5 tons prohopper coils........i willl run 2 bays of 6 in my car oooh and i have 2 adex...........car is a 94 roadmaster


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 13 2007, 08:55 PM~7473070
> *mufasa let his dad pimp the hopper,thats cool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u mean THE WATCHER let him................its his car :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 13 2007, 09:00 PM~7473122
> *that double pumper was tite homie...........any tips for me,i just got 4 la series fat pumps with the 1" ports down to 1/2 ,#9 marzocchis,#8 hoses  and full stack of 4.5 tons prohopper coils........i willl run 2 bays of 6 in my car  oooh and i have 2 adex...........car is a 94 roadmaster
> *


 SOUNDS GOOD AS IS................SHOULD HIT NICE............ALL I CAN TELL U IS ME PERSONALLY, I WOULD CUT THOSE COILS TO 4.5 OR 5 TURNS..........U DONT NEED ANYMORE THAN THAT............AND THE CAR WILL LAUNCH A LOT FASTER THAN IF U PUT IN A FULL STACK..............


OH YEAH.......I DONT RUN A SLOWDOWN...........


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 13 2007, 10:31 PM~7473364
> *SOUNDS GOOD AS IS................SHOULD HIT NICE............ALL I CAN TELL U IS ME PERSONALLY, I WOULD CUT THOSE COILS TO 4.5 OR 5 TURNS..........U DONT NEED ANYMORE THAN THAT............AND THE CAR WILL LAUNCH A LOT FASTER THAN IF U PUT IN A FULL STACK..............
> OH YEAH.......I DONT RUN A SLOWDOWN...........
> *



9 on a 1 inch block?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 14 2007, 03:33 AM~7474421
> *9 on a 1 inch block?
> *


its what it came with......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

no checks :biggrin: im gonna take your advice and cut the springs down,but im gonna run the full stack to compress them before i cut them


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 13 2007, 08:06 PM~7472680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: im another
> EX goodtimer     had alot of badtimes wit them :angry:  :angry: fuck it didnt need them
> *


 :0 :0 what's up richard??? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 13 2007, 09:28 PM~7473342
> *u mean THE WATCHER let him................its his car :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 The watcher doesnt have a son does he


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 14 2007, 12:33 AM~7474421
> *9 on a 1 inch block?
> *


it will still work fine................its a double pump............


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 14 2007, 06:22 AM~7475024
> *:0  :0  what's up richard??? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


just here homie kicking it...


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 14 2007, 02:18 PM~7477804
> *just here homie kicking it...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah me too. Fixing to order some new sapatos for my regal :biggrin: :biggrin: 

any more clips of that double gate you got :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 13 2007, 08:55 PM~7473070
> *mufasa let his dad pimp the hopper,thats cool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 14 2007, 03:29 PM~7478287
> *Nice pic :biggrin:
> *


YEAH...ITS NOT THE PHOTOGRAPHER... :0 :0 ...........BUT WHAT WAS PHOTOGRAPHED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 14 2007, 07:03 PM~7478558
> *YEAH...ITS NOT THE PHOTOGRAPHER... :0  :0 ...........BUT WHAT WAS PHOTOGRAPHED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn right :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 14 2007, 07:19 PM~7479935
> *damn right :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANX HOMIE!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 14 2007, 04:03 PM~7478558
> *YEAH...ITS NOT THE PHOTOGRAPHER... :0  :0 ...........BUT WHAT WAS PHOTOGRAPHED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no no photograper did a good work.. especially the one in the air :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 14 2007, 09:11 PM~7480959
> *no no photograper did a good work.. especially the one in the air :biggrin:
> *


ah...................i see the point you are trying to make..............







that was the camera that was able to snap fast enough to catch it in the air..........


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 15 2007, 11:47 AM~7484304
> *ah...................i see the point you are trying to make..............
> that was the camera that was able to snap fast enough to catch it in the air..........
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 15 2007, 03:55 PM~7485748
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


whats up homie


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 15 2007, 03:58 PM~7485769
> *whats up homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you know.


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 15 2007, 03:58 PM~7485771
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  you know.
> *


hows the weather up there dogg... one day u should take a trip down here to kick it homie  stay up homie


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 15 2007, 04:02 PM~7485790
> *hows the weather up there dogg... one day u should take a trip down here to kick it homie   stay up homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah were gonna take a trip up there real soon homie. Hit me up with your numba and we can set somthing up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 15 2007, 04:04 PM~7485806
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah were gonna take a trip up there real soon homie. Hit me up with your numba and we can set somthing up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool ill send the pm right now


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 15 2007, 04:04 PM~7485806
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah were gonna take a trip up there real soon homie. Hit me up with your numba and we can set somthing up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 15 2007, 04:07 PM~7485821
> *cool ill send the pm right now
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: aight homie. Ima hit you up soon


----------



## dtysthriderz

> _Originally posted by hwoodflx_@May 30 2006, 07:41 PM~5522896
> *I that possible.  I mean,  I have 2 cce street pumps with 4 bats (3 good ones) and cant get the front end off the ground.
> *


 The CCE street pumps r not made for hopping. even w/ 6 batts. they r riderz that like to roll low or high.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 15 2007, 10:14 PM~7488356
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 16 2007, 04:45 AM~7489128
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 16 2007, 02:21 PM~7492146
> *i cant wait to see who puts it down for 2007
> *


i cant wait to see who builds their own cars............


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 16 2007, 02:28 PM~7492181
> *i cant wait to see who builds their own cars............
> *


i can't wait to see who hits their own switch


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 16 2007, 02:32 PM~7492210
> *i can't wait to see who hits their own switch
> *


my shit comes down fast ur shit floats... let me put weight so i can catch it.. :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

I didnt know this topic was hidden


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 16 2007, 02:48 PM~7492309
> *I didnt know this topic was hidden
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: I SAW IT :uh:


----------



## crackers63

:loco:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Mar 16 2007, 03:40 PM~7492581
> *What up  Ben    See your up to the same old things
> *


 :uh: :uh: NOPE JUST TRYING TO UP THE POST COUNT   THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME BUT I KNOW I CAN UP THE POST COUNT BECAUSE THIS TOPIC WILL NEVER DIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Mar 16 2007, 03:40 PM~7492581
> *What up  Ben    See your up to the same old things
> *


what did u mean by that hes a homie


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 16 2007, 05:38 PM~7493132
> *theres alot of shit that people put on the bottom.... its a freedom of speach.... i say fuck the people that has shit on there bottom of there thats directed to me as well.... handal urs just remember hes a homie to me
> *


well said..............


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 16 2007, 04:48 PM~7492878
> *what did u mean by that hes a homie
> *



SUP RICHARD AND CHRIS. YA'LL SOME COOL AS PEEPS.


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 17 2007, 10:31 AM~7496348
> *SUP RICHARD AND CHRIS. YA'LL SOME COOL AS PEEPS.
> *


i try to keep it real


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 19 2007, 03:05 PM~7507179
> *i try to keep it real
> *


 :0 me too!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 19 2007, 12:05 PM~7507179
> *i try to keep it real
> *


 :0 :0 say homie. You happen to make it out to dat hop that they had the other night???


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

NA  i was kicking it wit my son  family come first i say then the cars  but ill be out very soon hoping my shit tilll it brakes then fix it again


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 19 2007, 02:38 PM~7508144
> *NA   i was kicking it wit my son   family come first i say then the cars   but ill be out very soon hoping my shit tilll it brakes then fix it again
> *


 :0 :0 gangsta homie  Hey did you go to goodtimers bar-b-que?????


----------



## Txfleetwood82

i dont know if this topic is still goin on but ey..... a few years ago when i did my cutlass i had 2 pumps 6 batts... shit hit an honest 30"...... had a hi-low eliminator set up with reg dumps ..... few turns off the springs...and only stresspoints reigneforced.... but i know for sure u can get some good air....


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

:angry: what the fuck why was my post deleted from this topic????? :angry: i wounder who had it deleted :angry: fuck we cant do shit on here..... dam i respected there topic and didnt put shit there and then they come in here and delete shit... so if u can tell me why my shit gets deleted illl really appreciate it thanks

























FUCK GREG :angry:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

edit


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Mar 19 2007, 04:41 PM~7508779
> *:angry: what the fuck why was my post deleted from this topic????? :angry:  i wounder who had it deleted :angry:  fuck we cant do shit on here..... dam i respected there topic and didnt put shit there and then they come in here and delete shit... so if u can tell me why my shit gets deleted illl really appreciate it thanks
> FUCK GREG :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: dont know why richard??????


----------



## MUFASA

> :angry: what the fuck why was my post deleted from this topic????? :angry: i wounder who had it deleted :angry: fuck we cant do shit on here..... dam i respected there topic and didnt put shit there and then they come in here and delete shit... so if u can tell me why my shit gets deleted illl really appreciate it thanks
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY ASS BITCHES...................


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 19 2007, 04:12 PM~7508669
> *i dont know if this topic is still goin on but ey..... a few years ago when i did my cutlass  i had 2 pumps 6 batts... shit hit an honest 30"...... had a hi-low eliminator set up with reg dumps ..... few turns off the springs...and only stresspoints reigneforced....  but i know for sure u can get some good air....
> *



ITS STILL GOING ON HOMIE.........................




JUST THE HATERS IN HERE TRYING TO FUCK THINGS UP!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 19 2007, 05:20 PM~7509020
> *ITS STILL GOING ON HOMIE.........................
> JUST THE HATERS IN HERE TRYING TO FUCK THINGS UP!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 19 2007, 06:20 PM~7509020
> *ITS STILL GOING ON HOMIE.........................
> JUST THE HATERS IN HERE TRYING TO FUCK THINGS UP!!
> *


yeah... wut up mufasa... im'a alittle new to this but shiet its straight.... LIL my home mayn :biggrin: .... if i aint on myspace im on dis shiet... nice hop too bro.....


----------



## REALTALK

> :angry: what the fuck why was my post deleted from this topic????? :angry: i wounder who had it deleted :angry: fuck we cant do shit on here..... dam i respected there topic and didnt put shit there and then they come in here and delete shit... so if u can tell me why my shit gets deleted illl really appreciate it thanks
> 
> x2
> SORRY ASS BITCHES...................
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 25 2007, 12:58 AM~7546374
> *yeah... wut up mufasa... im'a alittle new to this but shiet its straight.... LIL my home mayn  :biggrin: .... if i aint on myspace im on dis shiet...  nice hop too bro.....
> *



THANX DOGG.........


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## REALTALK

what's up chris :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

sup homie.................everything cool with you??


HERE'S MY CAR NOW...........ON THE BUMPER...............
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=6atisuo

STILL NO WEIGHT....................BUT I DID CHANGE A FEW THINGS..........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@May 5 2007, 05:01 PM~7840691
> *what's up chris :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


by the way.....here's Richards car..........just a baby lock up.........and lays all the way down...............
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2daaqkg


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

teach me MUFASA


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 5 2007, 08:14 PM~7841508
> *teach me MUFASA
> *


LOL..............DAMN HOMIE..............WHAT DO U WANNA KNOW?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

everything pm me to if its to secret


----------



## MUFASA

U WANNA HOP THE 64 RIGHT?.......HOW MANY BATTS U WANNA PUT IN IT TOTAL?.................HOW MANY INCHES U WANNA HIT?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

i wanna add 2 more batteries inches dont matter as long as i get off the ground


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 5 2007, 08:35 PM~7841572
> *i wanna add 2 more batteries inches dont matter as long as i get off the ground
> *


RUN 6 BATTS TO THE NOSE.............#7 GEAR , ONE #6 HOSE TO THE FRONT, SPLIT IT TO 2 6'S TO THE CYLINDERS.............


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

cool im gonan give it a try


----------



## MUFASA

THIS WILL GIVE U A LOT OF PRESSURE....NOT VERY QUICK....BUT WILL BUILD GOOD PRESSURE, AND GIVE U DECENT INCHES...........ALSO WHAT KINDA COILS U GOT?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

to tell u the truth i dont know i got them from my hommie who got them from a RV shop


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 5 2007, 08:40 PM~7841601
> *to tell u the truth i dont know i got them from my hommie who got them from a RV shop
> *


SINCE YOU'RE NOT GOING FOR BIG INCHES...........TRY THE GEAR AND HOSES.......IF YOUR HAPPY WITH IT LEAVE IT ALONE.......IF NOT CHANGE THE COILS.........


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

alright cool just gotta get the hoses cause i got 2 single ones going to the front


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 5 2007, 08:42 PM~7841613
> *alright cool just gotta get the hoses cause i got 2 single ones going to the front
> *


IF THEY ARE 6'S U COULD KEEP THEM AND RUN A #9 GEAR THAT WILL ALSO WORK REAL GOOD.............AS LONG AS U HAVE GOOD BATTERIES..........


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

where should i buy the gear at?


----------



## MUFASA

ORDER A GLADIUS....................WHOEVER GIVES U THE BEST DEAL............TRY BLACKMAGIC, OR REDS!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

immeating french fries n im riznipplesd bye,tee


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

mcdonolds


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

why\


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

fries
50" one day


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:dunno: imso rippped] good nite


----------



## pitbull_432

:biggrin: nice vid MUFASA just wondering how many in. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

thanx homie...............40"


----------



## pitbull_432

piston or non


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@May 5 2007, 09:49 PM~7841964
> *piston or non
> *


BLACK MAGIC PISTON GEN3

USED TO BE NON PISTON.....IF U GO BACK AND START FROM THE BEGINNING YOU'LL SEE.....................CAR ALWAYS DID PRETTY GOOD................BUT NOW EVEN BETTER.........


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2007, 07:25 PM~7841302
> *sup homie.................everything cool with you??
> HERE'S MY CAR NOW...........ON THE BUMPER...............
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=6atisuo
> 
> STILL NO WEIGHT....................BUT I DID CHANGE A FEW THINGS..........
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, LOOKS REAL GOOD!!! U RUNNIN 10'S IN THE REAR? RANFLA LOOKS CLEAN THO HOMIE, ALWAYS ENJOY SEEING CARS WITH 10'S OR 12'S IN THE REAR HITTIN BACK BUMPER. THAT'S TRUE HOPPIN IN MY EYES.........


----------



## pitbull_432

i'm running a non 6 batts hittin 34 about to add 2 more batts thinking of adding a piston allways looking 4 those xtra in..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 5 2007, 10:33 PM~7842307
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, LOOKS REAL GOOD!!! U RUNNIN 10'S IN THE REAR? RANFLA LOOKS CLEAN THO HOMIE, ALWAYS ENJOY SEEING CARS WITH 10'S OR 12'S IN THE REAR HITTIN BACK BUMPER. THAT'S TRUE HOPPIN IN MY EYES.........
> *


IT HAS 14'S, BUT LOCKS UP TO 13'S WITH THE SHOCKS......ALSO IT LAYS PRETTY LOW IN THE BACK, I DONT USE A LOT OF COIL IN THE REAR...AND I USE PRETTY SOFT COILS SO I GET A GOOD RIDE................SO WITH 14'S IT DOESNT LOCK UP AS HIGH AS OTHERS WITH MORE COIL, AND STIFFER COILS WITH NO SHOCKS.........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@May 5 2007, 10:38 PM~7842340
> *i'm running a non 6 batts hittin 34 about to add 2 more batts thinking of adding a piston allways looking 4 those xtra in..
> *


SOUNDS LIKE U DOING REAL GOOD.....................ANY PICS OR VIDEOS?

WITH 2 MORE BATTS AND A PISTON, YOU'LL BE ON THE BUMPER EASY...............SOUNDS LIKE YOU ALL READY HAVE THE RIGHT COMBINATION.......


----------



## pitbull_432

gracias homie got a lil vid on my signature


----------



## MUFASA

JUST SAW THE VID...........LOOKING GOOD................WHAT GEAR U RUN?


----------



## pitbull_432

#9 marzucchi


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@May 5 2007, 11:21 PM~7842617
> *#9 marzucchi
> *


WHAT ABOUT COILS?......................IF U DONT MIND...........WHAT TON AND HOW MANY TURNS?


----------



## pitbull_432

don't mind at all 3 ton jammers allmost a full stack had 2 cut about a 3in lip off


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@May 5 2007, 11:26 PM~7842643
> *don't mind at all 3 ton jammers allmost a full stack had 2 cut about a 3in lip off
> *


THE RED ONES.........RIGHT?......................HAVE U TRIED ANY OTHER COILS..........??


----------



## pitbull_432

mine r green had some pro hopper blue 1's snapped 1 in half never had that happen before


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@May 5 2007, 11:31 PM~7842672
> *mine r green had some pro hopper blue 1's  snapped 1 in half never had that happen before
> *


THE GREEN ARE 3.5 TON....RED ARE 3 TON....................I NEVER TRIED THE BLUE PRO HOPPER, BUT I THINK U MIGHT WANNA TRY THE MACH 3'S FROM THEM............THEY SHOULD WORK BETTER, SHOULD GET U HIGHER, AND GET U THERE FASTER..........JUST MY OPINION...........


----------



## pitbull_432

just wondering will a adex dump work on a non piston or will it fuck things up





got another project going will try those mac3's


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@May 6 2007, 02:48 AM~7842734
> *just wondering will a adex dump work on a non piston or will it fuck things up
> got another project going will try those mac3's
> *


adex works perfectly fine with regular pumps


----------



## lowpro85

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 31 2006, 12:44 AM~5524364
> *3 PUMPS 6 BATTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you able to do a standing 3?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@May 6 2007, 06:59 AM~7843247
> *are you able to do a standing 3?
> *


 :uh: :uh: damn you havent figured it out yet :uh:


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@May 6 2007, 06:59 AM~7843247
> *are you able to do a standing 3?
> *


damn homie dats a clean install. who did it for you?


----------



## ElKr0nic0

heres mine 84 cutlass 4door dont know how many inches no piston


----------



## 01lowlow

lookin good homie! what kinda setup u runnin in there, if you don't mind my asking...


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@May 6 2007, 02:59 PM~7844952
> *
> heres mine 84 cutlass 4door dont know how many inches no piston*



no piston, 6 batteries


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 6 2007, 03:04 PM~7844977
> *lookin good homie! what kinda setup u runnin in there, if you don't mind my asking...
> *


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

Does anyone know if pink hopper was just an empty fiberglass car to bunny?? ((no engine or inside)) Just hydros?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@May 6 2007, 08:20 PM~7846476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if pink hopper was just an empty fiberglass car to bunny?? ((no engine or inside)) Just hydros?
> *


thats a daily driver and it has two piston pumps


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@May 6 2007, 08:20 PM~7846476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if pink hopper was just an empty fiberglass car to bunny?? ((no engine or inside)) Just hydros?
> *


it was in lowrider mag. and it has all the inter.


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2007, 07:24 PM~7846516
> *thats a daily driver and it has two piston pumps
> *


SERIOUSLY DAILY DRIVER????? :0


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 6 2007, 11:34 PM~7848169
> *SERIOUSLY DAILY DRIVER????? :0
> *


yap! look it up at usa mottor sports i think thay did that car.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Power windows , all floor boards , power steerring , brakes , and all the trimmins.








Wait till you see it now - EXTRA SWEEET


----------



## REALTALK

ANY VIDEO OF SWEET N LOW IN ACTION??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@May 7 2007, 08:05 PM~7854139
> *ANY VIDEO OF SWEET N LOW IN ACTION??
> *



on the website 1usamotorsports.com . 
Go to video player .


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Cruising Ink

six batteries regular pump not much but just for fun :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@May 7 2007, 11:41 PM~7856288
> *six batteries regular pump not much but just for fun :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## ElKr0nic0

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@May 8 2007, 02:41 AM~7856288
> *six batteries regular pump not much but just for fun :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2007, 07:24 PM~7846516
> *thats a daily driver and it has two piston pumps
> *


 :0


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANY ONE GOT THOUGHTS OF WHAT A CUTLASS WITH A #11 WITH 108 VOLTS TO THE NOSE WILL DO ???


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

OH YEA 5 TONS UP FRONT , WRAPPED UP... 14" REAR CYLINDERS AND A 307 IN THAT BAD BOY


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 8 2007, 12:50 PM~7859317
> *ANY ONE GOT THOUGHTS OF WHAT A CUTLASS WITH A #11 WITH 108 VOLTS TO THE NOSE WILL DO ???
> *


depends. what kind of coils? what size motor? full or partial wrap? how much weight / (if any other than the batteries) in da rear and what size cylinders in the rear? and i'm assuming you'll be running 8's not 6's in the nose? also, what size hoses? dumps?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@May 8 2007, 12:41 AM~7856288
> *six batteries regular pump not much but just for fun :biggrin:
> 
> *


That's a single to the nose? What coils and are they a full stack?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2007, 07:25 PM~7841302
> *sup homie.................everything cool with you??
> HERE'S MY CAR NOW...........ON THE BUMPER...............
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=6atisuo
> 
> STILL NO WEIGHT....................BUT I DID CHANGE A FEW THINGS..........
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: DAMN MUFASA THAT BITCH IS SWANGIN :worship: :worship:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2007, 07:53 PM~7841430
> *by the way.....here's Richards car..........just a baby lock up.........and lays all the way down...............
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2daaqkg
> *


   NOW THAT'S GANGSTA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

> _Originally posted by charles85_@May 6 2007, 08:24 PM~7846516
> *thats a daily driver and it has two piston pumps
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: thats baad!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2007, 08:53 PM~7841430
> *by the way.....here's Richards car..........just a baby lock up.........and lays all the way down...............
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2daaqkg
> *


Its good to see my old Cutlass back in action... dose it still three wheel like before? :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 8 2007, 02:51 PM~7859764
> *That's a single to the nose? What coils and are they a full stack?
> *


yeah single pump only 6 batteries, it has 3 ton coils with 5 turns


----------



## TWEEDY

These are some nice vids... :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

DAMN...MUFASA'S SHIT IS BAD!!!


----------



## MUFASA

OK........HERE WE GO AGAIN...................MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO POST THIS UP. I'M JUST FINISHING UP HIS RIDE....................PICS EXPLAIN EVERYTHING.....

SINGLE PUMP 3/8 PORT, ITALIAN DUMP......U DO NOT NEED A BIG 3/4 PORT TO HOP LIKE SOME PEOPLE BELIEVE!!!!









HERE'S A PIC OF THE BATTS









CLOSE UP TO SHOW THE SUB FRAME................NO WEIGHT IN THIS CAR, NOT EVEN A SPEAKER BOX..(I'VE HAD PEOPLE SAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE WEIGHT IN MY SPEAKER BOX :uh: )









AND HERE'S A VIDEO OF IT WORKING............BUT MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO NOT SHOW THE FULL POTENTIAL OF THE CAR SO I CUT IT SHORT, HE SAYS HE WANTS TO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE IN THE AREA FIRST AND DOESNT WANNA SHOW WHAT HIS CAR FULLY DOES............THIS CAR DOES MORE, AND WILL DO MORE AFTER A FEW WEEKS, HE'S SHORT ON ENDS SO I HAVENT FULLY TRICKED IT OUT YET......
TONY'S RIDE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## meat

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 12:50 PM~8218796
> *OK........HERE WE GO AGAIN...................MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO POST THIS UP. I'M JUST FINISHING UP HIS RIDE....................PICS EXPLAIN EVERYTHING.....
> 
> SINGLE PUMP  3/8 PORT, ITALIAN DUMP......U DO NOT NEED A BIG 3/4 PORT TO HOP LIKE SOME PEOPLE BELIEVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF THE BATTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE UP TO SHOW THE SUB FRAME................NO WEIGHT IN THIS CAR, NOT EVEN A SPEAKER BOX..(I'VE HAD PEOPLE SAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE WEIGHT IN MY SPEAKER BOX :uh: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE'S A VIDEO OF IT WORKING............BUT MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO NOT SHOW THE FULL POTENTIAL OF THE CAR SO I CUT IT SHORT, HE SAYS HE WANTS TO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE IN THE AREA FIRST AND DOESNT WANNA SHOW WHAT HIS CAR FULLY DOES............THIS CAR DOES MORE, AND WILL DO MORE AFTER A FEW WEEKS, HE'S SHORT ON ENDS SO I HAVENT FULLY TRICKED IT OUT YET......
> TONY'S RIDE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

thanx for the thumbs up homie..............nice truck in your avatar!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

I can't say it enough. MUFASA talks the talk and walks the walk, no B.S. just good videos to back it up. That gets up real nice for such a simple set up. Nothing but props from me. :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 2 2007, 05:31 PM~8221049
> *I can't say it enough. MUFASA talks the talk and walks the walk, no B.S. just good videos to back it up. That gets up real nice for such a simple set up. Nothing but props from me.  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN HOMIE, THANX A LOT  

THE HOMIE TONY SAID TO GO AHEAD AND PUT UP A FULL VIDEO BECAUSE HE SAYS WE AINT DONE WITH THE CAR YET.....SO HE AINT TRIPPIN............IT WILL STILL DO MORE INCHES IN A FEW WEEKS....SO HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO...........

REGAL


----------



## sireluzion916

Wow!!! I want my car to do that!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElKr0nic0

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 08:39 PM~8221093
> *DAMN HOMIE, THANX A LOT
> 
> THE HOMIE TONY SAID TO GO AHEAD AND PUT UP A FULL VIDEO BECAUSE HE SAYS WE AINT DONE WITH THE CAR YET.....SO HE AINT TRIPPIN............IT WILL STILL DO MORE INCHES IN A FEW WEEKS....SO HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO...........
> 
> REGAL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 01:50 PM~8218796
> *OK........HERE WE GO AGAIN...................MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO POST THIS UP. I'M JUST FINISHING UP HIS RIDE....................PICS EXPLAIN EVERYTHING.....
> 
> SINGLE PUMP   3/8 PORT, ITALIAN DUMP......U DO NOT NEED A BIG 3/4 PORT TO HOP LIKE SOME PEOPLE BELIEVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF THE BATTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE UP TO SHOW THE SUB FRAME................NO WEIGHT IN THIS CAR, NOT EVEN A SPEAKER BOX..(I'VE HAD PEOPLE SAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE WEIGHT IN MY SPEAKER BOX :uh: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE'S A VIDEO OF IT WORKING............BUT MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO NOT SHOW THE FULL POTENTIAL OF THE CAR SO I CUT IT SHORT, HE SAYS HE WANTS TO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE IN THE AREA FIRST AND DOESNT WANNA SHOW WHAT HIS CAR FULLY DOES............THIS CAR DOES MORE, AND WILL DO MORE AFTER A FEW WEEKS, HE'S SHORT ON ENDS SO I HAVENT FULLY TRICKED IT OUT YET......
> TONY'S RIDE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




 good job Mufasa makes me wanna buy a 3/8 port block and fuck around


----------



## 1lo84regal

damn what can i say, mufasa u got a clean ride homie, and hops damn good. wish i can get my regal that high. what tips would u give on a making a street hopper cuz thats what i wanna do to my regal. i think i m almost there, jus need to get a damn good motor cuz i cooked 2 already( they were old motors )


----------



## fesboogie

Mufasa jus' to let you know your doin' it big!!!


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 04:39 PM~8221093
> *DAMN HOMIE, THANX A LOT
> 
> THE HOMIE TONY SAID TO GO AHEAD AND PUT UP A FULL VIDEO BECAUSE HE SAYS WE AINT DONE WITH THE CAR YET.....SO HE AINT TRIPPIN............IT WILL STILL DO MORE INCHES IN A FEW WEEKS....SO HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO...........
> 
> REGAL
> *


damn are u fuckin serious 3/8 thats shits tight.. big ups :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .. how man inches is that?


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Great Videos yo!!!


----------



## 6Deuced

god damn, whats you secret???


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 05:39 PM~8221093
> *DAMN HOMIE, THANX A LOT
> 
> THE HOMIE TONY SAID TO GO AHEAD AND PUT UP A FULL VIDEO BECAUSE HE SAYS WE AINT DONE WITH THE CAR YET.....SO HE AINT TRIPPIN............IT WILL STILL DO MORE INCHES IN A FEW WEEKS....SO HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO...........
> 
> REGAL
> *


DAM that shits tight im gonna go cheak u out perro......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn mufasa i hope your homies car is reinforced


----------



## MUFASA

THANX TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR ALL THE PROPS.......................THIS CAR WILL STILL HIT HIGHER IF THE OWNER WANTS TO SPEND SOME $$$ THERES A FEW THINGS TO BE DONE STILL, AND I'M TRYING TO TALK HIM INTO A PISTON PUMP.............BUT WE'LL SEE HOW SERIOUS HE IS.....

HEY ******................STRESS POINTS ARE DONE..........I DID THIS CAR FROM SCRATCH, IT HAD NEVER BEEN CUT......AND MINES BEEN ON STRESS POINTS ONLY FOR 8 YEARS NOW.........STILL WORKING!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 2 2007, 05:56 PM~8221211
> *Wow!!!  I want my car to do that!!!! :cheesy:
> *


BRING IT TO ME.................I'M IN L.A. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst.

damn! I still cant believe it hits that good. Wasnt that long ago I went over to watch you cut that shit out. Good Job dawg!


----------



## 81cutty

damn i want my cutty to hit like that :cheesy: nice


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 3 2007, 12:59 AM~8224331
> *damn i want my cutty to hit like that :cheesy: nice
> *


BRING IT TO ME............... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 04:59 AM~8224459
> *BRING IT TO ME............... :biggrin:
> *


Q-VOLE CHRIS, WHAT'S GOING ON ESE. LONG TIME NO TALK CARNAL. I WILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW ESE. ALRATOS



OH YEAH ALMOST FORGOT HOMIE. GOOD JOB PLAYA, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Jul 2 2007, 08:46 PM~8221588
> *damn what can i say, mufasa u got a clean ride homie, and hops damn good. wish i can get my regal that high. what tips would u give on a making a street hopper cuz thats what i wanna do to my regal. i think i m almost there, jus need to get a damn good motor cuz i cooked 2 already( they were old motors )
> *





XMF2 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Jul 2 2007, 11:29 PM~8223981
> *damn! I still cant believe it hits that good.  Wasnt that long ago I went over to watch you cut that shit out.  Good Job dawg!
> *


THANX CHINO!.........................AND THANX FOR STANDING THERE JUST WATCHING, AFRAID TO GET YOUR HANDS DIRTY......... :0


----------



## ElKr0nic0

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2007, 10:53 PM~7841430
> *by the way.....here's Richards car..........just a baby lock up.........and lays all the way down...............
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=2daaqkg
> *


whats he running?!?!????


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@Jul 3 2007, 12:15 PM~8226875
> *whats he running?!?!????
> *


OH THATS A DOUBLE PUMP....................JUST GOT TOSSED IN HERE WITH THE REST OF THE VIDS.........


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 09:58 PM~8223322
> *BRING IT TO ME.................I'M IN L.A.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElKr0nic0

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 03:21 PM~8226926
> *OH THATS A DOUBLE PUMP....................JUST GOT TOSSED IN HERE WITH THE REST OF THE VIDS.........
> *


im on the way to making mine a hopper, full wrap the whole nine yards just single and no radical lockup some 14z


----------



## slowmotion

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 10:49 PM~8223226
> *THANX TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR ALL THE PROPS.......................THIS CAR WILL STILL HIT HIGHER IF THE OWNER WANTS TO SPEND SOME $$$ THERES A FEW THINGS TO BE DONE STILL, AND I'M TRYING TO TALK HIM INTO A PISTON PUMP.............BUT WE'LL SEE HOW SERIOUS HE IS.....
> 
> HEY ******................STRESS POINTS ARE DONE..........I DID THIS CAR FROM SCRATCH, IT HAD NEVER BEEN CUT......AND MINES BEEN ON STRESS POINTS ONLY FOR 8 YEARS NOW.........STILL WORKING!!
> *


how much are the a arm's extended on that regal? :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 09:49 PM~8223226
> *THANX TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR ALL THE PROPS.......................THIS CAR WILL STILL HIT HIGHER IF THE OWNER WANTS TO SPEND SOME $$$ THERES A FEW THINGS TO BE DONE STILL, AND I'M TRYING TO TALK HIM INTO A PISTON PUMP.............BUT WE'LL SEE HOW SERIOUS HE IS.....
> 
> HEY ******................STRESS POINTS ARE DONE..........I DID THIS CAR FROM SCRATCH, IT HAD NEVER BEEN CUT......AND MINES BEEN ON STRESS POINTS ONLY FOR 8 YEARS NOW.........STILL WORKING!!
> *


damn just stress points mine is just gonna be stress points to but im afraid to hop it. and i see that you now got a piston pump. do you have anything done to the spring perches?


----------



## Hoss805

haven't seen a two pumper touch sweet n low


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 3 2007, 09:30 PM~8231006
> *haven't seen a two pumper touch sweet n low
> *


whats the point??? hell yeah its crazy, but MUFASA holds it down and from what i've seen his cars work consistantly, i'm impressed with that regal big time, 3/8 port, italian dump, 6 batts!!!! that gets up for that.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jul 3 2007, 08:24 PM~8230487
> *how much are the a arm's extended on that regal? :biggrin:
> *


1 3/8"


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 3 2007, 09:03 PM~8230789
> *damn just stress points mine is just gonna be stress points to but im afraid to hop it. and i see that you now got a piston pump. do you have anything done to the spring perches?
> *


front and back are reinforced...............3/8 plate


----------



## piston pump 07

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 28 2006, 09:55 PM~5511874
> *IM GONNA ONLY PUT 2 PUMP 6 BATTS BUT AM CURIOUS WHAT KIND OF INCHES YOU CAN GET. AND WHAT ARE YOU GUYS RUNNIN.IM LETS SEE SOME PICS OF SETUPS AND WHAT THEY CAN DO.(INCHES) :biggrin:
> *


run both pumps in 1 bank of 6 batterys instead of 2 banks and if u good on the switch u should be gettin up there  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2007, 01:22 AM~8232128
> *1 3/8"
> *


i was thinkin of doing my 84 cutlass an inch! here's a video of a blazer i did a few year's back! 2 pump's 5 battery's! hope u like!  http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=8352244


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jul 4 2007, 11:57 AM~8233172
> *i was thinkin of doing my 84 cutlass an inch! here's a video of a blazer i did a few year's back! 2 pump's 5 battery's! hope u like!     http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=8352244
> *


tite video :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jul 4 2007, 09:57 AM~8233172
> *i was thinkin of doing my 84 cutlass an inch! here's a video of a blazer i did a few year's back! 2 pump's 5 battery's! hope u like!     http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=8352244
> *




Thats how its done in texas . Man I remember that shit ! . We were dancin 2 pumpers since the early 90s. Were you servin clowners that time on military?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jul 4 2007, 08:57 AM~8233172
> *i was thinkin of doing my 84 cutlass an inch! here's a video of a blazer i did a few year's back! 2 pump's 5 battery's! hope u like!     http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=8352244
> *


REAL NICE VID............MUCH PROPS!


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 4 2007, 09:44 AM~8233441
> *Thats how its done in texas . Man I remember that shit ! . We were dancin 2 pumpers since the  early 90s.  Were you servin clowners that time on military?
> *


X-2 we were bunny hopping 2 pumps before italians even came out early 90s


----------



## slowmotion

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 4 2007, 10:44 AM~8233441
> *Thats how its done in texas . Man I remember that shit ! . We were dancin 2 pumpers since the  early 90s.  Were you servin clowners that time on military?
> *


hell yea! military drive!! :uh: clowners ha! them fool's hated my ass :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slowmotion

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2007, 12:56 PM~8234123
> *REAL NICE VID............MUCH PROPS!
> *


thank's! how many turn's of coil u runnin in that cutlass mufasa?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 4 2007, 01:36 PM~8234314
> *X-2 we were bunny hopping 2 pumps before italians even came out early 90s
> *



We were doin that shit on fenerstones,stock 3/8 checks and deltas. Jammer coils- stock burban coils on the rear . No mods to the heads - just a stock 1.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 3 2007, 11:39 PM~8231479
> *whats the point??? hell yeah its crazy, but MUFASA holds it down and from what i've seen his cars work consistantly, i'm impressed with that regal big time, 3/8 port, italian dump, 6 batts!!!! that gets up for that.
> *




Point is sweet n low gets up on ALL 4 just as high. :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 4 2007, 02:03 PM~8234826
> *We were doin that shit on fenerstones,stock 3/8 checks  and deltas. Jammer coils- stock burban coils on the rear . No mods to the heads - just a stock 1.
> *


The black coils ones with the yellow tag? were they 5165? we also used the rancho red coils out of broncos almost like a mach 3 soft but still gave a nice bounce. :biggrin: man those were the good old days


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 4 2007, 02:03 PM~8234826
> *We were doin that shit on fenerstones,stock 3/8 checks  and deltas. Jammer coils- stock burban coils on the rear . No mods to the heads - just a stock 1.
> *


watch it buddy! I'm still runnin delta's .. no problems.. they seem alot more accurate not that ive got a little more precise on the switch and not just holdin it..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jul 4 2007, 01:33 PM~8234658
> *thank's! how many turn's of coil u runnin in that cutlass mufasa?
> *


4 1/4 turns on mine....................4 turns on the regal..........shallow cups double donuts on both


----------



## slowmotion

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2007, 08:34 PM~8236358
> *4 1/4 turns on mine....................4 turns on the regal..........shallow cups double donuts on both
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:50 AM~8218796
> *OK........HERE WE GO AGAIN...................MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO POST THIS UP. I'M JUST FINISHING UP HIS RIDE....................PICS EXPLAIN EVERYTHING.....
> 
> SINGLE PUMP  3/8 PORT, ITALIAN DUMP......U DO NOT NEED A BIG 3/4 PORT TO HOP LIKE SOME PEOPLE BELIEVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF THE BATTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE UP TO SHOW THE SUB FRAME................NO WEIGHT IN THIS CAR, NOT EVEN A SPEAKER BOX..(I'VE HAD PEOPLE SAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE WEIGHT IN MY SPEAKER BOX :uh: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE'S A VIDEO OF IT WORKING............BUT MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO NOT SHOW THE FULL POTENTIAL OF THE CAR SO I CUT IT SHORT, HE SAYS HE WANTS TO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE IN THE AREA FIRST AND DOESNT WANNA SHOW WHAT HIS CAR FULLY DOES............THIS CAR DOES MORE, AND WILL DO MORE AFTER A FEW WEEKS, HE'S SHORT ON ENDS SO I HAVENT FULLY TRICKED IT OUT YET......
> TONY'S RIDE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN HOMIE LOOKING GOOD. ANYTHING NEW TO RICHARD'S RIDE?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 6 2007, 02:11 PM~8249574
> *DAMN HOMIE LOOKING GOOD. ANYTHING NEW TO RICHARD'S RIDE?
> *


nope......car been sittin at his pad for a few months....he has no time right now.......

u fix yours???


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 11:50 AM~8218796
> *OK........HERE WE GO AGAIN...................MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO POST THIS UP. I'M JUST FINISHING UP HIS RIDE....................PICS EXPLAIN EVERYTHING.....
> 
> SINGLE PUMP  3/8 PORT, ITALIAN DUMP......U DO NOT NEED A BIG 3/4 PORT TO HOP LIKE SOME PEOPLE BELIEVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF THE BATTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE UP TO SHOW THE SUB FRAME................NO WEIGHT IN THIS CAR, NOT EVEN A SPEAKER BOX..(I'VE HAD PEOPLE SAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE WEIGHT IN MY SPEAKER BOX :uh: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE'S A VIDEO OF IT WORKING............BUT MY HOMIE ASKED ME TO NOT SHOW THE FULL POTENTIAL OF THE CAR SO I CUT IT SHORT, HE SAYS HE WANTS TO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE IN THE AREA FIRST AND DOESNT WANNA SHOW WHAT HIS CAR FULLY DOES............THIS CAR DOES MORE, AND WILL DO MORE AFTER A FEW WEEKS, HE'S SHORT ON ENDS SO I HAVENT FULLY TRICKED IT OUT YET......
> TONY'S RIDE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THE WAY THE SET UP IS LOOKS TIGHT..........
:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 6 2007, 03:32 PM~8250017
> *I LIKE THE WAY THE SET UP IS LOOKS TIGHT..........
> :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UR PRICE ON INSTALLS AND REINFORCEMENTS? PM ME


----------



## REALTALK

YO CHRIS, YOU BUILD SOME TIGHT SHIT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Jul 4 2007, 10:57 AM~8233172
> *i was thinkin of doing my 84 cutlass an inch! here's a video of a blazer i did a few year's back! 2 pump's 5 battery's! hope u like!     http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=8352244
> *


say homie didnt you used to be hilow blazer or something like that


----------



## GbodyCapo

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 6 2007, 02:36 PM~8250042
> *WHATS UR PRICE ON INSTALLS AND REINFORCEMENTS? PM ME
> *



X2. Thats what I asked.Never got back at me though.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by GbodyCapo_@Jul 7 2007, 03:31 AM~8252762
> *X2. Thats what I asked.Never got back at me though.
> *


 :uh: BE PATIENT YOUNG GRASSHOPPER. CHRIS IS GOOD ON HIS SHIT HOMIE


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GbodyCapo_@Jul 7 2007, 12:31 AM~8252762
> *X2. Thats what I asked.Never got back at me though.
> *


i never got a pm from u..................hit me up and let me know exactly what it is u looking for.........


----------



## meat

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2007, 02:49 PM~8219599
> *thanx for the thumbs up homie..............nice truck in your avatar!!!
> *


thanks for painting it homie, :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by meat_@Jul 7 2007, 03:18 PM~8255249
> *thanks for painting it homie, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

it was fun.....i love a challenge!! :0


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2007, 04:34 PM~8255297
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> it was fun.....i love a challenge!! :0
> *


i got one for you a real good challenge


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 05:07 PM~8255397
> *i got one for you a real good challenge
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:12 PM~8275695
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you still owe me for the last job i did for u................. :0 :0


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

man i still need to switch out my pump head


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2007, 07:01 PM~8278322
> *you still owe me for the last job i did for u................. :0  :0
> *


your coils are still in my trunk of my car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2007, 02:27 PM~8285565
> *your coils are still in my trunk of my car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well atleast u aint hopped on them no more........... :angry: 

and my ground???? :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2007, 04:02 PM~8285911
> *well atleast u aint hopped on them no more........... :angry:
> 
> and my ground???? :uh:
> *


STILL IN THE CAR :biggrin: ILL GIVE IT TO YOU THOU


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2007, 03:16 PM~8286004
> *STILL IN THE CAR :biggrin: ILL GIVE IT TO YOU THOU
> *


I HEARD THAT B4.......LOL...............


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

damn so i need a 7 pump and a Y at the rear cause i got 2 1/2 going to the front


----------



## MUFASA

HUH??


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

i got six batteries now and it aint doing shit man like 4 5 inches if im lucky hahaha


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 12 2007, 12:25 AM~8290146
> *i got six batteries now and it aint doing shit man like 4 5 inches if im lucky hahaha
> *


DIDNT U SHOOT ME A PM A WHILE BACK ???..............HIT ME UP IF U NEED HELP......


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

alright will do


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 6 2007, 03:36 PM~8250042
> *WHATS UR PRICE ON INSTALLS AND REINFORCEMENTS? PM ME
> *


CAN'T GO WRONG W/MUFASA. GREAT WORK AND HONEST PRICE


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2007, 03:22 PM~8249980
> *nope......car been sittin at his pad for a few months....he has no time right now.......
> 
> u fix yours???
> *


OH MONEY IS A BITCH.YEAH IT'S FIXED,NOTHING REALLY MAJOR.IT'A REALLY RELIABLE SETUP.GRACIAS


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 12 2007, 01:52 PM~8294071
> *CAN'T GO WRONG W/MUFASA. GREAT WORK AND HONEST PRICE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YOU KNOW I'M HERE IF YOU OR YOUR HOMIES NEED ANYTHING DOGG...........


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 12 2007, 04:02 PM~8295262
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU KNOW I'M HERE IF YOU OR YOUR HOMIES NEED ANYTHING DOGG...........
> *


I KNOW THANKS HOMIE. CHEVY BOY HIT YOU UP?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 12 2007, 05:43 PM~8295932
> *I KNOW THANKS HOMIE. CHEVY BOY HIT YOU UP?
> *


yep...he said he was gonna work on his paper..........said he liked your set-up alot...........thanx doggie.....


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 12 2007, 06:24 PM~8296212
> *yep...he said he was gonna work on his paper..........said he liked your set-up alot...........thanx doggie.....
> *


COO. NO PROBLEM,GOTTA GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO


----------



## E-RUPT

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 12 2007, 01:52 PM~8294071
> *CAN'T GO WRONG W/MUFASA. GREAT WORK AND HONEST PRICE
> *


X2

thx Cris...still workin on ur sugestions, ill let u know how it turns out!! :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

yo i found a used gear 7 for 70$ is that a good price?


----------



## AndrewH

how old is it? only 90-110 new....


----------



## E-RUPT

TTT


----------



## bloodline

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrgAQ95IrCI
hard ass video!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 12 2007, 01:52 PM~8294071
> *CAN'T GO WRONG W/MUFASA. GREAT WORK AND HONEST PRICE
> *


DONT FOR GET HE ALSO DOES BAD ASS PAINT JOBS AND CUSTOM WORK THIS HOMMIE TALENTED 2 THE FULLEST


----------



## FINALLY ROLLIN

WUT UP PPL, I WAS WONDEWRING WHEN IS IT TIME TO GET NEW COILS? HOLLA BACK I HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## CALI2NY

theres more to then just the setup


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

63 impala.. 2 pumps 8 batterys.. 6 to the nose.. / 84 cutlass,... 2 pumps 6 batterys..


----------



## cadillac_chris

Here is a video of my truck running g-force 2 gear #11 8 batteries to the front also have a double grounded starter use 8 batteries on it constantly and have had for over 4 yrs . http://youtube.com/watch?v=HlTEO5ZZc3c


----------



## MUFASA

THANX TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE PROPS!!!


----------



## 6Deuced

bump for a badass topic!!!! mufasa holding it down!!!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

a small clip taken from footage the homie ricndaregal...........from StrictlyFamily, got this past sunday............

 SUNDAYS HOP


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2007, 08:54 PM~8844136
> *a small clip taken from footage the homie ricndaregal...........from StrictlyFamily, got this past sunday............
> 
> SUNDAYS HOP
> *


damb Chris, you at it again, servin fools up :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

nice ride mufasa now thats a hopper nice and clean not like these other piles of junks with rims and hydraulics and all smashed up... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Sep 21 2007, 07:54 PM~8844136-->
> 
> 
> 
> a small clip taken from footage the homie ricndaregal...........from StrictlyFamily, got this past sunday............
> 
> SUNDAYS HOP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2007, 09:22 PM~8844690
> *damb Chris, you at it again, servin fools up :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP SO I CAN BE DOIN THIS BRO!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2007, 09:22 PM~8844690
> *damb Chris, you at it again, servin fools up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 3 2007, 11:39 PM~8231479
> *whats the point??? hell yeah its crazy, but MUFASA holds it down and from what i've seen his cars work consistantly, i'm impressed with that regal big time, 3/8 port, italian dump, 6 batts!!!! that gets up for that.
> *


if your talking about mufasa's ride it's a cutlass( no hating intended )


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2007, 09:14 PM~8849965
> *if your talking about mufasa's ride it's a cutlass( no hating intended )
> *


no i was talking about the blue regal with the 3/8 port in the video, mufasa doesn't have a 3/8 port and he has an adex, and i know his car is a cutlass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 22 2007, 11:12 PM~8850372
> *no i was talking about the blue regal with the 3/8 port in the video, mufasa doesn't have a 3/8 port and he has an adex, and i know his car is a cutlass
> *


  my bad maybe I need to reread it :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 23 2007, 06:52 PM~8854856
> * my bad maybe I need to reread it :biggrin:
> *


he means this car i did for the homie..............  

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4qgy1z5


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2007, 07:54 PM~8844136
> *a small clip taken from footage the homie ricndaregal...........from StrictlyFamily, got this past sunday............
> 
> SUNDAYS HOP
> *


LOOKING GOOD CHRIS :thumbsup: KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN. HOW YEARS STRONG NOW WITH YOUR RIDE?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Sep 24 2007, 12:37 PM~8859683
> *LOOKING GOOD CHRIS :thumbsup: KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN. HOW YEARS STRONG NOW WITH YOUR RIDE?
> *


sup homie..thanx.........8 years .....................since 99....... :0


----------



## rudogg760

heres my bucket. want to get it painted. it was the first time i tried to chip it. its got six batts and a #9 gear. i dont hop it but was called out. so fuck it. but its goin go paint next month so itd look decent. mufasas car is clean and it works.  

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=19360211


----------



## rudogg760

heres another one the next night at the local cruise. my second time hittin the switch. and theres no coil, it lays. dont know how many inches. but at the picnic there conna have one. so ill let you know. :biggrin: 

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=19237729


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2007, 07:54 PM~8844136
> *a small clip taken from footage the homie ricndaregal...........from StrictlyFamily, got this past sunday............
> 
> SUNDAYS HOP
> *



you put that euro cutt to shame bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Oct 3 2007, 03:13 PM~8924572
> *heres my bucket. want to get it painted. it was the first time i tried to chip it. its got six batts and a #9 gear. i dont hop it but was called out. so fuck it. but its goin go paint next month so itd look decent.  mufasas car is clean and it works.
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=19360211
> *


i like the roadmaster in the back...... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Oct 3 2007, 12:13 PM~8924572
> *heres my bucket. want to get it painted. it was the first time i tried to chip it. its got six batts and a #9 gear. i dont hop it but was called out. so fuck it. but its goin go paint next month so itd look decent.  mufasas car is clean and it works.
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=19360211
> *


looks good..................just let the car drop a little more b4 hittin the switch back up again...............


----------



## rudogg760

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT+Oct 3 2007, 01:05 PM~8924945-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like the roadmaster in the back...... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its nice. he gets shit from people about it but fuck tha haters :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Oct 3 2007, 02:21 PM~8925479
> *looks good..................just let the car drop a little more b4 hittin the switch back up again...............
> *


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX0_BkejB88


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Oct 4 2007, 11:48 AM~8931270
> *its nice. he gets shit from people about it but fuck tha haters  :biggrin:
> yea, i was kinda thinkin bout that. it was my first time and theres no coil, so i just kinda winged it. and im already being called out for the picnic. this lac has a full stack of 4 tons, #11 gear, 8 batts, 2" extension, and a Y block. so im pretty sure its gonna be a slaughter  :biggrin:  but ill fill ya in
> *


NOT REALLY......THE MAJORITY OF CARS OUT AT SHOWS OR PICNICS HAVE NEVER BEEN DIALED IN....SOME WORK, BUT MOST DONT..............AT LEAST NOT TO THEIR FULL POTENTIAL.............  .GOOD LUCK............


----------



## rudogg760

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805+Oct 4 2007, 11:54 AM~8931300-->
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX0_BkejB88
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice :0 thats six batts? you hit your own switch?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Oct 4 2007, 12:37 PM~8931587
> *NOT REALLY......THE MAJORITY OF CARS OUT AT SHOWS OR PICNICS HAVE NEVER BEEN DIALED IN....SOME WORK, BUT MOST DONT..............AT LEAST NOT TO THEIR FULL POTENTIAL.............  .GOOD LUCK............
> *


thanx ima need it. :biggrin: mines not nearly dialed in. i didnt want to chip it so i made it to lay. but i cant get clowned on in front of tha hynas :0


----------



## 86 Limited

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=10643630

its the blue regal reppin big UCE :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## juiced79regal

want to know what you guys think. got a 3 pump setup 1 to the nose front pump is a showtime 1/2 inch comp block #9 marzochi 3/4 check to 1/2 y block WITH THE DUMP OFF THE Y AND FROM THE Y I HAVE 2 #8PRESURE HOSES TO 6" STROKES WITH A FULL STACK OF WHITE SHOWTIME COILS OH NO SLOW DOWN AND 8 BATTERIES. BUT THE CAR NEVER DID BETTER THAN MID 20'S SO HAT YOU GUYS THINK. 79 REGAL


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Oct 4 2007, 08:04 PM~8935107
> *want to know what you guys think. got a 3 pump setup 1 to the nose front pump is a showtime 1/2 inch comp block #9 marzochi 3/4 check to 1/2 y block WITH THE DUMP OFF THE Y AND FROM THE Y I HAVE 2 #8PRESURE HOSES TO 6" STROKES WITH A FULL STACK OF WHITE SHOWTIME COILS OH NO SLOW DOWN AND 8 BATTERIES. BUT THE CAR NEVER DID BETTER THAN MID 20'S SO HAT YOU GUYS THINK. 79 REGAL
> *


suggestion. if u have a 1/2" y block wit a number 8 hose, break it off to 2 number 6 hoses to make more pressure. Wut size are the strokes up front 3/8" or 1/2? i know u said u had 8 batteries but wut voltage u runnin to the front pump? oh and what tonnage are those springs in the front?


----------



## juiced79regal

I HAD THE BLOCK UP FRONT SPLITTING TO 2 6'S NO DIFFERENCE THE STROKES ARE 3/8" AND ALL 8 TO THE FACE I THINK THE SPRINGS ARE 3 1/2 TON


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Oct 4 2007, 02:18 PM~8932396
> *nice :0  thats six batts? you hit your own switch? not to disrespect but the dude i hopped(or chipped)against didnt hit his own switch. the dude that built the car hit it for him. :nono: thanx ima need it. :biggrin: mines not nearly dialed in. i didnt want to chip it so i made it to lay. but i cant get clowned on in front of tha hynas  :0
> *


I dont know whats worse, the fact he didn't it his own switch, or the fact he didn't build his own shit, my modo.........................just read the sig


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 4 2007, 11:54 AM~8931300
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX0_BkejB88
> *


depends.........whats in the trunk?? :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

v-6 or 8? sounds like u got everything setup right....maybe u should give the whole setup a checkup n see wus goin on wit the gearhead??


----------



## rudogg760

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 4 2007, 10:03 PM~8936045
> *depends.........whats in the trunk?? :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## juiced79regal

the #9 IS NEW WAS THINKING OF SWAPING TO AN 11 ALSO HOW MUCH DIFFERENCE FROM 925 CCA TO 700CCA'S


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 4 2007, 10:03 PM~8936045
> *depends.........whats in the trunk?? :biggrin:
> *


IT IS SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> nice :0 thats six batts? you hit your own switch?
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS 8. THE HOMIE'S WERE HITTING IT. BUT NOW I CAN HIT IT MY OWN


----------



## rudogg760

> nice :0 thats six batts? you hit your own switch?
> IT IS 8. THE HOMIE'S WERE HITTING IT. BUT NOW I CAN HIT IT MY OWN
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: i was thinkin bout goin with two more batts. not sure yet tho.
Click to expand...


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 5 2007, 01:17 PM~8939188
> *IT IS SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES
> *


nice, piston or regular, explain please.


----------



## juiced79regal

showtime comp 1/2" # 9


----------



## OldDirty

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

LAST SUNDAY..............................NLRA CAR SHOW IN LONG BEACH , CA

View My Video


----------



## MUFASA

OH YEAH............THEY STICKED IT AT 41"


----------



## juiced79regal

still lookin good!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

ttt.good topic


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 11 2007, 08:02 PM~9206297
> *LAST SUNDAY..............................NLRA CAR SHOW IN LONG BEACH , CA
> 
> View My Video
> *


hittin


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

how high with 4 pumps , 3.5 ton spings & 8 batteries in 4 bays on a 93-96 fleetwood


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Dec 1 2007, 06:35 PM~9350137
> *how high with 4 pumps , 3.5 ton spings & 8 batteries in 4 bays on a 93-96 fleetwood
> *


Its not a math equation homie. 2+2 doesn't always equal 4 in this game. There is a lot more to it than parts.


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 1 2007, 05:51 PM~9350560
> *Its not a math equation homie. 2+2 doesn't always equal 4 in this game. There is a lot more to it than parts.
> *


30 inches


----------



## 155/80/13

what size springs you got?


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 11 2007, 08:02 PM~9206297
> *LAST SUNDAY..............................NLRA CAR SHOW IN LONG BEACH , CA
> 
> View My Video
> *


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 11 2007, 07:02 PM~9206297
> *LAST SUNDAY..............................NLRA CAR SHOW IN LONG BEACH , CA
> 
> View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 1 2007, 06:57 PM~9350892
> *what size springs you got?
> *


in that vid..4.5 ton..........


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 2 2007, 04:00 PM~9356237
> *in that vid..4.5 ton..........
> *


WHAT UP CHRIS ..HERE ARE THE PICS I TOOK THAT NIGHT....BETTER LATE THAN NEVER HOMIE SORRY THAT MY CAMERA IS SLOW TAKING PICTURES THIS AINT THE BEST I TOOK BUT YOUR CAR DID GET UP HELLA HIGH! :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## sireluzion916

What size strokes do you have in the back??? :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> WHAT UP CHRIS ..HERE ARE THE PICS I TOOK THAT NIGHT....BETTER LATE THAN NEVER HOMIE SORRY THAT MY CAMERA IS SLOW TAKING PICTURES THIS AINT THE BEST I TOOK BUT YOUR CAR DID GET UP HELLA HIGH! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> SUP HOMIE.......COOL PICS............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 2 2007, 09:33 PM~9359012
> *What size strokes do you have in the back???  :cheesy:
> *


14'S.....BUT I NEVER LOCK IT UP ALL THE WAY WHEN I HOP..............ITS JUST THE WAY I HAVE THE CAR DIALED IN.....WHEELBASE AND SHIT......


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9360100
> *14'S.....BUT I NEVER LOCK IT UP ALL THE WAY WHEN I HOP..............ITS JUST THE WAY I HAVE THE CAR DIALED IN.....WHEELBASE AND SHIT......
> *


Yeah I feel ya, you don't want the back to start jumpin around.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 08:20 PM~9358807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gets up  

thats a lot of solenoids for 6 batteries


----------



## Hoss805

ooooops


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 4 2007, 12:50 AM~9369321
> *ooooops
> *


if u trying to say something.....say it..................i run four solenoids per pump...............i like the way it uses the space on top of the batts............the back is only running 4 batts to the ass.....but i still have 4 solenoids to it..to match the opposite side.............so what????


oh......and most people run one noid for 2 batts.............so how is one extra for safety.....a lot of solenoids???


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 4 2007, 07:54 AM~9370266
> *if u trying to say something.....say it..................i run four solenoids per pump...............i like the way it uses the space on top of the batts............the back is only running 4 batts to the ass.....but i still have 4 solenoids to it..to match the opposite side.............so what????
> oh......and most people run one noid for 2 batts.............so how is one extra for safety.....a lot of solenoids???
> *


your taking it the wrong way homie 

like i stated 

IT GETS UP!!


----------



## MUFASA

shit homie.....my bad.................thanks for the props.......just so many haters on here always talking shit and throwing indirects..........hard to know who keeps it real and who talking shit.........know what im saying???...........but like i said..........my bad..........


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT.


----------



## bloodline

here you go homie!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Feb 26 2008, 11:05 PM~10039635
> *here you go homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and it hopps and bumps


----------



## Dr. Jizz

wow... i was at my homeboys house the other day and he had the mag that had your car on the cover and we was trippin out cause it was from 2002 and then we was watchin hard in da paint and you was still servin fools in 2008 and we was like thats the shit


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Dr. Jizz_@Feb 27 2008, 04:47 AM~10040661
> *wow... i was at my homeboys house the other day and he had the mag that had your car on the cover and we was trippin out cause it was from 2002 and then we was watchin hard in da paint and you was still servin fools in 2008 and we was like thats the shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 27 2008, 12:48 AM~10040202
> *and it hopps and bumps
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Feb 26 2008, 11:05 PM~10039635
> *here you go homie!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2008, 02:13 AM~10048276
> *:wave:
> *


what's up homie?? seen the pic and had to post it on here and let these mofo know!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Aug 28 2007, 08:14 PM~8665083
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrgAQ95IrCI
> hard ass video!! :biggrin:
> *



*X2 BAD ASS VIDEO *:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Feb 28 2008, 07:12 PM~10053574
> *what's up homie?? seen the pic and had to post it on here and let these mofo know!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
LETS NOT FORGET THE OTHER THINGS I DO................. :0


----------



## MUFASA

VIDS...............

View My Video

COLORSAND AND BUFF.................

View My Video

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Damn... Nice ass work. Crazy color sand video Paint came ot Firme. Damn. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10054662
> *VIDS...............
> 
> View My Video
> 
> COLORSAND AND BUFF.................
> 
> View My Video
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

another vid......the car is ppg jet black with silver ice pearl......kinda hard to see but its there.............shit lights up in the sun or streetlights at night........the flourescent lights in the booth dont do it justice.......

View My Video


----------



## MUFASA

this one shows the ice pearl better...this was straight from the booth after unmasking, still wasnt color sanded or buffed.....
View My Video


----------



## Hoss805

tas cabron 
now you gotta colorsand and buff the overspray on you camera :biggrin:

what kind of clear ??


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 29 2008, 12:19 AM~10056121
> *tas cabron
> now you gotta colorsand and buff the overspray on you camera  :biggrin:
> 
> what kind of clear ??
> *


 :biggrin: 

glamour


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 27 2008, 12:48 AM~10040202
> *and it hopps and bumps
> *


  .................


----------



## 925eastbayrider

MUFASA IS THE MAN !!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

The homie Mufasa putting in work on my wife's car.. Topic says it all.. 2 pump 6 batteries

http://i25.tinypic.com/35ld7qd.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10054844
> *this one shows the ice pearl better...this was straight from the booth after unmasking, still wasnt color sanded or buffed.....
> View My Video
> *


damn that looks straight as fuck man


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> The homie Mufasa putting in work on my wife's car.. Topic says it all.. 2 pump 6 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HE DID A GOD JOB IN THE TRUNK LOOKS GOOD *:thumbsup:


----------



## b2sdad

hey mufasa, you do some nice work perro!! I love daily rides that look good and perform!!


----------



## MUFASA

THANX FOR ALL THE PROPS HOMIES...............ILL POST UP SOME MORE PICS OF WORK IVE DONE...............


----------



## MUFASA

THE HOMIES DAILY DRIVER........................
















































THE HOMIE CHILLIN WITH HIS NEW RIDE..........


----------



## MUFASA

NEXT A TOY TRIKE THAT MY DAUGHTER LIKED SO I HOOKED HER UP...









PUT TOGETHER...................


----------



## MUFASA

LOWRIDER BIKE FRAME............................










KANDY










THERES SOME PICS FLOATIN AROUND OF THIS BIKE.....IT WAS MURALED OUT AND FINISHED UP BY SOMEONE ELSE.................


----------



## MUFASA

THE HOMIES TRUCK......................










FRESHLY PAINTED OUT DOORS................. :0 :0 










I HAVE PICS OF IT ALL PUT TOGETHER BUT IM TOO LAZY TO RESIZE............. :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

BEFORE.........................










AFTER.............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

ALL CHROME RACK AND SUBFRAME..........ISLANDER CC CAR.........


----------



## haze1995

Sik work Mufasa!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

A ARMS.............................


















THESE ARE CURRENTLY IN MY CAR...................


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 3 2008, 01:07 AM~10075023
> *Sik work Mufasa!!!!!!
> *


THANX HOMIE................... :biggrin: 

IM OUT.......I GOT LOTS MORE PICS.......BUT IM TOO TIRED.........I HAVE A LOT OF WORK.................


----------



## MUFASA

THE HOMIES BUCKET.......NOT 6 BATTS, BUT ITS A SINGLE...9 BATTS ACROSS THE BACK...............I BUILT HIM A PUMP AND CHANGED THE COILS..........THATS IT.................OH.REDID HIS RACK A LITTLE.......IT HAD 8 BATTS.......I STRETCHED IT OUT FOR THE 9TH BATT.............

View My Video


----------



## MUFASA

TESTING COILS...................

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4uYDB6WbHw


----------



## MUFASA

FUCK IT......IM TOO TIRED......BUT NOW U GUYS SEE A LITTLE MORE OF WHAT I DO........................  uffin:


----------



## b2sdad

damn, thats firme!!


----------



## meat

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 02:04 AM~10075014
> *THE HOMIES TRUCK......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRESHLY PAINTED OUT DOORS................. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE PICS OF IT ALL PUT TOGETHER BUT IM TOO LAZY TO RESIZE............. :uh:
> *


You got down on my truck homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10054662
> *
> COLORSAND AND BUFF.................
> 
> View My Video
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 I was waiting for you to start buffing then I realized it was already on the car uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

I'm uploading a video right now of the homies car.........or well.....his wifes car...........anyways.its the monte carlo.......2 pump 6 battery .....its on stocks so yes that helps........but after i paint it it will sit on 13's, but the power is there....... ..NO PISTON.....NO ADEX...........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by meat_@Mar 3 2008, 01:30 PM~10077854
> *You got down on my truck homie..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

HERE IT IS................................... :biggrin: 

View My Video


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10080558
> *HERE IT IS................................... :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


you tell me what to get, and we gon get me up via phone :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10080558
> *HERE IT IS................................... :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *



*IS THAT GREGS LADY CAR* :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 3 2008, 07:50 PM~10080716
> *IS THAT GREGS LADY CAR :0
> *


yep.......she says PULL UP!......... :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 07:51 PM~10080731
> *yep.......she says PULL UP!......... :biggrin:
> *



*DAMM MUCH PROPS NO ADEX OUR NOTHING WHAT IS THE SECRET MUFASA* :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 3 2008, 07:55 PM~10080765
> *DAMM MUCH PROPS NO ADEX OUR NOTHING WHAT IS THE SECRET MUFASA :biggrin:
> *


WELL.........................UMMMMMMMMMMMM......FOR THE RIGHT $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ I MIGHT TALK A LITTLE................LOL..........IF U READ BACK ON THIS TOPIC HOMIE ......I VE GIVEN OUT ALL THE ADVICE U NEED TO MAKE POWER OUT OF LESS BATTS........


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 07:57 PM~10080800
> *WELL.........................UMMMMMMMMMMMM......FOR THE RIGHT $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ I MIGHT TALK A LITTLE................LOL..........IF U READ BACK ON THIS TOPIC HOMIE ......I VE GIVEN OUT ALL THE ADVICE U NEED TO MAKE POWER OUT OF LESS BATTS........
> *



*YOUR THE MAN HOMIE* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 3 2008, 07:59 PM~10080812
> *YOUR THE MAN HOMIE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX HOMIE........HEY CAN U DO A STILL OF MINE LIKE THAT.......I POSTED A VID ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE TESTING COILS..........


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 08:00 PM~10080823
> *THANX HOMIE........HEY CAN U DO A STILL OF MINE  LIKE THAT.......I POSTED A VID ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE TESTING COILS..........
> *



*YES LET ME LOOK FOR IT OUR WHAT PAGE IS IT ON?* :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

thats right homie.. much props to mufasa for doing my ladies ride.. no weight no adex no piston... just 2 pumps 6 batteries.. she will be out in the streets this summer if u want to pull up and if i convince her she will be at the shaw.. thanks chris


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10080857
> *YES LET ME LOOK FOR IT OUR WHAT PAGE IS IT ON? :biggrin:
> *


34....THE VERY BOTTOM......... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10080861
> *and if i convince her she will be at the shaw.. thanks chris
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10080861
> *thats right homie.. much props to mufasa for doing my ladies ride.. no weight no adex no piston... just 2 pumps 6 batteries.. she will be out in the streets this summer if u want to pull up and if i convince her she will be at the shaw.. thanks chris
> *



:0


----------



## azmobn06

Nice work homie!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10080888
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 01:26 AM~10075082
> *TESTING COILS...................
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4uYDB6WbHw
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite

the funny part is that she will be hitting higher then me.. hahahaha cant ruin a $20K paint job


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10080862
> *34....THE VERY BOTTOM......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MUFASA

thanx homie......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 08:14 PM~10080966
> *thanx homie......
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 3 2008, 08:08 PM~10080906
> *Nice work homie!!
> *


thanx dogg


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 28 2008, 08:03 PM~10054644
> *:biggrin:
> LETS NOT FORGET THE OTHER THINGS I DO................. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



laying clear with pink pancakes?!? :barf: 
Clean work though!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Mar 3 2008, 08:18 PM~10081011
> *laying clear with pink pancakes?!?  :barf:
> Clean work though!
> *


last minute thing.......couldnt find my other mask...............yeah......clear smells fucking bad..............


----------



## Sunny D-lite

damn fool house
8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: cadillac313, gtimeseastlos, MELAPELAS_818, illholla, jose cuervo, centralcoast805, SupremeAir, Southside01


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*no weight no adex no piston... just 2 pumps 6 batteries.. *
























:0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

your secret? :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## bloodline

:wave: :wave: what's up homie


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 4 2008, 04:41 AM~10083967
> *:wave:  :wave: what's up homie
> *


 :wave: workin homie............workin.........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 4 2008, 12:33 AM~10083423
> *your secret? :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: hit the switch right... :dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2008, 07:46 AM~10084673
> *:wave: workin homie............workin.........
> *


he was out there sunday :0 :0 wasnt sure if i shoulda called you or not cuz it was already about 9 when i spotted em :0 :0 uffin: what up gansta


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 3 2008, 08:25 PM~10081103
> *damn fool house
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: cadillac313, gtimeseastlos, MELAPELAS_818, illholla, jose cuervo, centralcoast805, SupremeAir, Southside01
> *


can you post a pic of your car... looks fuckin sick!


----------



## meat

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 3 2008, 09:09 PM~10080914
> *the funny part is that she will be hitting higher then me.. hahahaha cant ruin a $20K paint job
> *


you bumped your head.....$20k paint job...hahahaha :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 4 2008, 11:09 AM~10085690
> *he was out there sunday :0 :0 wasnt sure if i shoulda called you or not cuz it was already about 9 when i spotted em :0 :0 uffin: what up gansta
> *


 :wave: :wave: we gonna play around with ur car a bit b4 summer??.........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by meat_@Mar 4 2008, 11:40 AM~10085942
> *you bumped your head.....$20k paint job...hahahaha :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2008, 10:43 AM~10085968
> *:wave:  :wave: we gonna play around with ur car a bit b4 summer??.........
> *


fa sho uffin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by meat_@Mar 4 2008, 11:40 AM~10085942
> *you bumped your head.....$20k paint job...hahahaha :uh:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: hahahaha u still owe me a cookie


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Mar 4 2008, 11:27 AM~10085837
> *can you post a pic of your car... looks fuckin sick!
> *


http://i30.tinypic.com/312vewk.jpg[/img]]


----------



## tx regulater 254

fruity look yea


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 4 2008, 07:52 PM~10089772
> *http://i30.tinypic.com/312vewk.jpg[/img]]
> *


fuck ya 





... any more? :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## meat

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10089757
> *:angry:  :biggrin: hahahaha u still owe me a cookie
> *


I gotcha big homie..


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2008, 11:44 AM~10085973
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


The real shit ! Wuz up bro ? Got a chance to meet up wit Mufasa while I was in Cali last week cool cat and as for the Cutty well it speaks for itself . Seen it myself all pump no weight rides smooth too .


----------



## Hoss805

get down MUFASA

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 5 2008, 11:47 PM~10101615
> *The real shit ! Wuz up bro ? Got a chance to meet up wit Mufasa while I was in Cali last week cool cat and as for the Cutty well it speaks for itself . Seen it myself all pump no weight rides smooth too .
> *


SUP HOMIE...THANX FOR COMING THRU AND CHECKING OUT THE RIDES IM WORKING ON........................  .......IT WAS REAL COOL MEETING YOU...........LEMME KNOW WHATEVER I CAN DO FOR U AND YOUR PEOPLE OUT THERE.........


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 6 2008, 02:40 AM~10102234
> *get down MUFASA
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 6 2008, 02:47 AM~10101615
> *The real shit ! Wuz up bro ? Got a chance to meet up wit Mufasa while I was in Cali last week cool cat and as for the Cutty well it speaks for itself . Seen it myself all pump no weight rides smooth too .
> *


 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## 65chevyman

good topic good info :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

Bump


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 23 2008, 07:43 PM~10237857
> *Bump
> *


SUP HOMIE.....HOW U BEEN??....................

HEY CHECK OUT THIS LITTLE BIKE FRAME I DID FOR THE HOMIES DAUGHTER...........


















WHAT U THINK???


----------



## julio

very good topic alot of homies roll with 6 batts 2 pumps.


----------



## julio

gonna try to get mine to get up like that with 6 batts.dats da chit.


----------



## 155/80/13

how much do you charge for an installation?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2008, 10:24 PM~10239276
> *SUP HOMIE.....HOW U BEEN??....................
> 
> HEY CHECK OUT THIS LITTLE BIKE FRAME I DID FOR THE HOMIES DAUGHTER...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT U THINK???
> *



*LOOKS GOOD *:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 29 2008, 07:38 PM~10286199
> *LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


thanx doggie........whats crackin???? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 29 2008, 05:50 PM~10285568
> *how much do you charge for an installation?
> *


me??? :dunno:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 29 2008, 08:49 PM~10286616
> *thanx doggie........whats crackin???? :biggrin:
> *



*AT THE HOUSE CHILLIN HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

keep up the good work;;big al said it


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 29 2008, 08:50 PM~10286625
> *me??? :dunno:
> *


yea


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 29 2008, 11:28 PM~10287689
> *yea
> *


pm me with what u want...and type of car...........


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10239276
> *SUP HOMIE.....HOW U BEEN??....................
> 
> HEY CHECK OUT THIS LITTLE BIKE FRAME I DID FOR THE HOMIES DAUGHTER...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT U THINK???
> *


as always nice work! :biggrin: i'm buying this regal and going to need your help real soon!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 31 2008, 08:53 AM~10296471
> *as always nice work!  :biggrin:  i'm buying this regal and going to need your help real soon!!
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE.................U KNOW I GOT YOU........


----------



## 250/604

shits looking good guys,what are you people with a box coupe with 2 pumps 6 batts doing anything hot out there :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10080558
> *HERE IT IS................................... :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


Hey fucker post up the pic of what it looks like right after paint :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 31 2008, 09:02 PM~10303199
> *Hey fucker post up the pic of what it looks like right after paint :biggrin:
> *


POST THEM UP HOMIE........THEY IN YOUR TOPIC.............WHILE U AT IT...POST THE CADDY ALSO.....NOW THAT ITS PUT TOGETHER.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 31 2008, 09:05 PM~10303227
> *POST THEM UP HOMIE........THEY IN YOUR TOPIC.............WHILE U AT IT...POST THE CADDY ALSO.....NOW THAT ITS PUT TOGETHER.......... :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir mr mufasa.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Wife's car painted yesterday
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 31 2008, 09:07 PM~10303247
> *Yes sir mr mufasa..  RIGHT AWAY SIR!!!
> *


no need to kiss ass homie......your ladys car is in good hands......dont trip! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 31 2008, 09:09 PM~10303266
> *no need to kiss ass homie......your ladys car is in good hands......dont trip! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaah she ready to hit the shaw.. sad part is she will be doing the clowning as im just lay and play hahahaha but here is tonys ride painted like a month ago
http://i29.tinypic.com/b3mtyg.jpg[/img]] 
http://i28.tinypic.com/14mz1fo.jpg[/img]] 
http://i29.tinypic.com/2v8rbc5.jpg[/img]] 
http://i27.tinypic.com/2cqjfvo.jpg[/img]]


----------



## MUFASA

damn.............I GET DOWN............ :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 31 2008, 09:21 PM~10303381
> *damn.............I GET DOWN............ :biggrin:
> *


oh god your head swelled up


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 31 2008, 09:27 PM~10303440
> *oh god your head swelled up
> *


YOUR ASS SWELLED UP.... :0 :0 

LOOK...............STRAIGHT FROM THE GUN.............










WILL CUT AND BUFF IN A FEW DAYS............. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 31 2008, 09:31 PM~10303474
> *YOUR ASS SWELLED UP.... :0  :0
> 
> LOOK...............STRAIGHT FROM THE GUN.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL CUT AND BUFF IN A FEW DAYS............. :biggrin:
> *


man to many fumes for you..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 31 2008, 09:37 PM~10303508
> *man to many fumes for you..
> *


YOUR MOTHER! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 31 2008, 09:45 PM~10303556
> *YOUR MOTHER! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
i know where u live :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 31 2008, 09:58 PM~10303696
> *:0
> i know where u live :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: STALKING ME??


----------



## Sunny D-lite

http://i28.tinypic.com/wjuw6d.jpg[/img]] 
http://i31.tinypic.com/m7cqip.jpg[/img]] 
http://i28.tinypic.com/2hmed4x.jpg[/img]]


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 3 2008, 08:30 PM~10081168
> *no weight no adex no piston... just 2 pumps 6 batteries..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


so whats this bad boy running cause i need that for my ride


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 31 2008, 10:29 PM~10303993
> *so whats this bad boy running cause i need that for my ride
> *


3/8 " PORT BLOCK.........(2) 3/8 HOSES TO THE FRONT...........SACO MOTOR........


----------



## 925eastbayrider

who striped that black 4 dr.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 31 2008, 11:08 PM~10304256
> *who striped that black 4 dr.
> *


CURLY.................FROM LONG BEACH...........HE HAS A TOPIC IN LOWRIDER GENERAL.......


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 31 2008, 10:38 AM~10296914
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE.................U KNOW I GOT YOU........
> *



















here go some pics homie


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Apr 1 2008, 12:46 AM~10304851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here go some pics homie
> *


nice...................lemme know what i can help u with............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Apr 1 2008, 12:46 AM~10304851
> *
> here go some pics homie
> *


hey homie......check out what i saw today......................


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

man lowrider much be too fuckin cheap to put some new cars on the cover, cuz thats the same impala thats on the cover of their October 07 issue


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2008, 12:50 PM~10308084
> *man lowrider much be too fuckin cheap to put some new cars on the cover, cuz thats the same impala thats on the cover of their October 07 issue
> *


i wouldnt know since i no longer buy there magazine........but i hear ya.......u know they went to shit homie............and this girls of lowrider thing is LOWRIDER.......but run differently.....they focus more on the girls..............they couldnt care less about the cars


----------



## LocstaH

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 1 2008, 12:51 PM~10307677
> *hey homie......check out what i saw today......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RIDE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Apr 1 2008, 01:18 PM~10308343
> *RIDE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !!!
> *


----------



## MUFASA

ALMOST DONE.........................


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 2 2008, 10:11 AM~10316439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE.........................
> *


looks good!!


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 2 2008, 10:11 AM~10316439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE.........................
> *


looks good!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 2 2008, 09:07 PM~10321641
> *looks good!!
> *


thanx homie...................its done now..............





































should be slapping on the rims 2morrow..............then the moldings in a few weeks after they get straightened and polished.............meanwhile i think the car will go to Curly for some leafing and striping........


----------



## MUFASA

b4 pics of the car.............





































:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 3 2008, 07:20 PM~10329340
> *thanx homie...................its done now..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be slapping on the rims 2morrow..............then the moldings in a few weeks after they get straightened and polished.............meanwhile i think the car Curly does good work i need to get his number :biggrin: *


----------



## Big Worm

Looks real good Chris . YOUR ONE STOP CHANTE :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Apr 3 2008, 11:29 PM~10331654
> *Looks real good Chris . YOUR ONE STOP CHANTE  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 31 2008, 11:13 PM~10303306
> *hahahaah she ready to hit the shaw.. sad part is she will be doing the clowning as im just lay and play hahahaha but here is tonys ride painted like a month ago
> 
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2cqjfvo.jpg[/img]]
> *



My monitor is bad here....I can see some bling in this paint....what is it? Ice pearl, mini.... :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i see it too


----------



## MUFASA

silver ice pearl...................if u go back a few pages in the topic i think i posted a couple vids where u might be able to see it better.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 4 2008, 05:27 PM~10336171
> *silver ice pearl...................if u go back a few pages in the topic i think i posted a couple vids where u might be able to see it better.....
> *


 :0 

mufasas link


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 4 2008, 05:20 PM~10337351
> *:0
> 
> mufasas link
> *



:0 *DAMM THAT LOOKS VERY GOOD I LIKE IT*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 4 2008, 05:20 PM~10337351
> *:0
> 
> mufasas link
> *


ah yes.....................but thats the ls i just painted.......not the caddy.............but both have silver ice pearl............


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 4 2008, 06:22 PM~10337740
> *:0 DAMM THAT LOOKS VERY GOOD I LIKE IT
> *


thats the LS going to check it ou ttomorrow morning


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 4 2008, 11:52 PM~10340144
> *thats the LS going to check it ou ttomorrow morning
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider

what color is that LS??


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 6 2008, 05:15 PM~10349336
> *what color is that LS??
> *


steel silver.........


----------



## juicyfruit187

usamotorsport allways doin it big


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by juicyfruit187_@Apr 6 2008, 06:03 PM~10349698
> *usamotorsport allways doin it big
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 6 2008, 05:15 PM~10349336
> *what color is that LS??
> *


Slapped on some new 13's today. car should be ready for the summer. Its hard working on 2 cars
http://i31.tinypic.com/rvydcm.jpg[/img]] 
http://i27.tinypic.com/2j4x7b9.jpg[/img]] 
http://i25.tinypic.com/6h2reu.jpg[/img]]


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 4 2008, 04:27 PM~10336171
> *silver ice pearl...................if u go back a few pages in the topic i think i posted a couple vids where u might be able to see it better.....
> *



Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir

Looks like you do nice work Bro


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Apr 6 2008, 08:59 PM~10351198
> *Looks like you do nice work Bro
> *


THANX HOMIE...........I TRY AND GIVE PEOPLE WHAT THEY PAY FOR.........WHETHER A 1000.00 JOB....OR A 8000.00 JOB...............


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2008, 09:09 PM~10351296
> *THANX HOMIE...........I TRY AND GIVE PEOPLE WHAT THEY PAY FOR.........WHETHER A 1000.00 JOB....OR A 8000.00 JOB...............
> *


liar :biggrin: 
hahahaha on the reals.. it was money well spent


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 PM~10351453
> *liar :biggrin:
> hahahaha on the reals.. it was money well spent
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 PM~10351453
> *liar :biggrin:
> hahahaha on the reals.. it was money well spent
> *



*WHAT UP GREG* :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:0 mufasa has officially jacked the thread! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

whos monte is that ,mufasas?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2008, 06:53 AM~10353443
> *whos monte is that ,mufasas?
> *


the homies wife.......................this guy..................

gtimeseastlos


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2008, 06:53 AM~10353443
> *whos monte is that ,mufasas?
> *


Yeah homie thats my wifes car :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Sup Lupe. what it do homie


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 7 2008, 01:29 PM~10354874
> *Yeah homie thats my wifes car :biggrin:
> *




WHERE IS THE WAGON :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 7 2008, 01:35 PM~10354941
> *WHERE IS THE WAGON  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

MUFASA'S CUTTY IN ACTION @ FRISCO'S  NICE!!!!

View My Video


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 7 2008, 10:35 AM~10354941
> *WHERE IS THE WAGON  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


long gone :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2008, 02:21 PM~10356929
> *MUFASA'S CUTTY IN ACTION @ FRISCO'S   NICE!!!!
> 
> View My Video
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: just a few licks so u can see it up close n personal homie..........was good to actually meet u that night.......


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 7 2008, 03:31 PM~10357528
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: just a few licks so u can see it up close n personal homie..........was good to actually meet u that night.......
> *


YEA THE CUTTY IS NO JOKE IT IS WERKIN NO DOUBT.... :biggrin: 

IT WAS GOOD MEETING U ALSO I'LL BE READY SOON.....


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2008, 05:26 PM~10358442
> *YEA THE CUTTY IS NO JOKE IT IS WERKIN NO DOUBT....  :biggrin:
> 
> IT WAS GOOD MEETING U ALSO I'LL BE READY SOON.....
> *


YEAH WELL..............JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING I PUT TOGETHER............... :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 7 2008, 05:55 PM~10358645
> *YEAH WELL..............JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING I PUT TOGETHER............... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west west

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 3 2008, 07:20 PM~10329340
> *thanx homie...................its done now..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be slapping on the rims 2morrow..............then the moldings in a few weeks after they get straightened and polished.............meanwhile i think the car will go to Curly for some leafing and striping........
> *


That shit is clean... how much would you charge to paint my car?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by west west_@Apr 7 2008, 08:46 PM~10360397
> *That shit is clean... how much would you charge to paint my car?
> *


u in L.A.???


----------



## west west

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 7 2008, 09:16 PM~10360656
> *u in L.A.???
> *


Yes sur!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by west west_@Apr 7 2008, 11:44 PM~10361779
> *Yes sur!!
> *


pm sent............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by west west_@Apr 7 2008, 11:44 PM~10361779
> *Yes sur!!
> *


pm sent............


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 3 2008, 07:20 PM~10329340
> *thanx homie...................its done now..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be slapping on the rims 2morrow..............then the moldings in a few weeks after they get straightened and polished.............meanwhile i think the car will go to Curly for some leafing and striping........
> *


DAM i really wish i was out there still......... that cars looking really good........ ur doing good greg its cool when u have ur wife into riding like u are........... as for me im fucked.......... let me save some chips ill be back soon........... and DAM cris wish i know how to get down like u.... ill be there again  ............. till then


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 9 2008, 01:05 PM~10373760
> *DAM i really wish i was out there still......... that cars looking really good........ ur doing good greg its cool when u have ur wife into riding like u are........... as for me im fucked.......... let me save some chips ill be back soon........... and DAM cris wish i know how to get down like u.... ill be there again  ............. till then
> *


DAMN................WHERE U BEEN???...............MAN, WHEN U READY LEMME KNOW...........U KNOW ILL HOOK U UP...........


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 9 2008, 01:05 PM~10373760
> *DAM i really wish i was out there still......... that cars looking really good........ ur doing good greg its cool when u have ur wife into riding like u are........... as for me im fucked.......... let me save some chips ill be back soon........... and DAM cris wish i know how to get down like u.... ill be there again  ............. till then
> *


damn did u escape and got ahold of the internet.. have not heard from u in a minute and oh yeah where my dvd :biggrin: 
and thanks homie for the compliment :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 9 2008, 03:19 PM~10374761
> *damn did u escape and got ahold of the internet.. have not heard from u in a minute and oh yeah where my dvd :biggrin:
> and thanks homie for the compliment :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN..........THIS MOFO SAID "ESCAPE" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

its still in my car.......... dam i dont get to do shit nomore......... ill get at u greg with ur video......... ya cris ill let u know lets see when my taxes come so i can get a bucket so u can do ur magic.......... i really feel like im in prison i need to brake out of here.......... almost time to get off work to go back to jail they just let me out to work to make money and then back to my cell  :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 9 2008, 05:51 PM~10376228
> *its still in my car.......... dam i dont get to do shit nomore......... ill get at u greg with ur video......... ya cris ill let u know lets see when my taxes come so i can get a bucket so u can do ur magic.......... i really feel like im in prison i need to brake out of here.......... almost time to get off work to go back to jail they just let me out to work to make money and then back to my cell   :angry:
> *


  ............fuck it homie....bust out.............  


















worst part is.................u went back......shoulda left her ass in victorville.......... :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 9 2008, 05:51 PM~10376228
> *its still in my car.......... dam i dont get to do shit nomore......... ill get at u greg with ur video......... ya cris ill let u know lets see when my taxes come so i can get a bucket so u can do ur magic.......... i really feel like im in prison i need to brake out of here.......... almost time to get off work to go back to jail they just let me out to work to make money and then back to my cell   :angry:
> *


hahahah aint no sunshine


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 9 2008, 05:58 PM~10376300
> * ............fuck it homie....bust out.............
> worst part is.................u went back......shoulda left her ass in victorville.......... :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 9 2008, 05:58 PM~10376300
> * ............fuck it homie....bust out.............
> worst part is.................u went back......shoulda left her ass in victorville.......... :0  :0
> *


dam thats what im saying........... hope she gos back


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 10 2008, 12:54 PM~10382533
> *dam thats what im saying........... hope she gos back
> *


blind fold her and leave her over there homie and dont even stop the car


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 10 2008, 03:05 PM~10383755
> *blind fold her and leave her over there homie and dont even stop the car
> *


x2


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 10 2008, 12:54 PM~10382533
> *dam thats what im saying........... hope she gos back
> *


why "hope" ?????..................tell her to kick rocks.............


oh, but do it kindly so u dont get fucked 2 much on child support


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 10 2008, 03:43 PM~10384138
> *why "hope" ?????..................tell her to kick rocks.............
> oh, but do it kindly so u dont get fucked 2 much on child support
> *


i try but when i think of not seeing my kids every day it kills me......... and child support will kill me to........ just need to find my balls then put them on hahahaha..... having kids aint know joke it stops u from doing alot of shit....... if u would have a wife that support u thats the shit im laking


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 10 2008, 04:03 PM~10384285
> *i try but when i think of not seeing my kids every day it kills me......... and child support will kill me to........ just need to find my balls then put them on hahahaha..... having kids aint know joke it stops u from doing alot of shit....... if u would have a wife that support u thats the shit im laking
> *



Children do take a huge time out of your life! That's why I'm not able to get as far as I want with my car I got my daughter so much I gotta scrape what ever time I have left to work on my car and plus her mom is always down my throat about money 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Apr 10 2008, 04:13 PM~10384373
> *Children do take a huge time out of your life! That's why I'm not able to get as far as I want with my car I got my daughter so much I gotta scrape what ever time I have left to work on my car and plus her mom is always down my throat about money 2!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie....but this vatos situation is way different............if u only knew the drama............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Apr 10 2008, 04:03 PM~10384285
> *i try but when i think of not seeing my kids every day it kills me......... and child support will kill me to........ just need to find my balls then put them on hahahaha..... having kids aint know joke it stops u from doing alot of shit....... if u would have a wife that support u thats the shit im laking
> *


----------



## MUFASA

now pm me with the rest of ur bullshit and stop fucking up the topic.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 10 2008, 04:17 PM~10384406
> *yeah homie....but this vatos situation is way different............if u only knew the drama............
> *



Oh yeah I understand it's different for him kids change a lotta shit though :biggrin: sorry for fuckin up da topic wit my .02 cents :cheesy:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 10 2008, 04:21 PM~10384453
> *now pm me with the rest of ur bullshit and stop fucking up the topic.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: que no im stop by chinos house ill go to ur house for a min................


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Apr 10 2008, 04:26 PM~10384512
> *Oh yeah I understand it's different for him kids change a lotta shit though  :biggrin:  sorry for fuckin up da topic wit my .02 cents  :cheesy:
> *


i think he ment me homie


----------



## zc_delacruz

:cheesy: haha damn my bad


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## REALTALK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrgAQ95IrCI&feature=related


*MUFASA BUILT THIS SHIT*


----------



## milkbone

:thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

TTT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 15 2008, 11:13 AM~10421139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrgAQ95IrCI&feature=related
> MUFASA BUILT THIS SHIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 15 2008, 10:13 AM~10421139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrgAQ95IrCI&feature=related
> MUFASA BUILT THIS SHIT
> *



thats cool !

Whats the music ?


----------



## Cadillac Chris

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 15 2008, 10:13 AM~10421139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrgAQ95IrCI&feature=related
> MUFASA BUILT THIS SHIT
> *



THATS TIGHT SHIT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

MY CUSINS 2 PUMP 6 batt 
View My Video


----------



## Elpintor

I have a question fo MUFASA, If you don't mind me asking, where do you put your solonoids? at the end of the battery bank before the motor or in the middle of the six batteries?
Thanx, in advance


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 15 2008, 10:24 AM~10421234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 18 2008, 11:18 AM~10446861
> *I have a question fo MUFASA, If you don't mind me asking, where do you put your solonoids? at the end of the battery bank before the motor or in the middle of the six batteries?
> Thanx, in advance
> *


after the last battery..................i dont really do the split bank thing...........its dangerous..........if u blow a solenoid and it happens to ground itself out, when u pull your disconnect u will still have voltage at the end trying to turn your motor, because it will get ground through the solenoid.................or i seen one where it was split bank and the noid gave out and melted the post off the noid.........the battery cable fell off and grounded itself to the rack...........when the disconnect was pulled the motor was still trying to turn and caught fire.......


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 18 2008, 12:19 PM~10447243
> *after the last battery..................i dont really do the split bank thing...........its dangerous..........if u blow a solenoid and it happens to ground itself out, when u pull your disconnect u will still have voltage at the end trying to turn your motor, because it will get ground through the solenoid.................or i seen one where it was split bank and the noid gave out and melted the post off the noid.........the battery cable fell off and grounded itself to the rack...........when the disconnect was pulled the motor was still trying to turn and caught fire.......
> *


uffin: thanks for explainin that one, i was wonderin why i would hear ppl on here talkin about it but out here in the street never seen ppl run it uffin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 18 2008, 02:19 PM~10447243
> *after the last battery..................i dont really do the split bank thing...........its dangerous..........if u blow a solenoid and it happens to ground itself out, when u pull your disconnect u will still have voltage at the end trying to turn your motor, because it will get ground through the solenoid.................or i seen one where it was split bank and the noid gave out and melted the post off the noid.........the battery cable fell off and grounded itself to the rack...........when the disconnect was pulled the motor was still trying to turn and caught fire.......
> *


That would be a nightmare right there. One more reason not to split the banks.


----------



## fortworthmex

a question for MUFASA... how many volts are your solenoids.. :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 21 2008, 08:30 PM~10471004
> *a question for MUFASA... how many volts are your solenoids.. :dunno:
> *


12v.........accumax part # 1026


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2008, 12:59 PM~10485534
> *12v.........accumax part # 1026
> *


do you have 4 for each or how many for the pump??? i burned my motor fukin with the cheap solenoids :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 23 2008, 07:24 PM~10488678
> *do you have 4 for each or how many for the pump??? i burned my motor fukin with the cheap solenoids :angry:
> *


I RUN 4 TO EACH PUMP.......I ONLY NEED 3 BUT ONE EXTRA CANT HURT NOTHING.........


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 23 2008, 08:24 PM~10488678
> *do you have 4 for each or how many for the pump??? i burned my motor fukin with the cheap solenoids :angry:
> *


ORRRRRRRRRRA THANKZ HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2008, 07:29 PM~10488745
> *I RUN 4 TO EACH PUMP.......I ONLY NEED 3 BUT ONE EXTRA CANT HURT NOTHING.........
> *


I gotta send you a clip of the cutty one I find somebody to record it, it gets off pretty decent i just gotta catch my coil a lil betta and up the CCA's on the batts, thanks for all the help now i can stop gettin clowned :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2008, 01:59 PM~10485534
> *12v.........accumax part # 1026
> *


whats the difference between the accumax and other brands on the market?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 25 2008, 04:17 PM~10503910
> *whats the difference between the accumax and other brands on the market?
> *


stronger spring inside and plated contacts


----------



## MUFASA

well thats the difference between the 1026 and 1025...both made by accumax...


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

DOING REAL GOOD.........................2 PUMP 6 BATT!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I52zNpUcWdA

:thumbsup:


----------



## tx regulater 254

all spring der, not much power, but it works


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 07:55 PM~10583734
> *DOING REAL GOOD.........................2 PUMP 6 BATT!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I52zNpUcWdA
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the props you know what we did wrong it starts with a #13 .If any one thinks its easy try it and when you do nose up 6 batts aint no joke.


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 5 2008, 07:26 PM~10584091
> *Thanks for the props you know what we did wrong it starts with a #13 .If any one thinks its easy try it and when you do nose up 6 batts aint no joke.
> *


damm right i was used to charging batts and hitting bumber no prob but now i got to really work for thosse inches


----------



## MUFASA

put it on some little ass 13's 155/80........and it gets that much harder.......


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 08:22 PM~10584750
> *put it on some little ass 13's 155/80........and it gets that much harder.......
> *


i had the 13s on it but i didnt have a compressor at my wharehouse to pump up the pressure but next time


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 6 2008, 12:40 PM~10589753
> *i had the 13s on it but i didnt have a compressor at my wharehouse to pump up the pressure but next time
> *


 :dunno: this means u keeping your car six batts????....u done with playing with 12?? :dunno:


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:38 PM~10590425
> *:dunno: this means u keeping your car six batts????....u done with playing with 12?? :dunno:
> *


ya i think so
hno:


----------



## CROWDS91

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10508917
ill be there


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 6 2008, 06:17 PM~10593034
> *ya i think so
> hno:
> *


thats good................now maybe more people will start running less batts........  

so now u gotta redo your rack too huh?


----------



## MUFASA

SOME MORE WORK I DO FOR THOSE OF U THAT GOT KIDS............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10594934


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 09:15 PM~10594990
> *SOME MORE WORK I DO FOR THOSE OF U THAT GOT KIDS............
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10594934
> *


dam looks tight uffin: 

check me out at the 5 minute mark of this video fellas uffin: im happy with it but i know theres room for improvement uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3RQKFgSJs


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 7 2008, 07:36 AM~10597479
> *dam looks tight uffin:
> 
> check me out at the 5 minute mark of this video fellas uffin: im happy with it but i know theres room for improvement uffin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3RQKFgSJs
> *


WERE UR BATTS CHARGED????????............I KNOW UR CAR DOES MORE THAN THAT..........EVEN IN UR AVI ITS WORKING BETTER.......


----------



## MUFASA

DAMN SERVER AGAIN.... :uh:


----------



## ray1313

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 10:07 AM~10598808
> *DAMN SERVER AGAIN.... :uh:
> *


WUS HOMEBOY.HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@May 7 2008, 10:23 AM~10598978
> *WUS HOMEBOY.HOW YOU BEEN?
> *


SUP HOMIE.................WHERE U BEEN.......THOUGHT U WAS ROLLIN THRU ON TUESDAY OF LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO............ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 10:03 AM~10598728
> *WERE UR BATTS CHARGED????????............I KNOW UR CAR DOES MORE THAN THAT..........EVEN IN UR AVI ITS WORKING BETTER.......
> *


:biggrin: i think thats the best part to me is that they were low  so i could already imagine fully charged uffin: i need to ge tthem set of coils though once i get them i should be doin pretty good uffin: that was my first time actually keepin up the pattern on the switch uffin: i guess thats the reason of my real excitement uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 7 2008, 01:06 PM~10600772
> *:biggrin: i think thats the best part to me is that they were low  so i could already imagine fully charged uffin: i need to ge tthem set of coils though once i get them i should be doin pretty good uffin: that was my first time actually keepin up the pattern on the switch uffin: i guess thats the reason of my real excitement uffin:
> *


lookin good either way..........keep it .........remember when u ready bring it through.......ill hook u up homie dont trip..........


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 01:14 PM~10600845
> *lookin good either way..........keep it .........remember when u ready bring it through.......ill hook u up homie dont trip..........
> *


i'll probably charge it up for next weekend and take it out see what im doin then with it on a full charge uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 7 2008, 01:19 PM~10600895
> *i'll probably charge it up for next weekend and take it out see what im doin then with it on a full charge uffin:
> *


i think DUKES cruisenight is on this weekend.u should take it there............i hopped last time i was out there........


----------



## ricndaregal

we gonna do paintballing this saturday afternoon-night uffin: you gonna do king of kings and best of friends(car show) next weekend?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 7 2008, 01:24 PM~10600956
> *we gonna do paintballing this saturday afternoon-night uffin: you gonna do king of kings and best of friends(car show) next weekend?
> *


ill see whats up....................not sure yet............


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 01:24 PM~10600962
> *ill see whats up....................not sure yet............
> *


right on uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

AT KING OF CALI THIS PAST SATURDAY......................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 10:04 PM~10605104
> *AT KING OF CALI THIS PAST SATURDAY......................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2008, 12:04 AM~10605104
> *AT KING OF CALI THIS PAST SATURDAY......................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0
> *


Licking real good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

thanx homies........... :cheesy:


----------



## domino




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## gabendacutlass

the big homie gil's ride
me on the switch :biggrin:
on layin coils :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jun 2 2008, 11:20 PM~10784712
> *the big homie gil's ride
> me on the switch :biggrin:
> on layin coils :biggrin:
> 
> *


You filmed it off the TV.............that's hard as fuck!


----------



## gabendacutlass

yeah no digital cam availiable so oh well..hop it for 8mm lol....


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## gabendacutlass

i guess i just bootlegged my own video ...


----------



## MUFASA

heres a little more of my work for those that are interested...........  

a fender i did for a friend of mine to display at his shop.........

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9LqEun-W4uE
still in the booth,,,,,straight from the gun......he liked it so much he said no colorsand or buff.........straight to display......... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2008, 03:35 PM~10949893
> *heres a little more of my work for those that are interested...........
> 
> a fender i did for a friend of mine to display at his shop.........
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9LqEun-W4uE
> still in the booth,,,,,straight from the gun......he liked it so much he said no colorsand or buff.........straight to display......... :biggrin:
> *


Holy shit that's nice!! Great work homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 25 2008, 02:48 PM~10949980
> *Holy shit that's nice!! Great work homie!!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

ok 8 battss. but reg pump


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2008, 02:35 PM~10949893
> *heres a little more of my work for those that are interested...........
> 
> a fender i did for a friend of mine to display at his shop.........
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9LqEun-W4uE
> still in the booth,,,,,straight from the gun......he liked it so much he said no colorsand or buff.........straight to display......... :biggrin:
> *


someone is getting creative :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 25 2008, 08:29 PM~10952350
> *someone is getting creative :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING 4 MORE MONEY................ :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2008, 10:40 PM~10952907
> *LOOKING 4 MORE MONEY................ :0
> *


arent we all. im tryin to get some to get new front and rear bumper fillers for my regal


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10952907
> *LOOKING 4 MORE MONEY................ :0
> *


who isnt homie


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10953135
> *arent we all.  im tryin to get some to get new front and rear bumper fillers for my regal
> *


I KNOW A GUY THAT MAKES HIS OWN............HE HAS MOLDS FOR THEM...........  

CALL ME................


----------



## MUFASA

not hopping but..........................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3iIEonuRLM

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 29 2008, 01:53 PM~11205961
> *not hopping but..........................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3iIEonuRLM
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


aint no training day monte but its cool :biggrin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

CORNY ASS MOVIE BUT CUTTY LOOKS CLEAN MUFASA


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2008, 10:59 AM~11206017
> *aint no training day monte but its cool :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: better than a blk monte on 14's............... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 29 2008, 11:03 AM~11206043
> *CORNY ASS MOVIE BUT CUTTY LOOKS CLEAN MUFASA
> *


yeah seems kinda funny...........but shit....i got paid.........i didnt create the movie............just built the car!......... :biggrin: 

thanx for the props............ :thumbsup:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 29 2008, 11:05 AM~11206061
> *:uh: better than a blk monte on 14's............... :biggrin:
> *


I know a rucca who has a two tone caca brown and white cutty single piston on 6 batts hittin back bumper :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Jul 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11206077
> *I know a rucca who has a two tone caca brown and white cutty single piston on 6 batts hittin back bumper  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ur back!!....................lol................


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11206081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ur back!!....................lol................
> *


 :nono: :nono: en secreto homie


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Jul 29 2008, 11:09 AM~11206092
> *:nono:  :nono: en secreto homie
> *


dont know whatcha talkn bout..............i dont even know u!! :0


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 29 2008, 11:10 AM~11206099
> *dont know whatcha talkn bout..............i dont even know u!! :0
> *


  That's what I like to hear loco  I don't trust some of the people on here. They act like a pack of bitches on a saturday night trying to find some all you can eat buffets :cheesy:


----------



## TYTE9D

haha thats tyte!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Jul 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11206077
> *I know a rucca who has a two tone caca brown and white cutty single piston on 6 batts hittin back bumper  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


heres ur caca brown motherfucker..................not the best video......got it off a big fish dvd...................ill try n get a better one later...............but look at how dark it is at night then it lights up when the camera runs across it..............and flakes sparkle clean, but u need the og dvd to see it...............big fish.....vol 12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VGCm_Ppt5E


----------



## 2low2rl




----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 29 2008, 12:44 PM~11207050
> *heres ur caca brown motherfucker..................not the best video......got it off a big fish dvd...................ill try n get a better one later...............but look at how dark it is at night then it lights up when the camera runs across it..............and flakes sparkle clean, but u need the og dvd to see it...............big fish.....vol 12
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VGCm_Ppt5E
> *


HAHAH, THAT'S SOME CACA BROWN FOR THAT ASS.


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Jul 29 2008, 04:26 PM~11208018
> *HAHAH, THAT'S SOME CACA BROWN FOR THAT ASS.
> *


damn thats an ugly ass caca brown got the paint code :cheesy:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 29 2008, 06:25 PM~11210208
> *damn thats an ugly ass caca brown got the paint code  :cheesy:
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALMBOUT!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 6 2008, 11:13 PM~11281274
> *WITH THIS GUY
> View My Video
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## down_by_law

Mufasa how much to reinforce and install a 2 pump 6 battery setup on a 62 Impala? I might need you to spray the belly and Frame to match the body too... Im in South Central. By the way the it has hydros now but no reinforcements at all. I only need F/B/S/S and pancake... :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

I just bought it from tijuas1143...


----------



## Cadillac Chris




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 10 2008, 02:28 AM~11305126
> *Mufasa  how much to reinforce and install a 2 pump 6 battery setup on a 62 Impala?  I might need you to spray the belly and Frame to match the body too... Im in South Central. By the way the it has hydros now but no reinforcements at all.  I only need F/B/S/S and pancake...  :cheesy:
> *


pm sent...........


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

ok got a single with a 9 to the front getting the yblock in a couple days should i run y block from the rear or in engine bay?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 10 2008, 12:38 PM~11306738
> *ok got a single with a 9 to the front getting the yblock in a couple days should i run y block from the rear or in engine bay?
> *


for your impala?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

yeah 4tons up front with 72 volts to the front


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 10 2008, 07:57 PM~11309729
> *yeah 4tons up front with 72 volts to the front
> *


i would run a single 3/8 line split in front to 2 3/8 lines..............but thats just me.......


----------



## KING*85*

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2008, 12:10 AM~11281796
> *:cheesy:
> *


damn that was real wish my regal would do that. its the same color white over gold wit gold flake.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Aug 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11311635
> *damn that was real wish my regal would do that. its the same color white over gold wit gold flake.
> *


whateva ***** yo car doin the same shit if not more than mine wit you lurkin ass i see you :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11309915
> *i would run a single 3/8 line split in front to 2 3/8 lines..............but thats just me.......
> *


ahaha believe me ill take your advice


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 10 2008, 11:55 PM~11312356
> *ahaha believe me ill take your advice
> *


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:56 PM~11312360
> *
> *


since we're having some ppl from outta town attend sunday can we also put you down for a couple autographs :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 12:02 PM~11324938
> *since we're having some ppl from outta town attend sunday can we also put you down for a couple autographs :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 I DONT DO AUTOGRAPHS...................






WHO'S COMING DOWN???????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 01:00 PM~11325349
> *I DONT DO AUTOGRAPHS...................
> WHO'S COMING DOWN???????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


spectators uffin: i was gonna start using your attendance for commercial purposes :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:05 PM~11325378
> *spectators uffin: i was gonna start using your attendance for commercial purposes :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: but if u pay me........... :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal

dayum gotta pay for your presence now :no: :no: :no: fuckin baller!!! the most i can do is a plate of chicken with some salad and rice :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:08 PM~11325400
> *dayum gotta pay for your presence now :no: :no: :no: fuckin baller!!! the most i can do is a plate of chicken with some salad and rice :0 :0 :0
> *


ADD A ICE COLD COKE ..........AND U GOT A DEAL!! :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal

NO CORONA :0 SHIT THATLL WORK


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:12 PM~11325434
> *NO CORONA :0 SHIT THATLL WORK
> *


THE COKE WAS TO WASH DOWN THE PLATE OF FOOD................... :uh: 

ENOUGH CORONAS AND I MIGHT DO AUTOGRAPHS FOR U....... :0 :0 .

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 87cutty530

can you put a piston pump with a #9 gear and 6 batteries... I heard using an 11 or 13, you can fuck up the pumphead with only 6 batteries... this true???


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

(QUOTE TODAY 12:48 PM PACIFIC)..can you put a piston pump with a #9 gear and 6 batteries... I heard using an 11 or 13, you can fuck up the pumphead with only 6 batteries... this true??? 

I WOULD THINK U WOULD FUCK UP THE ARMATURE NOT THE PUMP HEAD..IT TAKES MORE JUICE THE BIGGER THE PUMP HEAD TO SPIN THA MOTOR WHICH IS CONNECTED VIA KEY/TANG/SPLINE


----------



## royalts-car-club

:yes:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:08 PM~11325400
> *dayum gotta pay for your presence now :no: :no: :no: fuckin baller!!! the most i can do is a plate of chicken with some salad and rice :0 :0 :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: no chicken, no salad, no rice, no coke, no corona......... :angry:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

ALLRIGHY GUYS IM STILL DEBATING ABOUTH HYDRO INSTALLATION ON CADI
WILL 6 BATTERIES AND 2 PUMPS WILL BE ABLE TO MOVE A BIG BODY????????
HIT ME BACK INEED SOME FEEDBACK!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11388540
> *ALLRIGHY GUYS IM STILL DEBATING ABOUTH HYDRO INSTALLATION ON CADI
> WILL 6 BATTERIES AND 2 PUMPS WILL BE ABLE TO MOVE A BIG BODY????????
> HIT ME BACK INEED SOME FEEDBACK!
> *


THAT WILL DEFINETLY MOVE IT I HAD 6 BATTERYS 2 PUMPS WITH A OLD MARZZOCHI GEAR AND IT WUS DOING HIGH 30-S


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:56 PM~11388610
> *THAT WILL DEFINETLY MOVE IT I HAD 6 BATTERYS 2 PUMPS WITH A OLD MARZZOCHI GEAR AND IT WUS DOING HIGH 30-S
> *


THANKS BIG DAWG...... :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

BY THAT WAY I ALSO HAVE ANOTHER QUESTION...WILL I BE ABLE TO DRIVE IT ON A DAILY BASIS AT LEAST 3-4 DAYS A WEEK?????????


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:56 PM~11388610
> *THAT WILL DEFINETLY MOVE IT I HAD 6 BATTERYS 2 PUMPS WITH A OLD MARZZOCHI GEAR AND IT WUS DOING HIGH 30-S
> *


PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.......... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 04:38 PM~11385494
> *:angry:  :angry: no chicken, no salad, no rice, no coke, no corona......... :angry:
> *


wtf you were only there for 15 minutes :uh: :uh: mr superstar had to keep the cameras busy :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2008, 09:32 AM~11392358
> *wtf you were only there for 15 minutes :uh: :uh: mr superstar had to keep the cameras busy :uh: :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: U TOLD ME TO BRING ROLLN................ :angry: 




SO I DID................. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

if this is 6 batts as they claim.......................this the man right here!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2008, 08:50 PM~11426356
> *if this is 6 batts as they claim.......................this the man right here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 they need to pop that trunk!


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2008, 05:50 PM~11426356
> *if this is 6 batts as they claim.......................this the man right here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put those big ass tires on youre car and I bet youre in the 50s


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 24 2008, 06:38 PM~11426692
> *Put those big ass tires on youre car and I bet youre in the 50s
> *


yeah .......i hear u on that.......and i know impalas have a lot of leverage.......and longer wheelbase..............but found that on u tube so i thought id share......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2008, 05:50 PM~11426356
> *if this is 6 batts as they claim.......................this the man right here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what they meant was its only got 6 going to the pump the other 10 are just sat there :biggrin: :biggrin: 

na fo reals if thats on 6 batts its doing good real good


----------



## MUFASA

heres the link so u can see the whole page..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sEVD5V-p1E&feature=related


----------



## MUFASA

another vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzzwHKnrIVQ


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

put some 13s on it and it wont be there. i think chris could take it lol


----------



## AndrewH

i remember seein that vid and messaging the poster some questions,lol. the japanese usually think alot harder than us, so theres tips to pick up


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2008, 07:17 PM~11455853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2008, 07:17 PM~11455853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst.

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 3 2007, 10:04 AM~8225889
> *THANX CHINO!.........................AND THANX FOR STANDING THERE JUST WATCHING, AFRAID TO GET YOUR HANDS DIRTY......... :0
> *


I was giving moral support homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst.

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Aug 28 2007, 08:14 PM~8665083
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrgAQ95IrCI
> hard ass video!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks I made that video!!!!


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst.

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 29 2007, 10:39 AM~8669233
> *DONT FOR GET HE ALSO DOES BAD ASS PAINT JOBS AND CUSTOM WORK THIS HOMMIE TALENTED 2 THE FULLEST
> *


I get some credit too right???? did bodywork on the Elco.. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Sep 2 2008, 05:09 PM~11500638
> *I get some credit too right????  did bodywork on the Elco.. :biggrin:
> *


:wave: SUP CHINO.......BACARDI ON ME 2 NITE IF U WANNA DRINK............I GOT THE BIG BOTTLE......... :biggrin:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst.

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 2 2008, 05:50 PM~11500974
> *:wave: SUP CHINO.......BACARDI ON ME 2 NITE IF U WANNA DRINK............I GOT THE BIG BOTTLE......... :biggrin:
> *


cool after Im done with Liz...lol


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst.

Your page is tight here Mufasa....Nice work...
Precision Autowerks...MUFASA


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11455853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## MUFASA

> UPPERS ARE EXTENDED 1 1/2" TAKING IN CONSIDERATION OF THE CUTTING WHEEL USED ON IT.........SO ITS ACTUALLY ABOUT 1 5/8" EXTENSION.........REINFORCED FROM BUSHING TO BUSHING ON THE OUTSIDE........AND 1/4" STOCK ON THE INSIDE...WITH A 3/16" PLATE ON TOP.......LOWERS ARE WRAPPED ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE SIDES, LOWER SPRING POCKET REINFORCED AND THEN PLATED ALL ON THE BOTTOM.........
> 
> READY FOR CHROME.........OR I CAN GET THEM DIPPED AS WELL............................*BEST OFFER TAKES THEM*....NO LOW BALLERS WITH 100 OR 200 DOLLARS.......U GUYS SHOULD KNOW WHAT THESE ARE WORTH...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit me up if u need these..................


----------



## MUFASA

oh yeah.....caddy/ caprice/ le sabre etc.........


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> UPPERS ARE EXTENDED 1 1/2" TAKING IN CONSIDERATION OF THE CUTTING WHEEL USED ON IT.........SO ITS ACTUALLY ABOUT 1 5/8" EXTENSION.........REINFORCED FROM BUSHING TO BUSHING ON THE OUTSIDE........AND 1/4" STOCK ON THE INSIDE...WITH A 3/16" PLATE ON TOP.......LOWERS ARE WRAPPED ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE SIDES, LOWER SPRING POCKET REINFORCED AND THEN PLATED ALL ON THE BOTTOM.........
> 
> READY FOR CHROME.........OR I CAN GET THEM DIPPED AS WELL............................*BEST OFFER TAKES THEM*....NO LOW BALLERS WITH 100 OR 200 DOLLARS.......U GUYS SHOULD KNOW WHAT THESE ARE WORTH...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit me up if u need these..................
> 
> 
> 
> :0 *DO YOU ACCEPT FOOD STAMPS???*
> :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 10:34 AM~11567052
> *:0  DO YOU ACCEPT FOOD STAMPS???
> :happysad:
> *


 :uh: no..not at the moment.................... :uh:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 12:31 PM~11567992
> *:uh: no..not at the moment.................... :uh:
> *


   YOU AIN'T EVA GOT NO GOOD DEALS LEVA!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 02:12 PM~11568895
> *   YOU AIN'T EVA GOT NO GOOD DEALS LEVA!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: u aint got no money chump :0 :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11569687
> *:uh:  :uh: u aint got no money chump :0  :0
> *


 I WAS JUST SAYING


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11569978
> *I WAS JUST SAYING
> *


oh....ok cool............


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 04:45 PM~11570009
> *oh....ok cool............
> *


WHAT'S THE WERD ON YO PAHTNA ON THAT SQUARE HOMIE?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11570039
> *WHAT'S THE WERD ON YO PAHTNA ON THAT SQUARE HOMIE?
> *


said he shot u a pm of 250 shipped and u never answered him.......hes gonna up it now....... :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11570050
> *said he shot u a pm of 250 shipped and u never answered him.......hes gonna up it now....... :0
> *


I AIN'T EVER GET THAT PM HOMIE :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11570062
> *I AIN'T EVER GET THAT PM HOMIE :angry:
> *


 :uh: pm him then....hes waitn on u............


----------



## MUFASA

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MUFASA, rusty caprice, gtimeseastlos


:angry:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11570070
> *:uh: pm him then....hes waitn on u............
> *


 :0 :0 AIGHT HOMIE. I WILL HIT HIM UP  NICE DOING BUISNESS WIT YA


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

[Sep 10 2008, 04:52 PM~11570073]
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MUFASA, rusty caprice, gtimeseastlos

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 04:53 PM~11570078
> *:0  :0  AIGHT HOMIE. I WILL HIT HIM UP    NICE DOING BUISNESS WIT YA
> *


----------



## legacylac

HOW MUCH DIPPED IN CHROME, YOU SAID THESE WER EFOR CADI


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## alex75

> UPPERS ARE EXTENDED 1 1/2" TAKING IN CONSIDERATION OF THE CUTTING WHEEL USED ON IT.........SO ITS ACTUALLY ABOUT 1 5/8" EXTENSION.........REINFORCED FROM BUSHING TO BUSHING ON THE OUTSIDE........AND 1/4" STOCK ON THE INSIDE...WITH A 3/16" PLATE ON TOP.......LOWERS ARE WRAPPED ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE SIDES, LOWER SPRING POCKET REINFORCED AND THEN PLATED ALL ON THE BOTTOM.........
> 
> READY FOR CHROME.........OR I CAN GET THEM DIPPED AS WELL............................*BEST OFFER TAKES THEM*....NO LOW BALLERS WITH 100 OR 200 DOLLARS.......U GUYS SHOULD KNOW WHAT THESE ARE WORTH...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit me up if u need these..................
> 
> 
> 
> nice work mufasa
Click to expand...


----------



## 86 Limited

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MY SETUP IS NOT TO PUMP BUT IT IS SINGLE TO THE FRONT 6 BATTS DOES PRETTY GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 17 2009, 09:20 PM~13611457
> *MY SETUP IS NOT TO PUMP BUT IT IS SINGLE TO THE FRONT 6 BATTS DOES PRETTY GOOD!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



11 GEAR??


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

MY HOMEBOY SAID IT WAS A NUMBER 9 HOMIE! U HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR ME? MAYBE A DIFFERENTS SIZE SPRING? THE ONES USED IN THE VID ARE 3 1/4 TON?


----------



## MUFASA

try some 4.5 tons.................what motor u running to the nose??


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

I GOT A SACO COMPETITION FROM PROHOPPER. AND THIS WAS RIGHT BEFORE I BLEW THA SEALS IN THAT GEARHEAD!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Saco's are good stuff, I like the ol skool prestos with the double post and I still got a new hitachi that's not touched yet.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thís is an old topic


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

old topic but its a good one filled with a shitload of info!!! just got done ordering some 4 1/2 ton springs from kool aid coils distributer!!!


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 8 2009, 12:10 AM~13823442
> *old topic but its a good one filled with a shitload of info!!! just got done ordering some 4 1/2 ton springs from kool aid coils distributer!!!
> *


thats y i brought it back to the top :biggrin: 

oh and what motor do you have because unless u have a 350 or 305 them 4.5's aint gunna do nuthin for ya. if u got a 3.8 v-6 3.5 tons all day will get you right


----------



## 210hardhitterz

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 29 2006, 09:51 AM~5513451
> *i got a v6 motor, its a 87 ls probally put 3 or 3.5 ton coils, im not sure what gear.im gonna be gettin my setup tomorrow.like i said im not going for crazy inches just want to know if ill be able to get atlest mid 20s. and once its lifted i know ill probally want more but for now 2 pumps is to get started. its my first car but i have been  around hydros for about8 years
> *


i built a regal with a v6 and it had a hi low elite with #13 gear and 3 1/2 ton spings it was hittin 37 inchs strong on 13s (street car) but then again everybody builds there cars diffrent! my car right now is hittin 63inchs strong slaming bumper on 8 batteries single pump (heavy hitter series from shortys)


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 8 2009, 09:49 AM~13824998
> *i built a regal with a v6 and it had a hi low elite with #13 gear and 3 1/2 ton spings it was hittin 37 inchs strong on 13s (street car) but then again everybody builds there cars diffrent!  my car right now is hittin 63inchs strong slaming bumper on 8 batteries single pump (heavy hitter series from shortys)
> *


*pics or not true*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 8 2009, 07:14 AM~13824721
> *thats y i brought it back to the top :biggrin:
> 
> oh and what motor do you have because unless u have a 350 or 305 them 4.5's aint gunna do nuthin for ya. if u got a 3.8 v-6 3.5 tons all day will get you right
> *


i run 4.5 in mine w/ a v6 :dunno: 

its all in how you use them...................


----------



## stevie d

fuk it i wanna see a vid or it aint true


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 09:58 AM~13826216
> *i run 4.5 in mine w/ a v6 :dunno:
> 
> its all in how you use them...................
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

SUP CHRIS..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 09:58 AM~13826216
> *i run 4.5 in mine w/ a v6 :dunno:
> 
> its all in how you use them...................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 09:58 AM~13826216
> *i run 4.5 in mine w/ a v6 :dunno:
> 
> its all in how you use them...................
> *


well, damn. good shit. so how many turns u runnin? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 8 2009, 10:04 AM~13826271
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> SUP CHRIS..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 8 2009, 12:13 PM~13827549
> *well, damn. good shit. so how many turns u runnin? :biggrin:
> *


so u havent been reading this topic..... :scrutinize:


----------



## 210hardhitterz

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@May 8 2009, 09:04 AM~13825121
> *pics or not true
> *


i dont have pics....but look up (car hop viagra) on youtube thats a single pump monte or look up truck hop (la tejana) thats also single pump ranger!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+May 8 2009, 02:13 PM~13827549-->
> 
> 
> 
> well, damn. good shit. so how many turns u runnin? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 04:49 PM~13829130
> *so u havent been reading this topic..... :scrutinize:
> *


4 1/4 turns on mine....................4 turns on the regal..........shallow cups double donuts on both quoted from mufasa


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13831112
> *4 1/4 turns on mine....................4 turns on the regal..........shallow cups double donuts on both quoted from mufasa
> *


koo


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13831112
> *4 1/4 turns on mine....................4 turns on the regal..........shallow cups double donuts on both quoted from mufasa
> *


DAMN..................U REMEMBERED THAT??.............OR U WENT BACK AND FOUND IT?? :scrutinize: 











EITHER WAY......


----------



## 210hardhitterz

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11426356
> *if this is 6 batts as they claim.......................this the man right here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know about 60inchs....i see about a 50....it didnt pass that guys chest and thats about 56inchs.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 09:29 PM~13831581
> *DAMN..................U REMEMBERED THAT??.............OR U WENT BACK AND FOUND IT?? :scrutinize:
> EITHER WAY......
> *


just entered turns in the search are down below for this topic


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 02:49 PM~13829130
> *so u havent been reading this topic..... :scrutinize:
> *


wut it dew Chris


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 8 2009, 07:14 AM~13824721
> *thats y i brought it back to the top :biggrin:
> 
> oh and what motor do you have because unless u have a 350 or 305 them 4.5's aint gunna do nuthin for ya. if u got a 3.8 v-6 3.5 tons all day will get you right
> *


ive got 4 .3/4s with a 3.8 she is double tho


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13870434
> *wut it dew Chris
> *


sup homie...............just got back from a hop........ :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2009, 12:16 AM~13870706
> *sup homie...............just got back from a hop........ :biggrin:
> *


At kool-aids or elsewhere???? Who hopped???? :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 13 2009, 12:11 AM~13871025
> *At kool-aids or elsewhere???? Who hopped???? :cheesy:
> *


KOOLAIDS......................


----------



## ABEL760

HOW WAS THE HOPP HOMEY..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@May 13 2009, 12:18 AM~13871070
> *HOW WAS THE HOPP HOMEY..
> *


PRETTY COOL..................NICE ATMOSPHERE.........I ALWAYS SEE A SHITLOAD OF PEOPLE I KNOW................. :biggrin:


----------



## az63

? i have a 91 linc 6 batt 2 pumps 4 ton coil's car sits on ground in get's about 17-20 inches is diss good or not front pump is a show time fatt block whit a 11 gear wat can i do to get more inches


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by az63_@May 26 2009, 06:34 PM~14004726
> *? i have a 91 linc 6 batt 2 pumps  4 ton coil's car sits on ground in get's about 17-20 inches is diss good or not front pump is a show time fatt block whit a 11 gear wat can i do to get more inches
> *


try a 9 out how is your set-up y block trunk or up front


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> UPPERS ARE EXTENDED 1 1/2" TAKING IN CONSIDERATION OF THE CUTTING WHEEL USED ON IT.........SO ITS ACTUALLY ABOUT 1 5/8" EXTENSION.........REINFORCED FROM BUSHING TO BUSHING ON THE OUTSIDE........AND 1/4" STOCK ON THE INSIDE...WITH A 3/16" PLATE ON TOP.......LOWERS ARE WRAPPED ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE SIDES, LOWER SPRING POCKET REINFORCED AND THEN PLATED ALL ON THE BOTTOM.........
> 
> READY FOR CHROME.........OR I CAN GET THEM DIPPED AS WELL............................*BEST OFFER TAKES THEM*....NO LOW BALLERS WITH 100 OR 200 DOLLARS.......U GUYS SHOULD KNOW WHAT THESE ARE WORTH...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit me up if u need these..................
> 
> 
> 
> $201.00 :biggrin:
> She didnt want to charge the batteries to take it last night hahahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14014900
> *$201.00  :biggrin:
> She didnt want to charge the batteries to take it last night hahahaha
> *


 :uh: ITS OK..........I SEE WHO WEARS THE PANTS :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14014900
> *$201.00  :biggrin:
> She didnt want to charge the batteries to take it last night hahahaha
> *


WHO IS SELLING THIS? MUFASA?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 02:32 PM~14016233
> *WHO IS SELLING THIS? MUFASA?
> *


Looks like it. Great person MUFASA is to deal with. Same day he got my money for my item I bought from him he shipped it out packaged it awesome and even sent it usps priority with delivery conformation(tracking #)

But yeah I'm hoping to do high 30s with a 3.8 and single pump 6 batterie that will be good for now


----------



## ALPAq

You think that 2 comp pro hopper pumps + 6 batts + 8" front + 14" rear + 2 3/4 front + 2ton rear 
Will be enaught fo Caddy Sedan DeVille?
I want to lil hop and 3wheel ...
Thx


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 28 2009, 12:35 AM~14022643
> *Looks like it. Great person MUFASA is to deal with. Same day he got my money for my item I bought from him he shipped it out packaged it awesome and even sent it usps priority with delivery conformation(tracking #)
> 
> But yeah I'm hoping to do high 30s with a 3.8 and single pump 6 batterie that will be good for now
> *


 thanks homie..........................



oh....and those arms are long gone.....................


----------



## Sean89S10

WHEN U GET A KIT 4 A 89 S10 HOLLA AT ME.......AND GIVE ME A PRICE SHIPPED 2 NEW ORLEANS?THANKS 4 HITTIN ME BACK SO QUICK :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Sean89S10_@Jun 11 2009, 08:23 PM~14166129
> *WHEN U GET A KIT 4 A 89 S10 HOLLA AT ME.......AND GIVE ME A PRICE SHIPPED 2 NEW ORLEANS?THANKS 4 HITTIN ME BACK SO QUICK :biggrin:
> *


what u looking to do???


----------



## EASTSIDA

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14166314
> *what u looking to do???
> *


WHATS CRACKING MUFASA WHAT IT DO???


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jun 12 2009, 10:03 AM~14170887
> *WHATS CRACKING MUFASA WHAT IT DO???
> *


 :0 SUP HOMEBOY!......HOWS MARRIED LIFE?? :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 11 2009, 08:18 AM~13851075
> *i dont know about 60inchs....i see about a 50....it didnt pass that guys chest and thats about 56inchs.
> *




maybe they are short :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Is this with weight or without. No sounds just rack batts n pumps


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 12 2009, 01:48 PM~14173051
> *Is this with weight or without. No sounds just rack batts n pumps
> *


personally............i dont think its weighted...........

64's have a lot of leverage working for them........then the big tires........then its a straight hopper, so i would assume the front end is all lightened up..........with tricks n mods done to the frame


i think its possible


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey mufasa my club member called u bout some info on his regal I was puttin together, tone is his name


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 12 2009, 02:18 PM~14173367
> *Hey mufasa my club member called u bout some info on his regal I was puttin together, tone is his name
> *


YES SIR.........I SPOKE TO HIM.........


----------



## MUFASA

THIS CAR WAS POSTED A LONG TIME AGO, THEN I STOPPED WORKING ON IT CUZ HOMIE WAS AWAY FOR A BIT...............BUT HE'S BACK!


6 BATTS.........PULL UP ON IT!!..................STILL NO ADEX, AND NO PISTON.......






AND NO.....................IT AINT DONE YET


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2009, 10:51 PM~14234379
> *THIS CAR WAS POSTED A LONG TIME AGO, THEN I STOPPED WORKING ON IT CUZ HOMIE WAS AWAY FOR A BIT...............BUT HE'S BACK!
> 6 BATTS.........PULL UP ON IT!!..................STILL NO ADEX, AND NO PISTON.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NO.....................IT AINT DONE YET
> *


 :0  *looking good bro... so whats the next thing to do.. piston.. adex ....



or weight lol......








j/p.... bro i know you dont fuk with the weight all power*


----------



## MUFASA

MORE SUSPENSION MODS


----------



## MUFASA

EXCUSE THE HOMIE FOR GETN WET TOWARDS THE END......HE AINT SEEN HIS SHIT CLIMB IN 2 YEARS......... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

WHERE'S RICNDAREGAL..........A 6 BATT NO PISTON , NO ADEX CAR WANTS TO SEE U........ :0


----------



## ricndaregal

waitin on this guy eric64impala to go back into business :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: soon old grasshopper just not as soon as you may think lol


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 18 2009, 09:21 PM~14234704
> *waitin on this guy  eric64impala to go back into business :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: soon old grasshopper just not as soon as you may think lol
> *


LOL.....ALL GOOD HOMIE.....ALL IN FUN.........IM BORED......


----------



## ricndaregal

always bro, its been depressing just watchin the car sit there, but im handlin other shit right now, i'll get back on it soon, and get out there lookin for you and your proteges lol  

always fun


----------



## Ranana_quib

Hey so i really want a pump and i have heard grea thtings and i can afford this and buy some ups after what are some ups i could get also i can anno this correct??


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 18 2009, 09:28 PM~14234779
> *always bro, its been depressing just watchin the car sit there, but im handlin other shit right now, i'll get back on it soon, and get out there lookin for you and your proteges  lol
> 
> always fun
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2009, 08:51 PM~14234379
> *THIS CAR WAS POSTED A LONG TIME AGO, THEN I STOPPED WORKING ON IT CUZ HOMIE WAS AWAY FOR A BIT...............BUT HE'S BACK!
> 6 BATTS.........PULL UP ON IT!!..................STILL NO ADEX, AND NO PISTON.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NO.....................IT AINT DONE YET
> *


I REMEMBER SEEING THIS REGAL WHEN YOU POSTED THE FIRST VIDEO OF IT! THE REGAL STILL GETS UP! GREAT WORK BROTHA!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 18 2009, 10:49 PM~14235631
> *I REMEMBER SEEING THIS REGAL WHEN YOU POSTED THE FIRST VIDEO OF IT! THE REGAL STILL GETS UP! GREAT WORK BROTHA!!
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## tx regulater 254

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2009, 11:58 PM~14236113
> *THANX HOMIE
> *


What ever happen wit that guy calling you out in lowrider general? did the hop ever go down?


----------



## ricndaregal

one of these days it'll get there


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 19 2009, 11:57 AM~14239753
> *one of these days it'll get there
> 
> *


JUST BRING ME THE CAR ALREADY............ :uh: TOLD U ID HELP U


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 19 2009, 12:06 AM~14236155
> *What ever happen wit that guy calling you out in lowrider general? did the hop ever go down?
> *


NOPE


----------



## 210hardhitterz

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 12 2009, 02:42 PM~14172985
> *maybe they are short :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: mybe but i still say about 55 or 56 its still pretty good for a single pump...but then again impala aint that hard to make them get up homie!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 19 2009, 01:03 PM~14240231
> *:biggrin: mybe but i still say about 55 or 56 its still pretty good for a single pump...but then again impala aint that hard to make them get up homie!
> *


X2


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 12:53 PM~14240149
> *JUST BRING ME THE CAR ALREADY............ :uh: TOLD U ID HELP U
> *


in all honesty i would but then there'd really be no competition for you right :biggrin: so i cant go out like that


----------



## Guest

*so when is da rematch between Mufasa and Ricndaregal gonna happen?*


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 27 2009, 02:26 PM~14016178
> *:uh: ITS OK..........I SEE WHO WEARS THE PANTS :uh:
> *


hahaha its her car... the damn sun roof gets in my way of driving


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 19 2009, 02:32 PM~14241067
> *so when is da rematch between Mufasa and Ricndaregal gonna happen?
> *


later down the road, im honestly saying the first was just because i was called out, gotta make sure the next time its a fair game, might be sneak attack might be me callin him out, gotta figure whats best  since i know only on the first and third sundays he adds the weight :0 :0 :0 uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 19 2009, 04:37 PM~14241110
> *later down the road, im honestly saying the first was just because i was called out, gotta make sure the next time its a fair game, might be sneak attack might be me callin  him out, gotta figure whats best  since i know only on the first and third sundays he adds the weight :0 :0 :0  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 19 2009, 02:37 PM~14241110
> *later down the road, im honestly saying the first was just because i was called out, gotta make sure the next time its a fair game, might be sneak attack might be me callin  him out, gotta figure whats best  since i know only on the first and third sundays he adds the weight :0 :0 :0  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: U BEEN SPYING ON ME???


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 19 2009, 02:36 PM~14241093
> *hahaha its her car... the damn sun roof gets in my way of driving
> *


TELL HER PULL THAT SHIT OUT N GO AFTER RICNDAREGAL...... :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 19 2009, 11:57 AM~14239753
> *one of these days it'll get there
> 
> *


I'LL DISCONNECT 2 BATTS IN MY BOYS BLUE REGAL..............JUST TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR U............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jun 19 2009, 02:46 PM~14241182-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize: U BEEN SPYING ON ME???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah got the camera in the van thats been parked at the corner for the past month :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 02:47 PM~14241189
> *TELL HER PULL THAT SHIT OUT N GO AFTER RICNDAREGAL...... :0
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dam its bad enough you still got a hard on for my car i dont need your whole team mufasa out there lookin for me lmao
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 02:49 PM~14241208
> *I'LL DISCONNECT 2 BATTS IN MY BOYS BLUE REGAL..............JUST TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR U............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wont make a difference if you still got the other 2 batteries hiding :0 :0 :0 and no watcher we dont need any more fooltube videos tryin to prove theres nothing there :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 19 2009, 03:14 PM~14241413
> *hell yeah got the camera in the van thats been parked at the corner for the past month :0 :0
> dam its bad enough you still got a hard on for my car i dont need your whole team mufasa out there lookin for me lmao
> wont make a difference if you still got the other 2 batteries hiding :0 :0 :0 and no watcher we dont need any more fooltube videos tryin to prove theres nothing there :0 :0 :0 :0
> *



 ...............u saw the 4 pack of AA duracell batteries .....................  




OK U GOT ME....................THERES A BATTERY HIDDEN INSIDE EACH BATTERY................. :0 




BTW......CAN U POST UR WHOLE SET UP??.....................SHOW ALL 8 BATTS IN THE TRUNK ACROSS THE BACK?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 05:47 PM~14241749
> * ...............u saw the 4 pack of AA  duracell batteries .....................
> OK U GOT ME....................THERES A BATTERY HIDDEN INSIDE EACH BATTERY................. :0
> BTW......CAN U POST UR WHOLE SET UP??.....................SHOW ALL 8 BATTS IN THE TRUNK ACROSS THE BACK?? :biggrin:
> *


*what if someone isusing the first 3 as a reserve does that still count as 6 batts? he might have 8 wired up but still hopping on 72V*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 19 2009, 03:50 PM~14241780
> *what if someone isusing the first 3 as a reserve does that still count as 6 batts? he might have 8 wired up but still hopping on 72V
> *


THATS NOT 6 BATTS..............BUT ITS COOL............


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2009, 07:51 PM~14234379
> *THIS CAR WAS POSTED A LONG TIME AGO, THEN I STOPPED WORKING ON IT CUZ HOMIE WAS AWAY FOR A BIT...............BUT HE'S BACK!
> 6 BATTS.........PULL UP ON IT!!..................STILL NO ADEX, AND NO PISTON.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NO.....................IT AINT DONE YET
> *


Badass :thumbsup: 

I hope my 2 pump 6 batt set up can do that when I finally get done with my Regal.


----------



## ricndaregal

alright let me take out the other 2 batts and spread the 6 batteries acroos the rack then lol. and as for havin the other 2 extra batters, i got one sub one small box, compared to your midget castket and your thousand pound bumper kit, come on now muffy, my bad i mean king mufasa. trust me when my car's ready it'll have less weight then yours mr. inspector 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 19 2009, 11:58 PM~14245543
> *alright let me take out the other 2 batts and spread the 6 batteries acroos the rack then lol. and as for havin the other 2 extra batters, i got one sub one small box, compared to your midget castket and your thousand pound bumper kit, come on now muffy, my bad i mean king mufasa. trust me when my car's ready it'll have less weight then yours mr. inspector
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 19 2009, 11:57 AM~14239753
> *one of these days it'll get there
> 
> *



How much are you A-Arms extended?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jun 20 2009, 05:33 PM~14249321
> *How much are you A-Arms extended?
> *


HE TOOK 1/2" OFF THE STOCK ONES.............. :uh: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WTH , MUFASA YOU GOT WEIGHT ? LOL JK I KNOE U DONT


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 20 2009, 11:10 PM~14251193
> *WTH , MUFASA YOU GOT WEIGHT ? LOL JK I KNOE U DONT
> *



TOO MUCH CARNE ASADA AND BEER HOMIE.........


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HEY WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT CARNE ASADA ???? LOL HE UMM I NEED MY REAR END RE DONE AND I NEED ARMS..AND HOW THE FUCK DO YOU CHANGE THE SEALS ON CYLINDERS I CANT DO IT TO SAVE MY LIFE..LOL


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 21 2009, 02:02 AM~14251873
> *HEY WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT CARNE ASADA ???? LOL HE UMM I NEED MY REAR END RE DONE AND I NEED ARMS..AND HOW THE FUCK DO YOU CHANGE THE SEALS ON CYLINDERS I CANT DO IT TO SAVE MY LIFE..LOL
> *


TAKE OFF OLD ONES/REPLACE WITH NEW ONES


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 21 2009, 02:02 AM~14251873
> *HEY WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT CARNE ASADA ???? LOL HE UMM I NEED MY REAR END RE DONE AND I NEED ARMS..AND HOW THE FUCK DO YOU CHANGE THE SEALS ON CYLINDERS I CANT DO IT TO SAVE MY LIFE..LOL
> *


U really don't know how to replace cylinder O RINGS?


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 20 2009, 11:02 PM~14251149
> *HE TOOK 1/2" OFF THE STOCK ONES.............. :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 21 2009, 01:37 PM~14254814
> *TAKE OFF OLD ONES/REPLACE WITH NEW ONES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 20 2009, 12:58 AM~14245543
> *alright let me take out the other 2 batts and spread the 6 batteries acroos the rack then lol. and as for havin the other 2 extra batters, i got one sub one small box, compared to your midget castket and your thousand pound bumper kit, come on now muffy, my bad i mean king mufasa. trust me when my car's ready it'll have less weight then yours mr. inspector
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You still workin on that belly :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

heres mine 2 pump 6 batts still learning how to hit the switch :biggrin: also need to add air to the bladder


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I wish people would use YOUTUBE FOR VIDEOS


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 28 2009, 10:12 PM~14325096
> *heres mine 2 pump 6 batts still learning how to hit the switch :biggrin: also need to add air to the bladder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 28 2009, 10:52 PM~14325516
> *I wish people would use YOUTUBE FOR VIDEOS
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPwHpYkdfWk :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 3 2009, 12:23 AM~14368877
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPwHpYkdfWk  :biggrin:
> *


AND IT LOOKS LIKE HE HAD IT ON PARK!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 11:06 PM~14369375
> *AND IT LOOKS LIKE HE HAD IT ON PARK!!!!
> *


X2 and the video is DARK AS U CAN NOT SEE A LOT but it looks to get up decently

I can do about 12-16 inches ha ha with my low batteries and 2-3 turns of coil in the sonoma :angry:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14369580
> *X2 and the video is DARK AS U CAN NOT SEE A LOT but it looks to get up decently
> 
> I can do about 12-16 inches ha ha with my low batteries and 2-3 turns of coil in the sonoma :angry:
> *


yeah video is dark couldnt get the camera right, ill post more as i get the hang of it hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## AZLincolnFan

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 3 2009, 04:06 PM~14374557
> *yeah video is dark couldnt get the camera right, ill post more as i get the hang of it hahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


Looking good doggy :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## JUIC'D64

heres my bladder with no air and only 5 batts found out 1 batt was no good :0


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 29 2006, 10:23 AM~5513899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro hopper doin it  with 2 pumps 6 batteries.
> *


if thats only a two pumper what r the other 2 pumps on tha floor bored right behind tha front seats for


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 12 2009, 08:38 PM~15063275
> *heres my bladder with no air and only 5 batts found out 1 batt was no good :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 12 2009, 09:38 PM~15063275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats an awsome pic


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 12 2009, 10:28 PM~15064064
> *thats an awsome pic
> *


thanks


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

> *it  with 2 pumps 6 batteries.
> 
> 
> if thats only a two pumper what r the other 2 pumps on tha floor bored right behind tha front seats for*


----------



## MR.SKAMS

:biggrin: I need to step my Hopp game up. I have 3 pumps and 6 batteries. One pump to the front. I was always a lay, play, and stand 3 kind of guy. but nothing beats that gas hopping rush. I am running 72 volts to the front and gets up for being a chipper with no initial intentions of hoppibg. i have two dumps to the front pump. I know if I Y block with a good adel or adex I could definetly get higher. Ill post some pics. . . I'm still new to the switch :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

It's a start... I'm happy with the inches I got so far :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Here is a shot of my setup. Clean on the inside, clean on the outside!!
Single pump double dump up front : Runnin all 6 batteries (72v) to the front. 
36v to the rear, with 14" Strokes for that standin 3. :0


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Damn Looking at this pics, I need hardlines bad! Too many fucking wires and hoses


----------



## MUFASA

Very nice...


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 22 2009, 09:04 PM~15159213
> * Here is a shot of my setup.  Clean on the inside, clean on the outside!!
> Single pump double dump up front : Runnin all 6 batteries (72v) to the front.
> 36v to the rear, with 14" Strokes for that standin 3. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u have to take out the support bar for the trunk? or did u get away with using side ported pistons?


----------



## 86 Limited

btw nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Dannyboy sgv

Looks good


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 23 2009, 12:43 AM~15160709
> *did u have to take out the support bar for the trunk? or did u get away with using side ported pistons?
> *


Simon Holmes. My 14" Strokes do Not have side ports, I have an L fitting on top. and yes I removed the tension or torsion bars from the trunk because they would pop off when lifting the rear or standing TRES. I used hood shocks for the trunk


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 23 2009, 04:11 PM~15166184
> *Simon Holmes.  My 14" Strokes do Not have side ports, I have an L fitting on top. and yes I removed the tension or torsion bars from the trunk because they would pop off when lifting the rear or standing TRES.  I used hood shocks for the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 86 Limited

good shit


----------



## $moneymaker$

not like i want 2 but is a single pump 6 batts


----------



## 86 Limited

nice man


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 24 2009, 03:39 PM~15176942
> *nice man
> *


thanx man but im still chippin i wanna try diff fittins n stuff 2 see wut it those


----------



## 86 Limited

is it at 72 volts? wut kinda springs u runnin? theres a lot of tricks to get up there.


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 24 2009, 04:12 PM~15177269
> *is it at 72 volts? wut kinda springs u runnin? theres a lot of tricks to get up there.
> *


yeah 72 volts and im not sure about the springs but im tryin diff hoses rigth now


----------



## $moneymaker$

i wanna add 2 more batteries cuz is a big ass car with a v8 but i wanna see what i can do with six 4 now


----------



## $moneymaker$

i juz add a piston i aint gonna lie


----------



## THEBOXX

whats the ideal pumphead to use to hop with six batt?? #9 or #7??or what


----------



## $moneymaker$

:dunno: i got da 11 but i maybe wrong homie but is workin on mine homeboys used 2 used it with 4 batts n it wuz hoppin


----------



## 86 Limited

number 9 marzocchi should work perfect on 72 volts. only run 1 dump to the nose. Try y-blocking it at the engine bay to 2 smaller hoses for pressure. wut size ports on the block? u said it was a piston?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Sep 24 2009, 04:41 PM~15177521
> *whats the ideal pumphead to use to hop with six batt?? #9 or #7??or what
> *



i havent used a


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Sep 24 2009, 04:41 PM~15177521
> *whats the ideal pumphead to use to hop with six batt?? #9 or #7??or what
> *


 :biggrin: #7 works go with 6 batt


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 25 2009, 08:41 AM~15183365
> *number 9 marzocchi should work perfect on 72 volts. only run 1 dump to the nose. Try y-blocking it at the engine bay to 2 smaller hoses for pressure. wut size ports on the block? u said it was a piston?
> *


1 inch port 1 inch check valve n yeah piston i dump


----------



## the natural

ok its not the best car for it with the long nose and the cast iron v8 but what the hell 

72 volts 4.5 tn coils with #9 head and no air in the tank
never mesured so im guessing mid 20s





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1azVv_iJ-I 

:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

u could use a lil more coil up front. also upgrade to an adex dump. wut number gearhead u using?


----------



## hydryan

TTT

tryin to make this work:
S10 blazer
4.3 v6 (same engine as monte)
prohopper g-force #10
adex
single 1/2" check to 2 3/8 hoses
silver koolaid coils (4 3/4)
caprice upper (stock spindles)
cant get over 20" i think springs may not be broken in, need some input


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 29 2010, 09:37 AM~17340444
> *TTT
> 
> tryin to make this work:
> S10 blazer
> 4.3 v6 (same engine as monte)
> prohopper g-force #10
> adex
> single 1/2" check to 2 3/8 hoses
> silver koolaid coils (4 3/4)
> caprice upper (stock spindles)
> cant get over 20" i think springs may not be broken in, need some input
> *


 :uh:


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 23 2009, 05:00 AM~15159143
> *It's a start... I'm happy with the inches I got so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## LOW_INC




----------



## LOW_INC

32" daily driver


----------

